# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2019



## MSantos (1 Out 2019 às 09:46)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2019 às 13:08)

Bom dia,
Este 1º dia de Outubro, começou sem nevoeiro, e com céu parcialmente nublado, e algo fresco.


----------



## Geopower (1 Out 2019 às 13:57)

Outubro começa com um dia agradável. Céu nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de oeste. 20.9°C. Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.

Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## RStorm (1 Out 2019 às 14:15)

Bom dia
Outubro começa com céu parcialmente nublado e temperatura amena. Vamos lá ver se este mês teremos a chegada daquilo que tanto ansiamos 
Ontem foi um dia soalheiro e ameno, com algumas nuvens baixas durante a manhã.

Setembro termina com um acumulado de apenas *9,3 mm (-13,7 mm) *e o ano hidrológico encerra-se com uns miseráveis *315,6 mm*, cerca de metade do que é normal  Veremos se a próxima temporada corre (bem) melhor, pois se for seca, não sei onde isto vai parar...*  * 

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *15,1ºC *
Máxima: *25,0ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *16,6ºC *
T. Atual: *24,7ºC *
HR: 54% 
Vento: N / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2019 às 15:26)

Boas! Outubro começou com alguns chuviscos de manhã, mas agora o céu já está com bastantes abertas


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (1 Out 2019 às 15:44)

Boa tarde, por aqui o Outubro começa como acabou Setembro, quente e seco, apenas algumas nuvens, a continuar assim, vai ser muito dificil.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Out 2019 às 19:41)

Boa Tarde,
Mais um dia igual aos outros todos por Leiria, com céu nublado e chuviscos pela manhã. De tarde limpou.
Algumas fotos de hoje...
Rio Lís. Corre muito bem, mas a água é suja, provavelmente devido à poluição que por vezes se ouve falar...




Tarde de céu praticamente limpo e temperatura agradável.




Agora, vai acontecendo o mesmo dos últimos dias...




________________




jamestorm disse:


> Bela foto, Leiria está-se a por uma cidade mto interessante...com montes de novos espaços verdes no perímetro externo da cidade e junto ao rio. e isso dá qualidade de vida a uma cidade. Leiria ha uns bons 15 anos era um sitio perfeitamente de passagem.
> 
> nevoeiro aqui perto de Bombarral.


Verdade, é notável como Leiria é uma cidade em constante crescimento. Muito bom!


----------



## Geopower (1 Out 2019 às 21:40)

Final de dia com céu limpo.
Neste momento 18.9°C.

Extremos do dia:
18.2°C
21.3°C

Registo do poente a WSW:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Out 2019 às 23:13)

Boa noite, 
Hoje o dia foi de céu limpo com algumas nuvens. O dia, no entanto, começou com céu nublado, mas rapidamente o tempo limpou. 

As temperaturas não foram muito elevadas em relação às de setembro, no entanto, estão muito acima da média de outubro.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,3°C 
Mín: 16,1°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 26,1°C 
Mín: 15,7°C 

Agora estão 18,8°C e céu limpo. 

Esta noite será muito complicada para quem vive nos Açores. Por isso: 
*- Boa sorte! 
- Horaboa! 
- Buena suerte! 
- Bonne merde! 
- Break a leg! *
​


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Out 2019 às 15:47)

Bom tarde,
Hoje a manhã começou bem fresca e com muita humidade deixada pelo orvalho, principalmente em zonas de vale.
Agora a tarde segue já amena.

mínima: 12.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2019 às 19:48)

Boas,

Hoje passei pela barragem da mula e fiquei impressionado...
Pelas minhas contas está com 33% de água.
Está a marcar 4,3 metros, pelo andar da carruagem (previsões nada animadoras) vai continuar a descer muito. Na 4 foto tirei foto exactamente na cota máxima com a bike bem lá em baixo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Out 2019 às 23:32)

Por aqui o tempo está, como dizem os alentejanos, uma "pasmacêra" total! Dias quentes, noites frias, enfim...  
E a seca a piorar...  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,4°C 
Mín: 15,3°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 26,3°C 
Mín: 14,6°C

Agora estão 16,5°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Out 2019 às 00:02)

pelo que vi da grande seca de 2017, basta um mês chover bem, para os níveis serem repostos, certo? 
Não deixa de ser preocupante.



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje passei pela barragem da mula e fiquei impressionado...
> Pelas minhas contas está com 33% de água.
> Está a marcar 4,3 metros, pelo andar da carruagem (previsões nada animadoras) vai continuar a descer muito. Na 4 foto tirei foto exactamente na cota máxima com a bike bem lá em baixo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2019 às 00:11)

jamestorm disse:


> pelo que vi da grande seca de 2017, basta um mês chover bem, para os níveis serem repostos, certo?
> Não deixa de ser preocupante.



Na serra de Sintra esta seca está a ser pior, pois em 2017 determinadas nascentes não  tinham ido tão  abaixo como agora o mesmo se aplica na própria barragem. Não querendo ser o profeta da desgraça, mas  não tenho grandes duvidas que a reposição vai ser bem complicada . Teriam que ser muitos muitos dias de precipitação estratiforme.


----------



## belem (3 Out 2019 às 09:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na serra de Sintra esta seca está a ser pior, pois em 2017 determinadas nascentes não  tinham ido tão  abaixo como agora o mesmo se aplica na própria barragem. Não querendo ser o profeta da desgraça, mas  não tenho grandes duvidas que a reposição vai ser bem complicada . Teriam que ser muitos muitos dias de precipitação estratiforme.



A reposição a ser feita, poderá levar semanas, meses...
Se chover acima do normal, penso que isso poderá ser realizado.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (3 Out 2019 às 10:34)

Bom dia, hoje a minima foi de 8.2ºC, por agora estão 18.9ºC e mais um dia de sol, que já farta.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Out 2019 às 14:12)

Hoje houve um tombo significativo nas mínimas por aqui, de manhã já estava bem fresco! às 8h10 estavam 9ºC.


----------



## Geopower (3 Out 2019 às 17:53)

Dia de céu pouco nublado.
20.4°C
Vento fraco de oeste.

Destaque para o mar com muita energia e agitação.

Ondas de 2.5 a 3.5m.
NW:


















A oeste:


----------



## RStorm (3 Out 2019 às 19:19)

Boa Tarde

Outubro, outobrão, manhãs de outono, tardes de verão. E disto não passa... 
No entanto, a paisagem já começa a ter um ar outonal e nalgumas terras lavradas recentemente já se vão formando "tapetes" verdes, não só graças à chuva do passado dia 21, mas também devido às orvalhadas que têm caído 

Em relação ao Furacão Lorenzo, fico feliz por a sua passagem não ter causado vitimas e espero que quem tenha sofrido danos, recupere rapidamente 

*Terça: **16,6ºC / 25**,1ºC* 
*Quarta: 16,0ºC / 23,7ºC *
*Hoje: 13,4ºC / 24,9ºC* 

T. Atual: *21,6ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: W / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Aine (3 Out 2019 às 19:40)

Nunca tinha visto a barragem da Mula tão vazia. E um cenário desolador...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2019 às 19:45)

Geopower disse:


> Dia de céu pouco nublado.
> 20.4°C
> Vento fraco de oeste.
> 
> ...



Parabéns, pelas belas fotos, com estas temperaturas amenas ainda convidam a dar pelo menos um passeio á beira-mar, parece é que é preciso cuidado com a ondulação, pois dá para ver ela a subir esse paredão.
A última foto foi captada no momento exacto, e ficou ainda com um efeito especial, com muito boa qualidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2019 às 21:25)

Aine disse:


> Nunca tinha visto a barragem da Mula tão vazia. E um cenário desolador...



Verdade, não esquecendo que foi um verão ameno na nossa zona, caso contrário estaria bem mais vazia,enfim muito mau mesmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2019 às 21:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, não esquecendo que foi um verão ameno na nossa zona, caso contrário estaria bem mais vazia,enfim muito mau mesmo.



Não conheço a barragem pessoalmente, só através dos teus videos, e gosto de ver quando ela está cheia, e a passar por cima do paredão, mas é um cenário desolador ver como estão "de rastos", muitas das nossas barragens pelo país fora.


----------



## remember (3 Out 2019 às 22:12)

Boa noite,

Dias muito idênticos, manhãs frescas e tardes amenas... Muita orvalhada pela manhã e muito vento ao fim do dia.

Já sopra de ONO...

Máxima de 27.9°C e mínima de 15.5°C.

Vista aqui de casa ao amanhecer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Out 2019 às 22:58)

Mais um dia de sono e aborrecimento, sem nada para relatar a não ser o tempo seco e sonolento que teremos nos próximos dias. Boa noite!  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 25,1°C 
Mín: 13,5°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 27,4°C
Mín: 12,6°C 

Agora estão 17,5°C e céu limpo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2019 às 23:26)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui chove fraco... dá para correrem um pouco as calhas e molhar o chão.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2019 às 00:16)

jamestorm disse:


> pelo que vi da grande seca de 2017, basta um mês chover bem, para os níveis serem repostos, certo?
> Não deixa de ser preocupante.


A seca de 2017 só foi mais grave devido ao facto de não ter chovido nada de jeito até fevereiro de 2018 porque na generalidade, as barragens no final desse verão não estavam numa situação tão crítica. Se este seguir o mesmo rumo desse ano, estamos mesmo muito mal. Pelo menos para já, vê-se mais do mesmo nos modelos com as temperaturas a tocar nos 30 em vários locais (especialmente do interior) sem fim à vista.  

______________
Tem estado a chover por Leiria. Chuva miudinha mas que molha bem e que se durasse muito, seria excelente. Não estava à espera...
De resto, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e com temperatura agradável.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Out 2019 às 00:34)

Vai chovendo aqui em Sao Martinho do Porto...


----------



## Candy (4 Out 2019 às 04:24)

Desculpem o off-topic mas o bom tempo desta quinta feira convidou a isto em Peniche...
O facto de estar "mau tempo no mar" não lhes interessa nada.

Isto é o que não se deve fazer no Cabo Carvoeiro. Muitas vezes reporto de lá durante o inverno. E muitas vezes aqui digo que tenho de sair de lá porque não é seguro.
Se no verão é assim, imaginem no inverno com mar alteroso e ventos fortes! 

É outubro e começa a época de andarmos todos a reportar de zonas ventosas... façamo-lo sempre com cuidado para podermos continuar a reportar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2019 às 08:59)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui continua a chuva fraca e persistente. Está tudo bem molhado 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (4 Out 2019 às 09:03)

ABT;

Sol e uma temperatura agradável, logo as 08h00.

LuisMeteo3 , estamos tão perto e tão longe, metereologicamente falando.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2019 às 09:58)

srr disse:


> ABT;
> 
> Sol e uma temperatura agradável, logo as 08h00.
> 
> LuisMeteo3 , estamos tão perto e tão longe, metereologicamente falando.


Pois aqui apesar de estar na Serra d'Aire a influência é totalmente litoral. Aí é completamente interior do continente... todas as noites e manhãs temos tido nevoeiro cerrado com orvalho... desta vez é que deu chuva fraca daquela que ensopa!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Out 2019 às 12:49)

Bom dia,
Hoje foi mais uma manhã que começou com nevoeiro, embra não muito cerrado, e logo se dissipou, agora o tempo segue fresco, e com céu parcialmente nublado.
A vista sobre a Serra D'Aire era esta, quase ás 10 da manhã, um enorme "manto" de nuvens, por isso não me admira que tiveste por aí uma chuvinha @luismeteo3.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2019 às 13:28)

Boas! Acordei com o chão todo molhado de manhã, mas depois disso ainda só apanhei uma ou outra pinga


----------



## Geopower (4 Out 2019 às 15:48)

Chuva fraca durante a madrugada.
Manhã de céu encoberto.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de norte. 20.7°C.
Mar continua agitado com ondulação forte de 2 a 3 metros

Vista a NW:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Out 2019 às 23:55)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia ligeiramente diferente do anterior. Nasceu com céu limpo, mas a partir do meio da manhã tornou-se nublado. As nuvens que passaram esta tarde são os "resquícios" da frente associada ao Lorenzo que trouxe morrinha ao Litoral Norte e Centro na passada noite/madrugada. No entanto, o tempo esteve muito muito abafado.  

Ao final da tarde, e ao contrário dos últimos dias, soltou-se uma brisa que tornou o tempo agradável. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,1°C 
Mín: 16,8°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 28,7°C 
Mín: 16,7°C 

Agora estão 17,2°C e céu limpo. Nos próximos dias virá outra vez tempo de verão e sol. Quando é que vem o raio da chuva?


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2019 às 17:41)

Boa tarde,
Hoje a manhã acordou com céu limpo, e veio o sol, agora a tarde segue amena, e com vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2019 às 18:27)

Boas,

18,8 graus
Nortada moderada a forte com fortes rajadas.
Parece que vem aí um periodo bem ventoso, tendo provavelmente nortada violenta lá para quarta-feira.
Se para Cascais o Gfs mete isto... Imagino em Alcabideche. 


upload image for forum


Voltando ao tema, seca na serra de Sintra.
Passei recentemente pela Lagoa Azul, para quem conhece notará uma grande diferença. A cota de água desceu muito...


----------



## bandevelugo (5 Out 2019 às 21:43)

Em Lisboa o fim de tarde foi frio, mas teve cores deveras interessantes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Out 2019 às 23:49)

Boa noite,
Hoje parti para a Serra de Aire/Candeeiros por questões de trabalho.

Quando saí de casa (9:00) estavam cerca de 21°C. Almocei em Torres Novas, depois de uma paragem em Lisboa para comprar um termómetro. Já vão perceber por que razão o comprei... 

Ainda deu para visitar a Serra de Montejunto, dar um passeio no topo da Serra dos Candeeiros e visitar as Fórneas.




Fonte: _Município de Porto de Mós
_
Comprei o termómetro já sabendo que esta zona onde estou agora é de grande inversão térmica. Estou a reportar de Alvados, onde estão, neste momento, 10,6°C e vento fraco de Noroeste. Já não estava habituado a tanto frio.


----------



## nelson972 (6 Out 2019 às 09:22)

Em Alvados, pnsac.
Manhã de sol, agradável e com vento fraco.
Surgem entretanto estas nuvens:








Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Out 2019 às 11:00)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a mínima foi de 6,4°C. Esteve céu limpo durante toda a noite e agora apareceram umas nuvens altas. A temperatura segue agora nos 16,7°C.  

@nelson972 Vais ser meu vizinho até segunda!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2019 às 11:37)

Boas

@"Charneca" Mundial, excelente partilha de registo.
É uma pena essas zonas não terem estações meteorológicas.


----------



## RStorm (6 Out 2019 às 14:56)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia soalheiro e ameno, a temperatura máxima deverá começar a aumentar já a partir de hoje 
Sexta-feira e ontem foram dias também soalheiros, mas com alguma nebulosidade durante a manhã, sendo que na sexta até parecia que ia chover...
No entanto, parece que finalmente vem chuva para o próximo fim de semana, apesar da distância temporal ainda ser grande 
Aliás deve vir mesmo, porque o circo vai estar cá na cidade... as pessoas mais velhas da zona costumam dizer que quando o circo vem, vem a chuva também 

*Sexta: 16,1ºC / 25,0ºC 
Sábado: 15,5ºC / 23,4ºC
*
Mínima de hoje: *14,8ºC *
T. Atual: *26,7ºC *
HR: 47% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Out 2019 às 19:07)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Hoje parti para a Serra de Aire/Candeeiros por questões de trabalho.
> 
> Quando saí de casa (9:00) estavam cerca de 21°C. Almocei em Torres Novas, depois de uma paragem em Lisboa para comprar um termómetro. Já vão perceber por que razão o comprei...
> ...



Então vieste ver a Feira dos frutos secos, passei por lá ontem, e estava bem composta, de pessoas e de produtores, locais, e outros que vieram de vários pontos do país.
Começe muito bem pela minha cidade de Torres Novas, espero que tivesses gostado da visita.
Ando para ir visitar essa zona da fórnea, pois não conheço pessoalmente, tem de ficar para um dia destes.


Hoje estive pelo Pául do Boquilobo, num passeio, e anilhagem de aves, inserido no EuroBirdwatch 2019, e posso dizer que de manhã por volta das 8 da manhã, estava frio de "bater o dente", mesmo com um casaco vestido, depois só começou a aquecer já depois das 10 horas.
A tarde essa foi bem amena, com a temperatura a rondar os 30ºC, e ainda deu para transpirar bem ao caminhar 6 km.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Out 2019 às 20:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Então vieste ver a Feira dos frutos secos, passei por lá ontem, e estava bem composta, de pessoas e de produtores, locais, e outros que vieram de vários pontos do país.
> Começe muito bem pela minha cidade de Torres Novas, espero que tivesses gostado da visita.
> Ando para ir visitar essa zona da fórnea, pois não conheço pessoalmente, tem de ficar para um dia destes.
> 
> ...


Não, não foi para ir à feira.  Dei uma vista de olhos no centro histórico de Torres Novas, achei bastante interessante. No entanto, acompanho um canal de Youtube de um torrejano e já conhecia algumas coisas da cidade. 
https://www.youtube.com/user/Module79L

O dia de hoje foi algo trabalhoso. Parti cedo para fazer um trabalho de campo pela zona de Porto de Mós, onde visitei o castelo da vila, a Praia Jurássica de São Bento e a Ecopista do Lena. 






Fonte: _Município de Porto de Mós_





Fonte: _National Geographic_





Fonte: Blogue _PelaEstradaFora_

A meio da tarde, houve uma reunião municipal, a primeira em que vou participar nas próximas 24 horas. Antes da reunião, e como estou fora da minha área de residência pela primeira vez em dia de eleições, deixaram-me votar na Escola Secundária. 

Falando sobre o tempo, hoje o dia começou fresco, com uma mínima de 6,4°C, no entanto a temperatura máxima até não foi muito baixa, de 25,6°C.  Neste momento, a temperatura está em queda livre, e segue nos 19,9°C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Out 2019 às 21:38)

Dia de estorricar por Lisboa, em Belém passava dos 28ºC já pelas 13ºC. Verão autêntico. 

Agora nortada fresca pela noite, bem vinda.


----------



## remember (6 Out 2019 às 21:57)

Boas, ventania lá fora

Dia com sol bem abrasador... Ve-se algumas nuvens para sul.

Dados de hoje e actuais:











Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2019 às 22:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dia de estorricar por Lisboa, em Belém passava dos 28ºC já pelas 13ºC. Verão autêntico.
> 
> Agora nortada fresca pela noite, bem vinda.



Quarta-feira é que vai ser nortada a varrer.  Não admirava nada ter rajadas de 90 km/h, que dificuldade para esta terra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Out 2019 às 22:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Quarta-feira é que vai ser nortada a varrer.  Não admirava nada ter rajadas de 90 km/h, que dificuldade para esta terra.


Nem em Outubro te livras...


----------



## jamestorm (6 Out 2019 às 22:44)

Nortada na Região Oeste é mau sinal...mais secura.
Hoje mais um dia de Verão por aqui, melhor que Agosto mais uma vez. 


jonas_87 disse:


> Quarta-feira é que vai ser nortada a varrer.  Não admirava nada ter rajadas de 90 km/h, que dificuldade para esta terra.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Out 2019 às 22:46)

jamestorm disse:


> Nortada na Região Oeste é mau sinal...mais secura.
> Hoje mais um dia de Verão por aqui, melhor que Agosto mais uma vez.



Em Julho já o tinha dito, que Setembro e Outubro teriam bastante sol, quando muitos já se andavam a queixar da nebulosidade e dos nevoeiros.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (6 Out 2019 às 23:20)

Boa noite, valente 30.3ºC, assim é que é.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Out 2019 às 23:44)

Boa noite,
Esta noite, por aqui, está a ser diferente da anterior. Ao contrário de ontem, hoje há alguma nortada, logo a temperatura não desceu tanto, seguindo agora nos 14,8°C aqui em Alvaldos. Amanhã à noite regresso à Charneca


----------



## N_Fig (7 Out 2019 às 15:24)

Quer dizer, saí eu de casa de calções por causa das previsões de 27 ºC, para depois estar nevoeiro e temperaturas à volta dos 15 ºC a manhã toda em Coimbra  Mesmo quando o sol apareceu não tem estado assim muito calor


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2019 às 15:27)

Boa tarde,
Por cá o dia amanheceu, com nevoeiro,  bem fresco por sinal, mas agora sigo com mais uma tarde bem amena com a temperatura a rondar os 30ºC, e ainda apetece bem fugir para uma boa sombra, fazendo uma diferença na ordem dos 8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2019 às 15:49)

Boa tarde 

27,7°C
25% (!!!)
N 15 Km/h

Secura e lixo, é o que caracteriza a nossa paisagem, especialmente a urbana e peri-urbana. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2019 às 16:11)

A Nortada ja vai acelerando bem, quarta terá o pico máximo.
Até ao momento uma simpática rajada  máxima de 65 km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Out 2019 às 17:21)

Boas,
Como é habitual, o dia começou nublado por Leiria. A tarde segue amena e com algumas nuvens altas. Nesta zona, visto ser mais húmida e fresca, graças à chuva de dia 21 começou a crescer alguma erva, mas vai ficando amarela. 
Temperatura a rondar os 23/24ºC. Lá para os meus lados aproxima-se dos 35ºC.  Pelo bem de tudo, esperemos que isto comece mesmo a mudar a partir da 2ª quinzena e que seja para durar.


----------



## belem (7 Out 2019 às 18:20)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> 27,7°C
> 25% (!!!)
> ...



O pisoteio excessivo também a aumentar o aspeto da aridez.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2019 às 18:55)

Boas,

Que secura, até mete dó  Hoje a HR chegou a uns impressionantes 13%, com uma máxima de 30°c ! Começa a ser emergente uma mudança de padrão num curto espaço de tempo, esperemos que o sinal do mesmo a partir do final da semana, não se fique apenas por ai  Desolador as fotos que tens postado da seca na serra de Sintra @jonas_87 , locais que conheço relativamente bem e nunca me lembro de os ver assim! Por Azeitão neste momento ainda 26.9°c , 21% de HR , e uma "Nordestada" que seca tudo por onde passa! 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2019 às 19:31)

belem disse:


> O pisoteio excessivo também a aumentar o aspeto da aridez.



Isso é bem verdade ainda há uns dias atrás, passei por uma pequena zona de montado, onde estão por lá umas dezenas de vacas, e solo, de ser tão pisoteado, parece já areia do deserto.
Aquele montado, pelo "andar da carruagem", com um encabeçamento tão elevado deve ter a morte garantida em poucos anos.


----------



## belem (7 Out 2019 às 19:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Isso é bem verdade ainda há uns dias atrás, passei por uma pequena zona de montado, onde estão por lá umas dezenas de vacas, e solo, de ser tão pisoteado, parece já areia do deserto.
> Aquele montado, pelo "andar da carruagem", com um encabeçamento tão elevado deve ter a morte garantida em poucos anos.



Pois, não existe muita sustentabilidade nesse tipo de exploração, em que o gado (em excesso) está confinado a um pequeno espaço.
Antigamente o gado dispunha de maior liberdade de movimentos (e existiam acordos entre diferentes proprietários e municípios), mas hoje são relativamente poucas as regiões do nosso país, onde ainda se pratica a transumância.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2019 às 21:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Que secura, até mete dó
> 
> ...



Boas Ricardo,
É verdade isto anda impressionante, as imagens da barragem impressionam mais que lagoa azul, ainda assim são cotas de água que não me lembro alguma vez ver. Provavelmente esta semana passo lá  na barragem e percebo quanto desce em 1 semana.

Ora bem nortada a dar lhe bem e ainda é segunda-feira...
Até ao momento rajada máxima de 77 km/h.
A nortada sopra a 40 km/h.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (7 Out 2019 às 22:27)

Boa noite, que valente tareia hoje d máxima, foi de 32.2ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2019 às 23:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ricardo,
> É verdade isto anda impressionante, as imagens da barragem impressionam mais que lagoa azul, ainda assim são cotas de água que não me lembro alguma vez ver. Provavelmente esta semana passo lá  na barragem e percebo quanto desce em 1 semana.
> 
> Ora bem nortada a dar lhe bem e ainda é segunda-feira...
> ...





jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ricardo,
> É verdade isto anda impressionante, as imagens da barragem impressionam mais que lagoa azul, ainda assim são cotas de água que não me lembro alguma vez ver. Provavelmente esta semana passo lá  na barragem e percebo quanto desce em 1 semana.
> 
> Ora bem nortada a dar lhe bem e ainda é segunda-feira...
> ...




Sim , é natural que a  barragem da Mula impressione ainda mais que a Lagoa Azul, ou não fosse a mesma a principal fonte de fornecimento de grande parte do concelho de Cascais, contudo a lagoa também está com níveis nunca antes vistos, pelo menos para mim! 2005 não me  recordo, e em 2017 nem por sombras chegaram a esta cota tão baixa, a última vez que tive ai foi em Junho de 2018 ,e estavam praticamente na sua cota máxima, amanhã publico umas fotos! É verdade , quarta-feira vai ser um vendaval daqueles, mesmo por cá deve acelarar bem, claro que não vamos fazer comparações, até porque acho que tens previsões   ao nível das nortadas mais fortes deste ano 

Por cá  ainda 19.4°c,  e 46% de HR! Parece Junho ou Julho 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2019 às 23:35)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sim , é natural que a  barragem da Mula impressione ainda mais que a Lagoa Azul, ou não fosse a mesma a principal fonte de fornecimento de grande parte do concelho de Cascais, contudo a lagoa também está com níveis nunca antes vistos, pelo menos para mim! 2005 não me  recordo, e em 2017 nem por sombras chegaram a esta cota tão baixa, a última vez que tive ai foi em Junho de 2018 ,e estavam praticamente na sua cota máxima, amanhã publico umas fotos! É verdade , quarta-feira vai ser um vendaval daqueles, mesmo por cá deve acelarar bem, claro que não vamos fazer comparações, até porque acho que tens previsões   ao nível das nortadas mais fortes deste ano
> 
> Por cá  ainda 19.4°c,  e 46% de HR! Parece Junho ou Julho
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Como é sabido, os modelos raramente conseguem prever com alguma exactidão o que aqui acontece em termos de vento. Neste momento ja ando com rajadas bem fortes, e só Arome do Aemet é que previa boas rajadas.
Acredito que amanhã o IPMA avance com aviso amarelo para o dia de quarta-feira, pois será uma nortada não tão localizada como acontece variadíssimas vezes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Out 2019 às 23:51)

Boa noite,
Há pouco cheguei a casa. Foi um dia inteiro de reuniões e mais reuniões em Porto de Mós, e ainda o regresso. 

No entanto, consegui ainda "lanchar" um pão de ló de Alfeizarão (no Café Ferreira, se houver algum membro da zona, este de certeza que deverá conhecer muito bem esta "maravilha" ). Lanchar, queria dizer, jantar, porque foi às 19:30. 

Falando sobre o tempo, em Alvados a manhã foi fresca, mas não houve tanta inversão térmica devido ao vento. A temperatura mínima foi de 11,3°C e a máxima de 25,9°C.

Quando saí de Porto de Mós, estavam 20,1°C. Agora, aqui na Charneca, estão 19,2°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2019 às 10:28)

Boas,

Nortada já violenta na aldeia do Cabreiro, aqui ao lado. Por lá registei rajadas constantes de 80 km/h e ventos de 55 km/h.
Só não registei valores mais altos de rajada pois aquilo é o máximo da aplicação.


Passei esta manhã pela barragem da mula e a cota de água desceu 5% numa semana.
Estando então nos actuais e medonhos 28%.
Como é relativamente perto da minha casa e fica a caminho dos treinos, não custa nada ir fazendo a "monitorização". Tal e qual como disse o, @Ricardo Carvalho esta água depois de devidamente tratada é para consumo da população de Cascais. Há também um importante sistema de captação de águas Atrozela-Pisão. 
Hoje:


----------



## Geopower (8 Out 2019 às 11:21)

Manhã de céu encoberto com chuvisco. 18.7°C. Vento moderado de N.
Mar agitado com ondas de 2 a 3metros.

Panorâmica a sul:


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (8 Out 2019 às 15:14)

Boa tarde, mais um dia de verão, estão 31.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Candy (8 Out 2019 às 15:41)

Boa tarde,

Frio, vento, tempo encoberto, já choveu (fraco mas choveu... e começou ainda durante a madrugada)...
Pessoas nas ruas com casacos e encolhidas com frio... 

Onde?? Ora que pergunta... Peniche claro!

Não tenho como precisar a temperatura neste momento, mas não erro se dizer que não passou os 15ºC no dia de hoje.

Ah, as rajadas de vento começaram a intensificar.

Pronto, e isto! Está frio...

(esta manhã depois de sair à rua e voltar a casa ligo a televisão e vejo a notícia que dizia "Chuva só a partir de Domingo"... É e aquilo que me caiu em cima eram pozinhos de pirlimpimpim!)


----------



## srr (8 Out 2019 às 15:48)

Abrantes - Estação IPMA Alvega - Regista* 34.6*º em 0_8-OUT-2019_.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2019 às 16:33)

Nortada violenta já com rajada maxima de 89 km/h.
Vento sopra a 54 km/h, portanto aquela brisa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2019 às 17:00)

srr disse:


> Abrantes - Estação IPMA Alvega - Regista* 34.6*º em 0_8-OUT-2019_.



É bem verdade esta tarde por aqui também foi bem quente, aliás demais até para esta época do ano.


----------



## Geopower (8 Out 2019 às 18:31)

Dia de outono no litoral oeste a contrastar com grande parte do país.
Céu encoberto. Volta a chuviscar depois de algumas abertas durante a tarde.
Vento forte de norte. 17.3°C.
Mar agitado com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.
Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2019 às 18:42)

Boas,
Céu nublado por Leiria grande parte da manhã. Abriu um pouco ao longo da tarde, mas houve sempre algumas nuvens. 
Neste momento, está assim: 





Valente contraste em relação a grande parte do país, na minha região as temperaturas aproximaram-se dos 35ºC. Que padrão da treta!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2019 às 19:04)

Nortada mantém se bastante forte. 
Amanhã terá um aumento de intensidade. 
O Ipma ainda não lançou o aviso, se estão com dúvidas podem sempre passar cá,  ahh convém é não serem pessoas demasiado leves. 

18,3 graus


----------



## Candy (8 Out 2019 às 19:39)

...continuação...

Está frio! Está vento! 
Já pus a jeito um pijama mais quente. 
Ontem e hoje as casas arrefeceram muito!


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Out 2019 às 22:42)

Fresco mal o sol se põe graças à nortada, contudo Lisboa foi aos 28ºC a la Verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2019 às 23:28)

Impressionante o vendaval lá fora... 
Parece uma noite de nortada violenta de Julho. 

17,5 graus


----------



## jamestorm (8 Out 2019 às 23:45)

Já se nota bem o arrefecimento dentro de casa à noite...hoje foi dia nublado por aqui e às 16h estavam 22ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Out 2019 às 00:30)

Boa noite, 
Voltando aos resumos diários aqui da Charneca, hoje o dia foi completamente monótono, com temperaturas dignas de agosto, sol e pouco vento. Por aqui, ao contrário de Alvados, na Serra de Aire, não há aquela inversão térmica.  
Estes calores fazem-me lembrar o fantástico dia 16 de outubro de 2017, quando a estação da Praia da Rainha registou 33°C. Um dia para esquecer!  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 29,2°C
Mín: 15,5°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 30,8°C
Mín: 14,6°C

Agora estão 18,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2019 às 00:47)

Impressionante, acabei de ver um clarão brutal em Direcção a NO provavelmente Malveira da Serra.
Deve ter sido danos da rede eléctrica dado o vento brutal que está na rua.

Neste momento rajada de 93 km/h!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2019 às 09:08)

Bom dia

Mantem se o massacre, de momento rajada máxima de 96 km/h com velocidade máxima de 73 km/h.
O vento sopra a 60 km/h.
Acredito que a rajada máxima do dia pode perfeitamente passar os 100 km/h.
O IPMA a falar de rajada máxima até 75 km/h nas serras... não têm mesmo noção, por exemplo Montejunto e Sintra já deverão ter registos de 120 km/h... Enfim, é que estar a igualar valores de rajada de 75 km/h no litoral /serras (segundo o aviso) é no mínimo estupido.


----------



## srr (9 Out 2019 às 09:18)

Abrantes,

Em contraste com litoral perto do mar,

Aqui tudo sereno e temperatura matinal, com valores de verão.

Anda-se bem de calções desde as 7h30


----------



## Geopower (9 Out 2019 às 10:06)

Dia de céu limpo em Lisboa com vento moderado de norte.

Panorâmica a oeste a partir de um cacilheiro:


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2019 às 13:06)

A manhã hoje acordou logo com céu limpo e sol, e com vento moderado, e já houve registo de queda de uma palmeira, no centro de Torres Novas.


----------



## RStorm (9 Out 2019 às 13:48)

Boa Tarde

Os últimos dois dias foram de autêntico verão com sol, nuvens altas, vento nulo e temperatura elevada...
Hoje é que está ser diferente: nortada moderada com rajadas por vezes fortes desde o inicio da madrugada. O céu encontra-se limpo mas a temperatura está notoriamente mais baixa, apesar da insolação ser forte.
Amanhã regressa a braseira, mas está-se a compor um fim de semana interessante 

*Domingo: 14,8ºC / 27,1ºC 
Segunda: 13,4ºC / 28,3ºC 
Terça: 15,2ºC / 27,2ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *15,9ºC *
T. Atual: *22,4ºC *
HR: 38% 
Vento: 14,0 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2019 às 15:12)

Rajada de 93 km/h...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2019 às 16:17)

Que brutalidade. 
Rajada máxima de hoje até agora 

Pai do Vento, Alcabideche: 100 km/h
Centro Interpretativo da Duna da Cresmina, Guincho: 92 km/h
Praia do Guincho: 84 km/h


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2019 às 16:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que brutalidade.
> Rajada máxima de hoje até agora
> 
> Pai do Vento, Alcabideche: 100 km/h
> ...



Só o nome Pai do Vento diz tudo!!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2019 às 16:24)

MSantos disse:


> Só o nome Pai do Vento diz tudo!!


Haha é verdade de facto não há grandes dúvidas.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2019 às 17:35)

116 km/h no Pai do Vento
94 km/h no centro interpretativo

Record para estação do Pai do Vento com vento de nortada violenta.

Aqui em Cascais(vila) ja houve alguns estragos.

Massacre...


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2019 às 17:42)

Boas! Belo dia de sol hoje, e sem grandes calores


----------



## Stormlover (9 Out 2019 às 18:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> 116 km/h no Pai do Vento
> 94 km/h no centro interpretativo
> 
> Record para estação do Pai do Vento com vento de nortada violenta.
> ...



Consegues por aqui o link para essa estação? Estou muito interessado em segui-la nestes eventos!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2019 às 18:36)

Stormlover disse:


> Consegues por aqui o link para essa estação? Estou muito interessado em segui-la nestes eventos!




https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IALCAB13


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2019 às 20:30)

Ora bem acabo de chegar Alcabideche e vejo uma grande estrutura de ferro toda dobrada, incrível. Para quem conhece Alcabideche fica junto à decatlhon/Hospital de Cascais, aqui é sempre bem extremo. Amanhã tiro foto e partilho por cá. Confirmam se mesmo as rajadas superiores a 100 km/h.
De resto sei que houve estragos na rede eléctrica.
--

Na baixa de Cascais esta tarde


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2019 às 20:55)

O vento moderado a forte continua a soprar neste inicio de noite, até assobia nas paredes, as árvores é que estão a sofrer muito, pois não lhes chegue já o stress hídrico que atravessam, e depois acabam por cair, ou partir ramos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2019 às 21:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> 116 km/h no Pai do Vento
> 94 km/h no centro interpretativo
> 
> Record para estação do Pai do Vento com vento de nortada violenta.
> ...


Brutal esta última força do Verão... nas avenidas norte-sul de Lisboa tem sido um constante massacre, Av. Roma, Av. República, etc.

No entanto, ainda algum calor pela tarde. Mal se põe o sol é obrigatorio o casaco com este vendaval.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Out 2019 às 22:23)

Nortada forte aqui no alto Concelho de Alenquer, não me lembro deste tipo de nortada em Outubro, faz-me mais lembrar a época do Santo António em Junho.
Isto só vem secar tudo ainda mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2019 às 22:49)

jamestorm disse:


> Nortada forte aqui no alto Concelho de Alenquer, não me lembro deste tipo de nortada em Outubro, faz-me mais lembrar a época do Santo António em Junho.
> Isto só vem secar tudo ainda mais.



Faço ideia hoje no Montejunto tanto na Capela das Neves a 661mts, como na Penha do Meia Dia a 573 mts. Dois pontos brutais de vento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2019 às 22:55)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia de vento moderado, com uma máxima de 24.4°c! Nota de destaque para os apenas 26% de HR É a secura total, e os próximos dois dias prometem voltar a ser bem quentinhos para Outubro, antes de uma mudança de padrão a condizer com a época do ano em que estamos, esperemos que seja para ficar  Neste momento 16.2°c, numa altura em que muitas estações já assinalam vento predominante de ENE, contudo aqui a nortada ainda vai se impondo! Lá para os lados do Cabo Espichel, mais precisamente na serra da Azoia a lestada já está bem presente 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (9 Out 2019 às 23:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Faço ideia hoje no Montejunto tanto na Capela das Neves a 661mts, como na Penha do Meia Dia a 573 mts. Dois pontos brutais de vento.


vivo numa aldeia quase no sopé da serra, sente -se bastante forte..as empenas da casa voltadas a norte até uivam! Lá em cima deve estar brutal, já não vou lá há mais de um ano, mas é quase sempre ventoso. Em miúdo íamos lá acima ver o gelo, era sempre mais frio la em cima no Inverno na zona da lagoa, estranhamente nos últimos Invernos chega-se lá em cima e está mais ameno do que cá em baixo.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2019 às 23:16)

Dados de hoje

Mínima: 15,0 graus
Máxima: 19,4 graus
Velocidade maxima de vento: 81 km/h
Rajada maxima de vento: 116 km/h

Nos ultimos anos a estação do Pai vento tinha rajadas de 90 km/h / 95 km/h.
Este ano rebentou por completo, foi impressionante, hoje foi registado o valor mais alto proveniente de nortada violenta.
A próprio registo da velocidade máxima de vento é também novo recorde.
Fica o gráfico do vento ao longo do dia.
Isto de viver num dos sitios mais ventosos do país, ou mesmo o mais ventoso, dá para ter constantemente registos épicos.
Faz me confusão o ipma não ignorar um pouco os modelos, já que os com mais resolução também falham muito na previsão deste vento extremo. A estação do Cabo Raso não chega nem pouco mais ou menos para dar cobertura a este fenómeno, era necessário uma estação em Alcabideche ou Malveira da Serra.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2019 às 23:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dados de hoje
> 
> Mínima: 15,0 graus
> Máxima: 19,4 graus
> ...


Bem tinha dito que hoje poderia ser o "dia"  E foi mesmo  Modelos vinham insistindo num cenário particularmente  agressivo para o dia de hoje à praticamente 1 semana!



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2019 às 23:26)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bem tinha dito que hoje poderia ser o "dia"  E foi mesmo  Modelos vinham insistindo num cenário particularmente  agressivo para o dia se hoje à praticamente 1 semana!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Sim Ricardo mas os modelos falham muito, basta ver a previsão do IPMA...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2019 às 23:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim Ricardo mas os modelos falham muito, basta ver a previsão do IPMA...


 

Já estamos habituados a isso, nada de novo!  E antes da precipitação cá chegar, ainda vamos levar uma tareia de um fluxo de Sul , que também promete ser valente 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2019 às 23:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já estamos habituados a isso, nada de novo!  E antes da precipitação cá chegar, ainda vamos levar uma tareia de um fluxo de Sul , que também promete ser valente
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Jamais me vou esquecer desta, "rajadas até 75 km/h no litoral e serras" revela muita ignorância equiparar áreas orograficamente distintas e sabendo que no distrito de Lisboa ha serras extremamente ventosas em particular neste tipo de dias de nortada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2019 às 23:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Jamais me vou esquecer desta, "rajadas até 75 km/h no litoral e serras" revela muita ignorância equipar áreas orograficamente distintas e sabendo que no distrito de Lisboa ha serras extremamente ventosas em particular neste tipo de dias de nortada.


Completamente, e respeitando muito a instituição, tais como os profissionais que lá trabalham, estas situações são daquelas que  o baixo orçamento não são desculpa, existe a obrigação de informar mais, e melhor , e não lançar apenas um simples aviso! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (9 Out 2019 às 23:55)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Completamente, e respeitando muito a instituição, tais como os profissionais que lá trabalham, estas situações são daquelas que  o baixo orçamento não são desculpa, existe a obrigação de informar mais, e melhor , e não lançar apenas um simples aviso!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Onde está o *livro de reclamações* do IPMA?  

Ao menos no resumo ainda escreveram:
"RESUMO:
Vento forte de norte e com rajadas no litoral oeste e nas
terras altas.".


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Out 2019 às 00:06)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia de intrusão de ar frio proveniente de norte, o que levou à ocorrência de ventos muito fortes por aqui. Esta massa de ar frio deveu-se à passagem de uma superfície frontal em dissipação pelo Norte de Espanha, que não deu chuva nenhuma a Portugal. 
A rajada máxima foi de 35 km/h, mas os ventos foram constantemente acima de 30 km/h durante grande parte do dia, enfraquecendo ao final da tarde. 

Durante a tarde ainda se sentiu o cheiro do incêndio da Carregueira e a coluna foi bem visível a partir de pontos mais elevados. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,1°C
Mín: 16,4°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 24,9°C
Mín: 16,0°C

Agora estão 16,7°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2019 às 08:45)

Boas,

Aqui ninguém está a fazer crítica facil, há factos, quem não perceber sugiro que venha para cá morar. 
A rajada máxima de hoje segue nos 93 km/h. A situação que falei ontem...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2019 às 08:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim Ricardo mas os modelos falham muito, basta ver a previsão do IPMA...



É normal que os modelos falhem nestas situações, ainda não têm resolução espacial suficiente para prever estes fenómenos mais localizados. O melhor que se consegue é 2km do AROME.

Ontem o AROME (via IPMA) previa rajadas de ~85km/h em Sintra/Cascais e de 100km/h em Montejunto. Não se percebe é o facto de na previsão descritiva o IPMA colocar os valores até 75km/h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Out 2019 às 09:22)

Bom dia,

Manhã mais fresca dos últimos meses por cá! Mínima de *13ºc*, e temperatura actual de *17.9ºc*, numa tarde que promete chegar perto do *30ºc*! Contudo parece.me que os dias (tardes) quentes tem os dias contados este ano, a partir de Domingo as coisas paracem querer finalmente mudar para "bom tempo" para esta altura do ano  De realçar o risco máximo e muito elevado de incêndio para Sábado, devido a forte intensidade do vento predominante de SSW ,a chuva só deverá chegar com mais certeza no final do dia de Domingo


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (10 Out 2019 às 10:06)

Bom dia, minima de 8.4ºC, hoje promete novamente ir aos 30ºC ou mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2019 às 10:49)

Finalmente terminou por cá este evento de vento muito violento. 
Resumindo, valores de rajada maxima. 

Dia 7:     77 km/h
Dia 8:     89km/h
Dia 9:     116 km/h 
Dia 10:   93 km/h


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2019 às 14:13)

Incrível a força do bicho por aí!!!  Aqui em Alenquer não chegou a tanto...nem de perto, acabou por passar por volta das 2h-3h da manhã.
Hoje o dia já vai bastante quente, 30ºC
Está tudo muito seco, com muito pó à mistura em cima da vegetação, precisamos de chuva urgente, nem se consegue fazer nada de jeito nos terrenos.




jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui ninguém está a fazer crítica facil, há factos, quem não perceber sugiro que venha para cá morar.
> A rajada máxima de hoje segue nos 93 km/h. A situação que falei ontem...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2019 às 14:47)

jamestorm disse:


> Incrível a força do bicho por aí!!!  Aqui em Alenquer não chegou a tanto...nem de perto, acabou por passar por volta das 2h-3h da manhã.
> Hoje o dia já vai bastante quente, 30ºC
> Está tudo muito seco, com muito pó à mistura em cima da vegetação, precisamos de chuva urgente, nem se consegue fazer nada de jeito nos terrenos.



Sim também fiquei impressionado, enfim zona tramada, embora viva cá desde sempre(32 anos) consegue surpreender me.

Conhecem a estrada do Guincho, certo?
Olhem bem como estava esta manhã, incrível a acumulação de areia em virtude do vento violento.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Out 2019 às 14:56)

Mais um dia de céu limpo e calor por Coimbra... Estes outubros agora são todos assim...


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (10 Out 2019 às 15:09)

Bolas mais um dia de calor, 29.7ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2019 às 15:32)

E depois de uma madrugada bem fresca e húmida, esta tarde segue bem quente, com a temperatura a rondar os 30ºC, é "insuportável", estar debaixo de sol pleno, até causa dores de cabeça.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Out 2019 às 16:19)

Estou farto deste tempo. Ponto...
Quando é que vem a chuva? Posso simplesmente lançar um furacão no Atlântico para que possamos ter alguma chuva? De qualquer das formas, se querem ter atividade meteorológica, emigrem...  
Os modelos retiraram alguma da chuva prevista para os próximos dias, prevendo agora uns fantásticos 5 mm. A chuva que os modelos previam desvaneceu.  

De qualquer das maneiras, hoje o dia tem sido muito quente e quase sem vento (contrastando com o dia de ontem).   Que aborrecimento!


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2019 às 17:18)

Boa tarde 
25  de Abril 
26,8°C
28%
Limpo em todos os quadrantes. 
Alguma bruma.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2019 às 17:55)

Praia da Rainha 

19,6°C quando a brisa de SW se intensifica até 9 Km/h, cerca de 22°C quando acalma.
Neblina
73%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2019 às 19:23)

18,0°C
74%
Neblina marítima. 
Calma








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (10 Out 2019 às 21:37)

Boa noite, e chegou aos 32ºC incrivel que saturado eu estou disto, as paisagens aqui são de cortar a respiração, as ervas praticamente que estão castanho escuro não há nada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Out 2019 às 23:52)

Boa noite, 
Um dia sem absolutamente nada a relatar. Vento praticamente nulo durante grande parte do dia, tempo quente e sol. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 27,4°C
Mín: 12,8°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 28,1°C
Mín: 11,6°C

Agora estão 17,2°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2019 às 10:38)

Boa inversão esta manhã no Pisão.
Saí de casa com 17 graus, e registei no 9,6 no vale do Pisão, e 9,1 graus num valeiro próximo. Um caso muito interessante e pouco comum em que um valeiro consegue estar mais frio que o próprio vale. Ver se passo lá mais vezes para confirmar se é sempre assim.

Na foto é o local dos 9,1 graus.
Aparentemente nada de especial não é verdade, mas surpreendentemente é um sitio com forte inversão. Da minha experiência julgo que ha muita acumulação de ar frio pois o valeiro passa de perfil em U (aberto) para V(fechado), ou seja fica muito ar frio ali retido.E como é normal há uma pequena linha de água.
Ainda assim nao deixa de ser irónico, pois é um sitio com mais altitude que o vale principal.
São valores interessantes pois as mínimas andaram nos 17/18 graus, estes são 9 graus pouco representativos em termos gerais, mas em termos específicos representam o sitio mais frio do concelho de Cascais.
@Dias Miguel ainda no outro dia falámos nisso, aparentemente sítios banais mas que escondem inversões bem fortes. 









upload image free google


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Out 2019 às 13:04)

Boas pessoal,

Ao contrário de ontem o dia hoje amanheceu ameno , nebulosidade alta, e com a mínima a subir cerca de 3ºc  em relação a ontem! Neste momento sigo com 27.2ºc , lestada fraca a marcar presença, e 40% de HR, ou seja,  mais um dia a contar para a secura  Contínuo muito desconfiando/preocupado em relação ao dia de amanhã, fluxo bem intenso de Sul,com rajadas que podem chegar aos 85/90km´h,  tempo quente e humidade baixa!   A acontecer alguma precipitação será muito localizada, nada de chuva generalizada como alguns meios de comunicação social já estão a fazer passar, será muito importante fazer chegar esta informação à população, pois o risco de incêndio será mesmo muito grande


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2019 às 13:36)

Ao contário do dia de ontem, esta tarde segue com céu parcialmente nublado, o sol ainda se avistou mas apenas durante a manhã.
Até que enfim, um dia de mudança.


----------



## Geopower (11 Out 2019 às 13:38)

Manhã de nevoeiro. Vento fraco de norte. 17.8°C.
Vista a NW:


----------



## N_Fig (11 Out 2019 às 13:39)

Hoje pela Figueira, dia parece-me mais fresco que o que tenho apanhado por Coimbra, mesmo assim estou fartinho deste tempo estival a meio de outubro...


----------



## RStorm (11 Out 2019 às 13:45)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi um dia quente e soalheiro, com céu limpo e vento nulo.
Hoje o dia segue ameno e o céu está "sardento" (altocumulus), a antever mudança.

Vamos ver se é desta que, finalmente, marcamos o fim do verão 

*Quarta: 15,9ºC / 25,7ºC 
Ontem: 13,3ºC / 27,4ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *13,8ºC *
T. Atual: *22,6ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: S / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2019 às 15:13)

Boa tarde

25,3°C a 26,8°C consoante estar abrigado ou não do vento fraco predominando de Sul.
Cerca de 40% de HR +- 5% pela mesma razão (mais seco se exposto).

Avanço rápido da nebulosidade média e alta vinda de Sul.
Alguns topos cumuliformes longe a W (altocumulus?).














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2019 às 15:32)

Virga à vista e o sol a ficar velado.
26,6°C
42%
Sul estável a ~4 Km/h









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Out 2019 às 15:56)

Está a pingar no centro de Lisboa.


----------



## Geopower (11 Out 2019 às 17:25)

Tarde de céu encoberto por nuvens altas. 19.1°C. Vento fraco de norte
 Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2019 às 17:50)

Céu continua nublado por nuvens médias e altas, apenas com ligeiras abertas, desde que começou a encobrir cerca das 15h.
O movimento é de Sul/SSW.


----------



## Geopower (11 Out 2019 às 19:32)

Final de dia com abertas. Vento praticamente nulo. 18.5°C.
Registo do poente a SW:


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2019 às 19:59)

Por aqui este inicio de noite segue com uma noite já bem escura, com céu encoberto.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2019 às 21:52)

Geopower disse:


> Final de dia com abertas. Vento praticamente nulo. 18.5°C.
> Registo do poente a SW:


Bonita foto! 
Já agora, o senhor pescador em cima da rocha parece que gosta de se submeter aos perigos...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2019 às 21:56)

Boa Noite,
Por Leiria, dia com muitas nuvens e algo abafado. Situação típica desta altura em que passado uns dias, vinha muita e boa chuva proveniente das cut-offs. Saudades desses padrões! 
Bonito poente com alguma virga:









Alguma chuva nos próximos dias, mas nada daquilo que é necessário. Lá para os meus lados então, nem se fala.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2019 às 22:31)

Que contraste no vento com os outros dias. Praticamente calado hoje. Céu muito nublado e algumas abertas, temperatura não deve ter passado dos 26ºC.


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2019 às 23:36)

O poente na Póvoa foi assim (crepúsculo).





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (12 Out 2019 às 01:22)

...pois parece que Cut offs são quase coisa do passado. Realmente somos a geração que está a assistir às mudanças climáticas!  
 Por aqui a noite tb está algo abafada. algumas nuvens a chegarem de sul e a taparem ocasionalmente a lua. 



joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Por Leiria, dia com muitas nuvens e algo abafado. Situação típica desta altura em que passado uns dias, vinha muita e boa chuva proveniente das cut-offs. Saudades desses padrões!
> Bonito poente com alguma virga:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2019 às 09:32)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã segue com céu nublado, e algo fresca.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Out 2019 às 10:52)

Bom dia, 

Ontem o dia começou exatamente como os anteriores, mas durante a tarde ficou céu nublado e até parecia que iria chover, mas nem sequer caiu uma pinga.   

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,1°C
Mín: 14,6°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 27,5°C
Mín: 13,7°C

Hoje o dia começou com algum frio, mas agora até está agradável, com uma temperatura de 21,1°C e uma brisa fraca de sudoeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2019 às 14:52)

Esta inicio de tarde trouxe consigo, vento moderado, que até assobia.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Out 2019 às 16:16)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia bipolar com uma manhã algo fresca, e cheia de humidade com vento fraco/nulo, agora uma tarde amena , e abafada com 22.2°c, e vento de Sul moderado, que tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade na última meia-hora! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2019 às 16:27)

Boa tarde
Agora em Vialonga/Loures, vistas SW E W









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2019 às 16:32)

E na CREL Loures 
21,8°C
70%








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (12 Out 2019 às 16:43)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com 21.7°c e 74%HR, com os extremos a oscilarem entre os 19.1°c e 22.4°c.
O vento atingiu os 35 Km/h SE. 



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2019 às 16:43)

Já está a pingar em Loures/Montemor. 
Vistas do vale de Loures, última foto em Montachique. 

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2019 às 16:53)

Na A21, a caminho da Ericeira, o sol a aparecer, céu despejado dos cumulus, ficaram todos para trás. 









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2019 às 19:05)

Neste final de tarde era bem visível as formações nebulosas que estavam presentes entre a zona do Alentejo, e a que já vinham passando a "fronteira", da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## RStorm (12 Out 2019 às 19:13)

Boa Tarde

O dia foi abafado e com céu parcialmente nublado, apresentando-se encoberto até final da manhã.
Chegou a ameaçar chuva, mas infelizmente nem um pingo para amostra...
O vento soprou moderado do quadrante sul, acalmando agora no final do dia.

*Ontem: 13,8ºC / 25,0ºC 
Hoje: 16,5ºC / 24,2ºC 
*
T. Atual: *20,1ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: S / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (12 Out 2019 às 19:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Situação típica desta altura em que passado uns dias, vinha muita e boa chuva proveniente das cut-offs. Saudades desses padrões!


Velhos tempos, em que se formavam grandes linhas de instabilidade a sudoeste  Tenho imensas recordações de assistir a fortes trovoadas e chuvadas durante muitas noites em Outubro  Já há algum tempo que não temos esse padrão, mas era o ideal neste momento para a malta do sul...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2019 às 22:43)

Cumulus em corrida para NE, lua quase cheia, o que dá um efeito de halo de vez em quando. 

Amanhã deve vir chuva, a partir de hoje as máximas parecem estar abaixo da média, finalmente.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Out 2019 às 23:47)

Boa noite. 
Neste momento sigo com a mínima do dia 18.6°c e 89%HR. 
O vento sopra com média de 13.2 Km/h S.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Out 2019 às 00:40)

Boa noite, 
Hoje o dia nasceu com céu limpo e tempo algo fresco, mas durante a tarde o céu tornou-se nublado e muito abafado. O vento também intensificou-se ao longo da tarde. 

Os dados do dia de hoje são os seguintes: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,7°C
Mín: 17,2°C 
Rajada máxima: 30 km/h SSO 

*Corroios*
Máx: 26,3°C
Mín: 16,8°C

Os dados da precipitação estão errados, pois houve uma limpeza na estação, e por isso esta acumulou 0,5 mm quando, na verdade, nem caiu uma pinga hoje. E por falar em pingas, nos próximos dias terei entre 15 a 20 mm, o que não é nada mau.  

Agora estão 18,1°C, vento fraco e céu nublado.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2019 às 01:39)

nuvens baixas cruzam rápido o céu vindas de SW , com a lua dá para ver bem.
Realmente antigamente isto geralmente era sinal de água com fartura, vamos ver o que nos reserva este evento. Já começa a aparecer no radar a frente a NW. 
A esta hora estão 17ºC.


----------



## Aine (13 Out 2019 às 08:37)

Bom dia a todos, por Cascais o dia nasceu cinzento. Espero que caia alguma chuva e principalmente no Alentejo. Estamos a precisar, infelizmente Portugal inteiro esta a precisar. E não vejo medidas a ser tomadas na poupança da água.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2019 às 09:12)

Já esta a pingar aqui a Norte de Alenquer! Bastante nublado agora, às 8h ainda havia algum sol, 18ºC. mas pelo radar a frente ainda está no mar e desloca-se mto devagar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2019 às 09:31)

Bom dia,
Por cá a manhã começou com céu muito nebulado e fresca, para já ainda não pinga nada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2019 às 10:14)

Bom dia a todos. Nas imagens das cerimónias de Fátima está a chover, mas aqui não chove...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2019 às 10:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Nas imagens das cerimónias de Fátima está a chover, mas aqui não chove...



Também já tinha reparado nisso, por aqui está vento moderado, e fresco, pelo menos já me "obrigou" a vestir um casaco leve.


----------



## Iuri (13 Out 2019 às 11:48)

Nazaré


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2019 às 12:15)

volta a pingar agora mais persistente por aqui...mas chuva a serio nem por isso, parece que a frente quente ficou estacionada no mar, nao entra aqui na zona Oeste...


----------



## RStorm (13 Out 2019 às 12:59)

Bom dia

Por aqui sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado de Sul, aumentando de intensidade na última hora.
Nada de chuva até agora, talvez só mais logo. Tudo aponta para que o inicio da próxima madrugada seja bem animado  Veremos...

Mínima de hoje: *17,2ºC*
T. Atual: *23,1ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: S / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2019 às 13:22)

Aqui prevê-se 63mm até sábado... era bom!  
https://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal


----------



## RStorm (13 Out 2019 às 13:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui prevê-se 63mm até sábado... era bom!
> https://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal


Por aqui prevê-se 29,5 mm  Obrigado pelo link


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2019 às 14:04)

Boas,

Bem o Ecm está demasiado generoso para cá nesta madrugada cerca de 30 mm, já o gfs mete 10 mm. 
Vamos ver...


----------



## RStorm (13 Out 2019 às 14:54)

Boas abertas de sol, apenas alguns farrapitos a virem de sul.
O vento continua a soprar bem.

T. Atual: *23,7ºC *
HR: 56%
Vento: S / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (13 Out 2019 às 15:45)

Dia com céu parcialmente nublado.
Vento moderado de sul com rajadas.
21.3°C.
Vista a oeste com uma linha de instabilidade visível no radar e no horizonte:


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2019 às 15:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Nas imagens das cerimónias de Fátima está a chover, mas aqui não chove...


Não passou de chuviscos. O acumulado deve ter rondado os 0,2mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2019 às 15:57)

AnDré disse:


> Não passou de chuviscos. O acumulado deve ter rondado os 0,2mm.


Ainda deu para as pessoas abrirem os chapéus de chuva e molhar bem o chão... aqui nem uma gota, até tem estado sol...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2019 às 16:09)

Boas,
Valente falhanço do modelo europeu em relação à precipitação prevista aqui para o Litoral Centro durante o dia de hoje. Só de madrugada deverá chover, portanto.
Vai havendo uma grande luta entre o anticiclone e a frente. Até podia ser uma boa frente para todo o país se não fosse o empecilho do costume. 
Assim tem sido o dia, com bastante vento...





Temperatura a rondar os 25ºC.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2019 às 16:13)

Boa tarde 

Aumento da velocidades do vento mas também mais variável,  10 a 25 Km/h Sul
22,3°C
65%
Quadrante SE quase limpo; SW a chegarem os primeiros cirrus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2019 às 16:30)

Até agora não choveu nada de significativo, tirando os chuviscos dispersos da manhã. Sim, parece haver já aqui um certo falhanço dos modelos! E a linha de instabilidade não quer avançar sobre o Litoral Centro, fica estagnada...parece ser mto estreita também, certo?
Estou a ver que pouco vai chover. 
Para já estamos com 23ºC, céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2019 às 16:37)

jamestorm disse:


> Até agora não choveu nada de significativo, tirando os chuviscos dispersos da manhã. Sim, parece haver já aqui um certo falhanço dos modelos! E a linha de instabilidade não quer avançar sobre o Litoral Centro, fica estagnada...parece ser mto estreita também, certo?
> Estou a ver que pouco vai chover.
> Para já estamos com 23ºC, céu praticamente limpo.



Calma, se tudo correr bem vai ser uma madrugada chuvosa e com trovoada.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2019 às 16:37)

jamestorm disse:


> Até agora não choveu nada de significativo, tirando os chuviscos dispersos da manhã. Sim, parece haver já aqui um certo falhanço dos modelos! E a linha de instabilidade não quer avançar sobre o Litoral Centro, fica estagnada...parece ser mto estreita também, certo?
> Estou a ver que pouco vai chover.
> Para já estamos com 23ºC, céu praticamente limpo.


Não nos precipitemos em tirar conclusões quando o evento nem sequer começou pelo centro e sul...
Está tudo a correr de acordo com o previsto. Só à noite é que começará a chover.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2019 às 16:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Calma, se tudo correr bem vai ser uma madrugada chuvosa e com trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2019 às 16:41)

Avanço rápido das nuvens altas, com umas estrias interessantes. 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2019 às 16:46)

Depois de toda a manhã e inicio de tarde de céu nublado, agora o céu começou a abrir, e ainda veio o sol, de resto o vento moderado continua a soprar.
Quando li agora alguns comentários em cima, muitos de nós até parecemos crianças quando vemos a chuva pela 1ª vez na vida, tal não é a euforia, mas digo isto no bom sentido, eu próprio sinto-me assim também.


----------



## RStorm (13 Out 2019 às 17:13)

A nebulosidade da frente já chegou aqui, o sol já se tapou  
O vento enfraqueceu bastante, soprando apenas uma ligeira brisa neste momento.

T. Atual: *22,5ºC *
HR: 56%
Vento: S / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2019 às 17:33)

Sudada por Queluz ahah. De notar só o vento até agora. Frente parece fraquita e só já de noite deve chover. 

Parecem estar mais de 22°C se não estiverem ao vento com rajadas, se não o real feel é mais baixo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2019 às 18:04)




----------



## Geopower (13 Out 2019 às 18:05)

Céu a tornar-se encoberto. 
20.9°C. Bastante abafado. Vento moderado de sul.
Cada vez mais escuro a W/SW:


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2019 às 18:48)

A nebulosidade ainda não é compacta e avança lentamente para o interior mas  rapidamente ao longo da linha frontal, para NNE.
Santa Iria 
Sacavém 
Parque das Nações com 21,7°C e 64%.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2019 às 19:02)

A linha de instabilidade está próxima. 
Não tarda está aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Out 2019 às 19:04)

Parece-me que, pelo radar, certas zonas do Litoral Centro já estão a receber chuva (Peniche e Figueira da Foz).
A primeira linha de instabilidade vem a caminho.   




A frente, essa ainda está muito atrasada...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2019 às 19:07)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Parece-me que, pelo radar, certas zonas do Litoral Centro já estão a receber chuva (Peniche e Figueira da Foz).
> A primeira linha de instabilidade vem a caminho.
> 
> 
> ...



Interessa é que ela venha, "nós não lhe vamos cobrar pelo seu atraso".


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2019 às 19:42)

Por cá ainda não choveu.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Out 2019 às 19:45)

Por aqui tudo a correr como previsto, mais um fim -de- semana a contar para a seca, e muito vento! Agora as perspectivas para a semana são muito boas, esperemos que não falhem  Bom evento a todos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2019 às 19:47)

Chove fraco

Edit: A cair bem!!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2019 às 19:54)

A linha já passou rendeu 3 mm.
No concelho vizinho, Oeiras deve cair com mais intensidade.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2019 às 19:56)

vem aí!! Algum vento por aqui. 21ºC!
Bom evento, pessoal! 

Fogo, vejo os acumulados do pessoal do Norte e fico com uma certa inveja boa...ehehe, parecem uma miragem esses valores para aqui, vamos ver.Mas ainda bem que se estão a safar lá para cima!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2019 às 20:01)

Vi há pouco um post da proteção civil de Sintra sobre a precipitação desta madrugada, basicamente avisar a população. É no mínimo irónico pois hoje passei pela vila e vi muita sargeta carregadas de folhas e lixo.
---

Parou de chover.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2019 às 20:02)

Boa noite!
Por Carnaxide cheira a terra molhada mas ainda nada de chuva. Não tarda chega cá. 
Vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Out 2019 às 20:04)

Está quase, está quase...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2019 às 20:05)

Por cá está vento mas nada de especial mesmo. Ainda há dias tive rajadas superiores a 100 km/h, portanto isto está bem sereno.

3,3 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2019 às 20:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por aqui tudo a correr como previsto, mais um fim -de- semana a contar para a seca, e muito vento! Agora as perspectivas para a semana são muito boas, esperemos que não falhem  Bom evento a todos
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



O GFS, em 6 horas, ou seja nesta última saída, "cortou" a precipitação para cerca de metade, por isso agora é esperar e venha o que vier, mas pelo sim pelo não, secalhar não vale a pena criar grandes expectativas.
Por enquanto ainda está bem visível a lua.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2019 às 20:21)

Chuva forte no concelho ao lado e aqui nem pinga. Sempre interessante.


----------



## RickStorm (13 Out 2019 às 20:40)

Acabou de chover na minha zona, embora agora esteja apenas a cair aquela chuva muito miudinha...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2019 às 20:45)

E do nada, chove forte por Carnaxide.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2019 às 20:58)

Avenidas novas, nada, zero


----------



## dASk (13 Out 2019 às 21:02)

Calma que esta linha vai dar para todos matarem saudades!


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2019 às 21:04)

o radar mostra um foco amarelado aqui em Alenquer, mas...nem um pingo.
*Edit: já chove fraco...*


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2019 às 21:04)

dASk disse:


> Calma que esta linha vai dar para todos matarem saudades!



Devias ter escrito mais cedo.

Chove fraco agora nas avenidas novas

Edit: A aumentar de intensidade


----------



## dASk (13 Out 2019 às 21:06)

Eu só a espero lá para as 22h. Estas linhas de sudoeste demoram a entrar, Tão longe e tão perto estamos todos...


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2019 às 21:10)

Tão depressa começou ainda mais rapido acabou


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2019 às 21:13)

por aqui já nao chove...pouca coisa ou nada caiu...assim não vamos lá


----------



## dASk (13 Out 2019 às 21:15)

Está tudo desesperado por chuva. Calma o radar está-se a compor a sudoeste. Vamos ter uma boa rega esta noite/madrugada! Assim espero,,.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (13 Out 2019 às 21:33)

Só espero mesmo que venha alguma coisa para regar isto que está péssimo


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2019 às 21:34)

Boa noite.
Já chove por aqui  .


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Out 2019 às 21:41)

Ola boa noite.chove bem por Cacilhas


----------



## hurricane (13 Out 2019 às 21:46)

Na zona centro está a ser um fiasco pelas imagens do radar. Nao sei ha quantos anos nao se ve o polge de minde devidamente inundado.


----------



## RStorm (13 Out 2019 às 21:47)

Finalmente, já consigo ver uma "barra" de nuvens a oeste, a ver quando cá chega 

T. Atual: *19,4°C *
HR: 79% 
Vento: S / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (13 Out 2019 às 21:54)

A reportar de Lisboa  Campo Grande.
Já choveu fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2019 às 21:57)

hurricane disse:


> Na zona centro está a ser um fiasco pelas imagens do radar. Nao sei ha quantos anos nao se ve o polge de minde devidamente inundado.



Pois parece que para já está-me tudo a passar ao lado, ou melhor mai abaixo, quanto ao polje de Minde, ele já não enche de água há pelo menos uns 5 anos, e não foi na totalidade, depois disso apenas acumulou em algumas "poças", nada de muito significante.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2019 às 22:08)

Avenidas novas continua sem chuva.

O que choveu nem deu para tapar o buraco da estrada..


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2019 às 22:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vi há pouco um post da proteção civil de Sintra sobre a precipitação desta madrugada, basicamente avisar a população. É no mínimo irónico pois hoje passei pela vila e vi muita sargeta carregadas de folhas e lixo.
> ---
> 
> Parou de chover.


Aqui pelo Porto e arredores vi-os várias vezes a limpar as sarjetas nos últimos dias, até na auto-estrada.


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2019 às 22:19)

Foi de pouca dura......2,4mm


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Out 2019 às 22:24)

Nao vejo mais nada para durante a noite:-(


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2019 às 22:26)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Nao vejo mais nada para durante a noite:-(


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2019 às 22:30)

O pessoal anda muito precipitado. O evento mal começou e já estão a enterrá-lo. Vamos ter calminha.
____
Por Carnaxide após a passagem da linha de instabilidade, neste momento chove fraco persistentemente. Muito bom para os solos!


----------



## Geopower (13 Out 2019 às 22:53)

Chove moderado em Lisboa, Campo Grande. Vento moderado de SW


----------



## remember (13 Out 2019 às 23:07)

Boas, 

Finalmente chove por aqui com alguma intensidade, depois de uns aguaceiros por volta das 21h.

Vamos ver até onde vai

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Out 2019 às 23:11)

Os modelos tem andado no tira e mete e isso vê-se pela previsão da estação, já esteve inúmeras vezes melhor e outras pior... 






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Out 2019 às 23:14)

Então vamos lá tirar o pó ao pluviômetro 






Para começar a semana , não está nada mau


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2019 às 23:16)

Chove agora FORTE aqui a Norte de Alenquer .


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2019 às 23:24)

Ui, chove muito mesmo, agora! Bem persistente! Já com lençóis de água nas estradas.
Vento nulo!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Out 2019 às 23:27)

Por aqui ja parou


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Out 2019 às 23:28)

Por aqui já acumula 7,1 mm. Apesar de aquela frente de que eu falava ter-se "rasgado" ali a seguir a Cascais, veio depois uma bela chuvada ali pelas 22:30 e que continua, embora agora apenas de chuva fraca.

PS: aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Out 2019 às 23:33)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Out 2019 às 23:52)

Chuva muito forte por Sesimbra, acumulou 10 a 15 mm em cerca de 25 min na maioria das estações amadoras aqui da região. 

PS: Realmente o radar mostra um parte bastante activa da linha de instabilidade a passar por aqui (ecos laranja).


----------



## dASk (13 Out 2019 às 23:53)

Chove moderado e persistente há algum tempo. É desta que o pó desaparece. Quero tudo verdinho daqui a uma semana sff


----------



## dvieira (13 Out 2019 às 23:54)

Trovoada perto daqui neste momento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Out 2019 às 23:55)

Abençoada  Chove com vontade, serra a levar uma belíssima rega 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Out 2019 às 23:56)

Chuva muito forte neste momento. 
Acumulado já superior a 10 mm!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2019 às 23:59)

Caiu um raio aqui perto que mais parecia uma explosão... Cá em casa ficámos assustados 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2019 às 23:59)

Uns belos *12,3 mm* acumulados por Carnaxide. Bem mais do que o previsto. 
Parou de chover, por enquanto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Out 2019 às 00:01)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Chuva muito forte por Sesimbra, acumulou 10 a 15 mm em cerca de 25 min na maioria das estações amadoras aqui da região.
> 
> PS: Realmente o radar mostra um parte bastante activa da linha de instabilidade a passar por aqui (ecos laranja).


Serra da Azoia praticamente  com 18mm em apenas meia-hora @Jorge_scp , para começar não está nada mau  Por Azeitão  mais soft, 4.6mm em 10 minutos, já tirou o pó  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (14 Out 2019 às 00:03)

Chove forte neste momento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Out 2019 às 00:03)

Acumulado de ontem: 11,2 mm.
Hoje já acumula 2,3 mm.  Chove ainda com mais força!

Há tanto tempo que não ouvia isto! 

PS: Ritmo 30 mm/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2019 às 00:07)

Chove forte agora 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Out 2019 às 00:18)

Precipitação estratiforme certinha lá fora  A falta que isto faz, vamos ver o que rende o evento, até agora acima do modelado em grande parte do país 

Por cá sigo com 6.4mm em aproximadamente 45 minutos desde que começou a chover! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Out 2019 às 00:25)

aqui está quase, é pena ser de noite porque deve ser daqueles frentes com uma vista espetacular, porque para o interior ainda vejo céu limpo ainda se nota o luar, e a metade oeste está encoberto, não é daquelas que traz logo nuvens baixas umas horas antes, é daquelas que vem logo com tudo se fosse dia devia ser bela visão, e pelo luar tenho impressão que estão mammatus em cima de mim


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Out 2019 às 00:25)

Parece que a chuva abrandou, para já. O evento segue nos 16,8 mm, depois desta "linha de instabilidade" bem ativa.  Há 6 meses que não tinha um acumulado deste género, o que demonstra a "falta de chuva" que temos tido.


----------



## david 6 (14 Out 2019 às 00:32)

começou


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2019 às 00:48)

Extensos lençóis de água desde o Parque das Nações até à Póvoa. Há pedras arrastadas nas bermas. Os ecos laranja passaram por aqui.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2019 às 00:49)

Frente/frentes quase a correr paralela ao país, vantagem de ser a "cauda" do sistema. 

Chove sem parar agora, chuva estratiforme autêntica, *16,8ºC* e sem grandes rajadas. 

Desde o início do evento tenho cerca de *12 mm*, e com o que ainda está para cair é bem capaz de ir aos 30.


----------



## david 6 (14 Out 2019 às 00:57)

chuva forte


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Out 2019 às 00:58)

Boa noite chove fraco a moderado


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2019 às 01:05)

E continua a cair por aqui...
isto vai dar mto bom acumulado...saudades de ouvir as goteiras e a sensação de noite de chuva!


----------



## TekClub (14 Out 2019 às 01:08)

Por aqui finalmente chegou a   as vezes forte...


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Out 2019 às 01:11)

Chuva a intensificar -se,chove forte
Que saudades


----------



## david 6 (14 Out 2019 às 01:22)

Que dilúvio!!!!!


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2019 às 01:42)

Chuva forte agora!! 
Puxado a vento, notória descida de temperatura


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Out 2019 às 07:17)

Bom dia, 
Acumulado desde as 00:00 - 11,2 mm
Acumulado total do evento - 22,4 mm 

Acho que nem é preciso dizer mais nada... Simplesmente acumulados muito acima dos previstos.


----------



## RStorm (14 Out 2019 às 07:35)

Bom dia 

*12,9 mm* acumulados, muito bom e muito acima das expetativas  
A chuva só começou perto da meia-noite, hora em que chegou a linha de instabilidade. 

Agora sigo com céu limpo, mas aproxima-se uma nova linha, venha ela. 

T. Atual: *13,8°C *
HR: 95% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Out 2019 às 07:44)

Bom dia!
Afinal o penico ainda funciona e já acumulou 10.8mm...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2019 às 07:53)

Boas,

Por cá acumulou 7  mm.
Durante a madrugada houve rajada de 68 km/h, valor relativamente banal.

Chuva em aproximação, isso é que realmente se quer.



pic uploader


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Out 2019 às 08:13)

Bom dia pessoal,

Mais 7.8mm de acumulado desde a meia-noite, total do evento em12.1mm , segue-se o 3° e 4° round 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Out 2019 às 08:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Mais 7.8mm de acumulado desde a meia-noite, total do evento em12.1mm , segue-se o 3° e 4° round
> 
> ...


Nem me tinha apercebido que antes da meia noite tinha chovido... Já dormia que nem uma pedra. 
Fui verificar e aos 10.6mm de hoje, somam-se mais 7.3 de ontem. Total do evento, para já, nos  17.9mm.... Not bad at all!


----------



## rmsg (14 Out 2019 às 08:36)

Grande chuvada hoje de madrugada: 31,6 mm


----------



## srr (14 Out 2019 às 08:41)

ABT : Choveu 22 mm

MAS NÂO PERCEBI O ALERTA AMARELO ?????????? foi por causa de que ???


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Out 2019 às 08:55)

Dilúvioooooooo 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Out 2019 às 09:10)

srr disse:


> ABT : Choveu 22 mm
> 
> MAS NÂO PERCEBI O ALERTA AMARELO ?????????? foi por causa de que ???



Se não lançam aviso e depois chove muito, queixam-se. Se lançam aviso e depois não chove muito, queixam-se... Pegando em Abrantes, que faz parte do distrito de Santarém: a estação de Tomar (Valdonas), que pertence ao mesmo distrito, registou 8,9mm entre as 02h e as 03h. Portanto, se tivemos registo de 8,9mm num local, é muito possível que ali perto tenha chegado aos 10mm ou mais, o que já entra nos critérios para emissão de aviso amarelo.

---

Alvalade, há minutos, instantes antes de um breve aguaceiro.




20191014_084622-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## srr (14 Out 2019 às 09:20)

ok.

Boa explicação, Caro  Duarte Sousa.

Preenche os critérios predefinidos, tudo bem.

Mas perante a brutal seca, que vivemos, 10 mm, não representa quase nada.

Recomendo a todos que vejam a reportagem na RTP3 que passou de, de relance, sem destaques,

sobre o que se passa no Rio Tejo ( e que esta a ser escondido, não percebo porque )


----------



## RStorm (14 Out 2019 às 09:37)

Forte chuvada


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Out 2019 às 09:40)

Bom dia!
*8,9 mm* desde a meia noite.
*21,6 mm* no total do evento. Muito bom mesmo!
Neste momento temos a frente fria a atravessar o Norte e o Centro. Vai chovendo fraco a moderado.


----------



## srr (14 Out 2019 às 09:42)

ABT,

A chegar a frente fria, chove fraco, mas certinho.


----------



## RStorm (14 Out 2019 às 09:43)

A chuva já abrandou, mas o vento aumentou bem com algumas rajadas.
Acumulado disparou para os *14,4 mm*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Out 2019 às 09:44)

Chuva muito forte na zona alta de Sesimbra  Esta estação na serra da Azoia já leva *28.1mm *de acumulado desde o início do evento 
 https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I15CASAI3
Lá por casa também volta a chover bem  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2019 às 09:51)

12 mm por cá.
Vai chovendo moderadamente.


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Out 2019 às 09:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Chuva muito forte na zona alta de Sesimbra
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Confirmo, mas durou pouco tempo. No entanto, o evento já vai em cerca de *28 mm* por aqui. Mais do que noutras estações da margem sul, como habitualmente. Acompanhada desta vez pela estação na Azóia, com um valor praticamente idêntico. Já numa zona um pouco mais baixa, a estação do Zambujal está muito perto dos 20 mm. De qualquer forma, superior ao modelado!


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2019 às 09:54)

Carga brutal cai aqui em Alenquer!!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Out 2019 às 10:00)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Confirmo, mas durou pouco tempo. No entanto, o evento já vai em cerca de *28 mm* por aqui. Mais do que noutras estações da margem sul, como habitualmente. Acompanhada desta vez pela estação na Azóia, com um valor praticamente idêntico. Já numa zona um pouco mais baixa, a estação do Zambujal está muito perto dos 20 mm. De qualquer forma, superior ao modelado!



Concelho a ser muito beneficiado no evento , sem dúvida  Aqueles minutos de à pouco molharam bem as pessoas que iam a andar na rua desprevenidas 

Edit: Volta a chover bem


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2019 às 10:20)

Chove agora moderado mas certo, 15ºC.
Este evento veio com acumulados importantes para esta zona!! Chove bem desde madrugada.

*Edit: nova carga! *


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2019 às 10:24)

15 mm


----------



## david 6 (14 Out 2019 às 10:27)

vai chovendo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Out 2019 às 11:01)

Última frente da superfície frontal vai agora se deslocando para o Interior , e para o Sul , depois vamos ver o que nos reserva a lotaria do pós-frontal 












Isto sim é Outono , 16.3ºc


----------



## criz0r (14 Out 2019 às 12:27)

Boas,

21,5mm no total do evento. Excelente rega depois de tanta secura. Rajada máxima de 43km/h, bem abaixo da parvoíce dos 110km/h como algumas páginas sensacionalistas referiram.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Out 2019 às 13:00)

frente já passou, esteve um bocado sem chover agora e volta a chover bem  mas vai ser curto é uma caudinha da frente que veio atrás perdida fina


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2019 às 13:02)

O evento rendeu 18 mm.
O sol já vai brilhando.
Lá para quinta-feira temos chuva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2019 às 13:15)

Bom dia.
E que "rica" madrugada e manhã, bem regadas por aguaceiros fracos a moderados, a frente já se foi, e agora reina o sol.
Diria que o evento rendeu uns 15 mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Out 2019 às 13:20)

Total do evento, 20mm, dos quais mais de 13mm hoje.
Não foi mau.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Out 2019 às 13:36)

Foto tirada às 13h desde Alvalade para SW.

Agora céu maioritariamente limpo e Sol. Quinta-feira há mais.




20191014_130028-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (14 Out 2019 às 13:46)

Aguaceiros fracos a moderados e algumas abertas de sol, tem sido assim desde o meu último post. Acabou de passar mais uma chuvada e, infelizmente, parece-me que deverá ser a última...
O vento rodou para NW e vai soprando moderado.

No entanto, esta rega superou e bem as minhas expetativas, aqui vão os dados:

Total do evento (até agora): *16,2 mm *
1ª frente (00h - 03h):* 12,9 mm *
2ª frente (09h - 12h):* 2,7 mm *
Pós- frontal (até agora): *0,6 mm*

Ontem: *17,2ºC* */ 24,1ºC *
Mínima de hoje: *13,7ºC *
T. Atual: *18,2ºC *
HR: 67% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2019 às 14:38)

21 mm de evento e ainda conseguiu inundar a rotunda de Belas, mas é uma zona sensível visto que tem a ribeira encanada por baixo. 

Agora ainda frescote com a passagem do sistema frio. Pode ser que finalmente as folhas conhecem a ganhar outra cor.


----------



## rmsg (14 Out 2019 às 15:20)

Rendeu até agora 44,8 mm! Hoje choveu quase tanto como os últimos quatro meses (Jun/Jul/Ago/Set): 52 mm


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Out 2019 às 15:56)

Boa tarde!
*25,6 mm* (12,7 mm ontem e 12,9 mm hoje) acumulados no evento, por Carnaxide. Muito mais que o previsto.
Neste momento, céu com boas abertas e vento bem fresco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Out 2019 às 16:30)

Boa tarde, 
Depois da pós-frontal, o acumulado ficou pelos 12,7 mm hoje e 11,2 mm ontem, o que dá um acumulado total do evento de 23,9 mm. Nada mau para um evento!  

Hoje, finalmente, temos um dia de outono, com temperaturas amenas/frescas e alguma humidade. Infelizmente, têm havido vários cortes na rede de eletricidade na zona da Aroeira desde as 12:00, um problema que ainda está por resolver.


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2019 às 16:56)

Boa tarde
Mais chuva moderada durante a manhã. 
Algumas poças no terreno baixo, onde o solo estava mais calcado   ainda perduram.

WNW até 15 Lm/h
19,0°C
54%









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2019 às 17:05)

Boa Tarde,
Madrugada e manhã de chuva por Leiria, a estação do Aeródromo acumulou cerca de 18mm. A tarde tem sido soalheira com algum vento. 
Não ocorreu nenhum aguaceiro, pois, passou tudo ao lado.




Há pouco, esta célula chegou a ter um eco vermelho:





Estão cerca de 19/20ºC. Parece que finalmente, o verão terminou.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Out 2019 às 17:14)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Depois de uma noite, e manhã bem regada, agora algum sol com abertas, mas vento frescote Cerca de 19.8°c neste momento, com 50% de HR , e 14.2mm de acumulado no total do evento! O Verão já era, e quinta-feira em princípio volta a chover bem outra vez  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Out 2019 às 18:11)

25mm tão bom, que venha quinta


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (14 Out 2019 às 18:48)

Boa tarde, aqui a norte de Coruche foi um belo evento, acumulou 23.9mm, assim sim.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2019 às 19:24)

Aproveitei esta tarde, para ir fazer uma caminhada de 17 km, e durante o percurso, ainda apanhei com uns pingos, nada de mais, calor, e agora de regresso ás 18:45, cheguei a casa com as mãos geladas, que já nem as sentia.

Ambas as fotos foram tiradas ao mesmo tempo, apenas, com prespectivas diferentes.





Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros lá ao fundo.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2019 às 20:28)

Aqui ainda caiu qualquer coisa no pós frontal à tarde...Agora está uma noite outonal.
Pessoal qual é melhor sitio para ver os acumulados aqui perto ou nesta zona?


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2019 às 20:50)

jamestorm disse:


> Aqui ainda caiu qualquer coisa no pós frontal à tarde...Agora está uma noite outonal.
> Pessoal qual é melhor sitio para ver os acumulados aqui perto ou nesta zona?


Existem duas estações netatmo perto de Alenquer. No entanto, para teres acesso ás estações da rede netatmo, tens de criar conta.
Uma em Ribafria tem 17.3mm e outra que fica a Nordeste de Sobral de M. Agraço acumulou 20.3mm.
Da rede Wunderground tens esta com 16mm acumulados. Pode-se chegar à conclusão de que os acumulados nessa zona rondam os 15/20mm.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2019 às 21:16)

Mto Obrigado, a minha casa fica uns 5kms a norte de Ribafria. Essa estação é uma boa referencia.



joralentejano disse:


> Existem duas estações netatmo perto de Alenquer. No entanto, para teres acesso ás estações da rede netatmo, tens de criar conta.
> Uma em Ribafria tem 17.3mm e outra que fica a Nordeste de Sobral de M. Agraço acumulou 20.3mm.
> Da rede Wunderground tens esta com 16mm acumulados. Pode-se chegar à conclusão de que os acumulados nessa zona rondam os 15/20mm.


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2019 às 22:48)

Azambuja, altitude 11m.
12,5°
81%
Calma, não mexe uma folha, apesar de ser campo aberto plano.
Céu limpo, estrelado e luar.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2019 às 23:40)

Boas, bela molha esta madrugada e manhã por Coimbra! Depois de o cortejo da latada de ontem se ter passado sem cair nada do céu, por volta da uma e tal da manhã começou a chover torrencialmente, formaram-se logo imensas poças, e pelo menos às 3 quando adormeci ainda estava a chover. Hoje de manhã também chovia, e houve um período entre as 10 e tal e a uma em que choveu de novo com bastante intensidade. A tarde teve abertas e não me apercebi de ter chovido mais


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2019 às 23:53)

Temperatura a descer bastante..esta frio la fora. 8ºC!!


----------



## Tufao André (15 Out 2019 às 00:38)

Boa noite malta!

Grande evento de facto, 2 frentes frias que trouxeram mais precipitação que o previsto!! 
Por aqui na Amadora parece que não há nenhuma estação fidedigna a funcionar, mas baseado no que os meus vizinhos de Belas e Carnaxide relataram (e estando eu no meio deles... ), o acumulado total do evento esteve entre os 20 e os 25 mm  Já não via chover com tanta intensidade durante várias horas há bastante tempo... Não houve trovoada, no entanto o vento soprou com rajadas fortes à passagem das frentes!

A partir das 12h reinou o sol, alternando com nuvens, e não mais choveu. O vento enfraqueceu bastante e a temperatura desceu a pique, estando apenas *13ºC* actuais!


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2019 às 00:38)

Tive que olhar duas vezes para o Auriol, estão mesmo *9,7ºC* aqui. Vento nulo a fazer das suas... 

Supostamente a mínima será de 10ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2019 às 00:40)

Tufao André disse:


> Boa noite malta!
> 
> Grande evento de facto, 2 frentes frias que trouxeram mais precipitação que o previsto!!
> Por aqui na Amadora parece que não há nenhuma estação fidedigna a funcionar, mas baseado no que os meus vizinhos de Belas e Carnaxide relataram (e estando eu no meio deles... ), o acumulado total do evento esteve entre os 20 e os 25 mm  Já não via chover com tanta intensidade durante várias horas há bastante tempo... Não houve trovoada, no entanto o vento soprou com rajadas fortes à passagem das frentes!
> ...


Pena a estação da Amadora do IPMA ter mesmo ido à vida. Das poucas coisas boas que tinha eram os acumulados, apesar da má localização em ambiente urbano. Não sei qual foi a lógica do IPMA aquando a sua colocação no meio de prédios, quando tem um descampado enorme chamado Academia Militar mesmo ao lado... que era capaz de ter valores de temperatura e de vento muito localizados, devido à proximidade à ribeira de Carenque e ser um local tipicamente ventoso (Venteira).


----------



## Tufao André (15 Out 2019 às 00:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pena a estação da Amadora do IPMA ter mesmo ido à vida. Das poucas coisas boas que tinha eram os acumulados, apesar da má localização em ambiente urbano. Não sei qual foi a lógica do IPMA aquando a sua colocação no meio de prédios, quando tem um descampado enorme chamado Academia Militar mesmo ao lado... que era capaz de ter valores de temperatura e de vento muito localizados, devido à proximidade à ribeira de Carenque e ser um local tipicamente ventoso (Venteira).



Concordo totalmente contigo vizinho!! Também ainda estou para perceber essa localização na altura... 
Um óptimo sítio aqui junto à minha freguesia para colocar uma estação é no descampado do metro da Amadora Este, um local excelente pra se ter registo das inversões térmicas no inverno (que por norma são boas, valores interessantes com certeza...) e do vento, já que não tem proteção nenhuma de prédios!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2019 às 10:16)

Boas,
Boa mínima por cá, cerca de 10,5 graus.

Dado que passei pelo vale do Pisão relativamente cedo, eram 8 horas, apanhei grizo valente no treino.
O conta kms tem bastante fiabilidade portanto o valor é mesmo correcto.
Uns frios 5,5 graus o congelador do concelho trabalhou bem.




Contexto nacional pela mesma hora.
Excelente valor mesmo.


exxon and mobil gas stations near me

Passei pela barragem e infelizmente a cota de água vai descendo a olhos vistos, está já nos 3 mts.

Zona norte da barragem



Ribeira da mula...




image uploader


----------



## RStorm (15 Out 2019 às 14:02)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, não choveu mais desde o meu último post e o céu apresentou-se com boas abertas de sol durante toda a tarde. A máxima não superou os 20ºC, situação que já não acontecia desde 18 de Maio.

Hoje o dia começou com uma bela inversão térmica, mínima de *11,3ºC  *
Agora a tarde segue amena com sol, nuvens altas e alguns cumulus dispersos. Pequena brisa de SW. 

Ontem:* 13,7ºC / 19,5ºC / 16,2 mm *
T. Atual: *20,4ºC *
HR: 49% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2019 às 15:03)

Boa tarde,
Por cá a manhã de hoje começou muito fresca, e mas depois assim que veio o sol, logo aqueceu um pouco, a tarde segue com céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Out 2019 às 18:24)

Boas! Dia fresco hoje, o dia começou nublado, mas entretanto limpou


----------



## João Pedro (15 Out 2019 às 22:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Passei pela barragem e infelizmente a cota de água vai descendo a olhos vistos, está já nos 3 mts.
> 
> Zona norte da barragem
> 
> ...


Simplesmente desoladora a primeira foto... custa a crer que se trata da serra de Sintra 
Tanta água terá de cair...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2019 às 22:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Simplesmente desoladora a primeira foto... custa a crer que se trata da serra de Sintra
> Tanta água terá de cair...



Sim João isto está péssimo,o nivel de água da barragem continua em queda livre já nos 23%.
In loco faz mais confusão, é um vazio incrível, basicamente não estamos habituados.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Out 2019 às 23:48)

Boa noite, 
Finalmente, dias e noites de outono! Frescas e com alguma humidade. Já estávamos fartos de dias de verão... 
Para além disso, tivemos o evento dos dias 13 e 14, que rendeu quase 24 mm, muito acima do previsto. 

Infelizmente, não tem chovido nos últimos tempos nos sítios mais afetados pela seca, e precisamos desesperadamente de uma abertura no anticiclone, que permita que o Sul receba muito mais precipitação.  

Dados dos últimos dias: 

*Anteontem*

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 23,3°C
Mín: 16,2°C
Prec: 11,2 mm 
Rajada máxima: 35 km/h 

Corroios
Máx: 24,1°C
Mín: 17,5°C

*Ontem
*
Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 19,8°C
Mín: 12,1°C
Prec: 12,7 mm 
Rajada máxima: 42 km/h 

Corroios
Máx: 20,5°C
Mín: 11,3°C

*Hoje 
*
Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 20,4°C
Mín: 10,7°C 

Corroios
Máx: 21,6°C
Mín: 9,6°C

Agora estão 13,2°C e céu limpo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Out 2019 às 01:15)

Mínima de *8,5ºC*! 
No ano passado só tive mínima igual a 28 de Outubro. 

10,3ºC atuais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2019 às 09:24)

Bom dia.

Saí de casa pelas 7h40 e até esse momento a mínima tinha sido de 10,4ºC.

Ontem baixou esmo dos 10ºC, sendo que a mínima foi de *9,9ºC*.

Por Alvalade, o cenário é este. Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos, sobretudo da última, fotografias tiradas com o telemóvel que não é topo de gama 

Vista para Oeste.




20191016_084250-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Vista para Norte. Visível nebulosidade baixa com a Serra de Vialonga (se não me engano) por trás.




20191016_084301-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Sanxito (16 Out 2019 às 10:32)

Bom dia. 
Com a estação agora no topo do prédio, a cerca de 40 metros do solo, as temperaturas mínimas são muito mais elevadas. Esta noite 13.5°c
Em relação á precipitação deixada pelas 2 frentes, 6.6 mm até á meia noite e 13.4 mm após. 20 mm no total. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2019 às 13:11)

Bom dia,
Hoje foi mais uma manhã bem fresca, e ainda se chegou a formar nevoeiro, que logo se dissipou, a tarde continua com céu parcialmente nublado.

mínima: 9.1ºC
actual: 22.6ºC


----------



## RStorm (16 Out 2019 às 13:49)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue ameno e com céu parcialmente nublado. O vento encontra-se nulo.
A madrugada voltou a fresquinha, mas não tanto como ontem. Mínima de *12,5ºC*. 

Ontem: *11,3ºC / 20,4ºC *
T. Atual: *20,3ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2019 às 14:46)

Boa tarde a todos. Está a ficar bem escuro aqui...


----------



## srr (16 Out 2019 às 15:32)

ABT,

Aqui tambem, não esperava, mas tambem nao deve significar chuva, 

Pelo tipo de nuvens, é só para não haver produção energia solar, e gastar mais carvão na central do Pego.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2019 às 15:38)

srr disse:


> ABT,
> 
> Aqui tambem, não esperava, mas tambem nao deve significar chuva,
> 
> Pelo tipo de nuvens, é só para não haver produção energia solar, e gastar mais carvão na central do Pego.


Eu não sei se chega cá mas a imagem de satélite está bonita... 
Hoje de manhã no resumo do IPMA tinham chuva até Santarém...


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2019 às 15:58)

Boa tarde 
20,2°C
61%
WSW até 20 Km/h
Primeira foto é de ontem, as outras de hoje à mesma hora. Céus de transição. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2019 às 17:00)

Esta tarde segue com o céu a ficar já bem escuro, e está a prometer como se costuma dizer.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2019 às 17:02)

Vai chuviscando por Alvalade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Out 2019 às 17:08)

Chuvisco por Sesimbra também


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Out 2019 às 18:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Está a ficar bem escuro aqui...



AS previsões apontam para chuva e possibilidade de trovoada a partir do inicio da madrugada de quinta feira venha ela!


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2019 às 18:47)

Uma nesga final de sol, e vistas presentes WNW e ENE.

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2019 às 19:08)

está a chuviscar aqui!  por esta não esperava, só esperava por chuva já de madrugada


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Out 2019 às 19:29)

Volta a chover por Sesimbra, mas desta vez de forma moderada já a alguns minutos, por esta não esperava 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Out 2019 às 19:55)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui tudo calmo, para já, mas houve um aguaceiro inesperado por volta das 18:20 que acumulou 0,5 mm . Nota-se o tempo abafado e até está relativamente quente se compararmos com os últimos dias, por esta hora. Apesar de ser quase noite, já se nota um manto de nuvens mais compacto a noroeste, e a temperatura segue nos 17,9°C. 

Por aqui a frente irá provavelmente render entre 5 a 10 mm:





No entanto, quem é que não gostaria de ter este tipo de acumulados diários? Infelizmente, nem no Minho temos isto... 
https://www.meteogalicia.gal/observacion/efemerides/extremos.action?request_locale=gl


----------



## Candy (16 Out 2019 às 20:59)

Boas,

De passagem só para dizer que estou com uma vontade louca de acender lareira, ligar aquecedores... Tudo! Com base nisto pensem como estamos por Peniche 

De realçar que cheguei a casa, vinda da praia dos supertubos, como uma pedra de gelo. Quase não me endireitava com o frio. 
Devo dizer que não está nada agradável para o campeonato de surf.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (16 Out 2019 às 21:28)

Frio por aqui é coisa que ainda não está. Em casa ainda ando de manga curta. 

Por Almada caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 17:30.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2019 às 21:39)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> De passagem só para dizer que estou com uma vontade louca de acender lareira, ligar aquecedores... Tudo! Com base nisto pensem como estamos por Peniche
> 
> ...



E eu pensava que era o único que senti frio praticamente todo o dia, o vento fraco, também ajudava nisso, hoje foi a 1ª vez que saí de casa depois do almoço com um casaco de algodão vestido, e mesmo assim se levasse um mais forte, não se perdia nada.
Está na altura de fazer as limpezas anuais á lareira.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2019 às 21:48)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Por aqui tudo calmo, para já, mas houve um aguaceiro inesperado por volta das 18:20 que acumulou 0,5 mm . Nota-se o tempo abafado e até está relativamente quente se compararmos com os últimos dias, por esta hora. Apesar de ser quase noite, já se nota um manto de nuvens mais compacto a noroeste, e a temperatura segue nos 17,9°C.
> 
> Por aqui a frente irá provavelmente render entre 5 a 10 mm:
> ...


Este é um evento claramente benéfico para a zona do NO da península.
Atenção que as estações com maior precipitação, apesar de estarem localizadas a menos de 900 metros de altitude, são estações de montanha\pré-montanha ainda assim, e montanhas muito próximas do mar. Daí que os seus valores sejam muito altos.
Se já temos estações próximas dos 50 mm em zonas baixas do nosso litoral norte, imaginem se tivéssemos estações de média montanha próximas do mar em pleno Minho?
Está a chover muito cá por cima. Eu, a 290 metros de altitude e a 30 km do mar já levo 38,9 mm. Mas no Minho já levam bem mais do que por cá. Então na Galiza nem se fala...

Que chova bem pelo centro\sul e interior!


----------



## N_Fig (16 Out 2019 às 22:12)

Há pouco chuviscou pela Figueira


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2019 às 22:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Este é um evento claramente benéfico para a zona do NO da península.
> Atenção que as estações com maior precipitação, apesar de estarem localizadas a menos de 900 metros de altitude, são estações de montanha\pré-montanha ainda assim, e montanhas muito próximas do mar. Daí que os seus valores sejam muito altos.
> Se já temos estações próximas dos 50 mm em zonas baixas do nosso litoral norte, imaginem se tivéssemos estações de média montanha próximas do mar em pleno Minho?
> Está a chover muito cá por cima. Eu, a 290 metros de altitude e a 30 km do mar já levo 38,9 mm. Mas no Minho já levam bem mais do que por cá. Então na Galiza nem se fala...
> ...



Pois, ela que venha descendo, pois muita falta faz, eu com esses acumulado, acho que vou me mudar aí para a zona norte, o pior é que não consigo levar as plantações atrás.
Essa chuva neste momento vale mais do o "euromilhões".


----------



## TekClub (16 Out 2019 às 22:57)

Por aqui também já caíram os primeiro pingos da noite...


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2019 às 01:06)

aqui muito abafado mesmo, grande contraste com as noites anteriores mais frias. Já caíram uns pingos...
Olhando o radar, é impressão minha ou a frente vem fraquinha? Deve vir mais depois...


----------



## N_Fig (17 Out 2019 às 02:03)

Chove bem agora na Figueira


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2019 às 05:12)

Até agora ainda só caíu um chuvisco muito fraco na Póvoa (zona alta), cerca das 4h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Out 2019 às 08:17)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui a frente veio muito fraquinha, ou seja, o evento está a ser abaixo do modelado. 
O acumulado total é de 2,3 mm, sendo 2 mm da frente e os outros 0,3 mm da morrinha que tem estado a cair.


----------



## srr (17 Out 2019 às 08:18)

ABT;

Uns espressivos 22 mm, muito bom.
Venha mais.....mas parece que é chuva de pouca dura....


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2019 às 08:24)

Boas

1,5 mm
Chuvisco e nevoeiro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2019 às 08:26)

Bom dia.

Parece que a montanha (que por si só já era pequena), pariu um rato. Não choveu quase nada comparando com o inicialmente previsto. Vamos ver se ainda cai qualquer coisa durante a manhã.

Por Alvalade não chove, e nuvens baixas.




20191017_081709-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2019 às 09:03)

aqui em Alenquer praticamente só uns pingos, agora já parou de chover. Grande fiasco desta vez...modelos erraram bastante.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2019 às 09:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Parece que a montanha (que por si só já era pequena), pariu um rato. Não choveu quase nada comparando com o inicialmente previsto. Vamos ver se ainda cai qualquer coisa durante a manhã.
> 
> ...



Por acaso, ontem à noite, vi a previsão do Arome no que toca à precipitação, o qual previa que as precipitações fortes ficassem todas a norte de Lisboa,. Basta ver os 16,3 mm entre as 4h e as 5h em Tomar. 
Pode ser que o resto do dia traga alguma surpresa, pois há movimentação no mar ao largo das costas estremenhas


----------



## srr (17 Out 2019 às 09:13)

Já percebi o vosso desalento,

Grande contraste, rebobinei a imagem de radar,

e de facto nota se um eco, mais intenso numam pequena faixa, sobre o Rio Tejo, sempre no sentido O-E,

Dai eu registar uns expressivos 23mm e os colegas todos menos de 5 mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2019 às 09:18)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por acaso, ontem à noite, vi a previsão do Arome no que toca à precipitação, o qual previa que as precipitações fortes ficassem todas a norte de Lisboa,. Basta ver os 16,3 mm entre as 4h e as 5h em Tomar.
> Pode ser que o resto do dia traga alguma surpresa, pois há movimentação no mar ao largo das costas estremenhas



Não estou a dizer que Loures seria onde ia chover mais. Estou a dizer que com o que estava previsto ontem (cerca de 3-4mm durante a noite), ficou longe disso, as estações mais próximas registaram apenas 0,5mm.

Na run das 12h do Arome, de facto, nem aparece chuva durante a noite, mas quando saiu essa run já eu estava a dormir


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2019 às 09:34)

Bom dia,
Por cá, ainda caiu uns pingos por volta das 23:30, mas nem molhou o chão, depois os aguaceiros fracos a moderados só vieram depois das 3 até ás 6 da manhã, foram cerca de uns 15 mm, identico ao inicio desta semana, já não foi nada mau.
Agora a manhã segue com algum nevoeiro, devido á elevada humidade.


----------



## Geopower (17 Out 2019 às 09:47)

A reportar desde Lisboa. Céu encoberto.  Chuva fraca. Vento fraco.

Panorâmica a partir do estuário do Tejo para oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2019 às 09:57)

Agora volta a cair uns aguaceiros fracos de novo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2019 às 10:00)

Bom dia a todos! Esta noite choveu bem, agora está a cair moderada e persistente.... era mesmo disto que precisava!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2019 às 10:09)

Este é o cenário por cá... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (17 Out 2019 às 10:11)

Bom dia, por aqui ainda apenas 0.5mm, muito mau.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2019 às 10:19)

parece que nessa zona, Tomar e Fátima choveu bem..
Aqui quase nada. só uns pingos. Modelos chegaram a prever uns 25mm...muito mau 



luismeteo3 disse:


> Este é o cenário por cá...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2019 às 10:27)

Sim, choveu bem de noite e continua a chover, agora mais forte e persistente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2019 às 10:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, choveu bem de noite e continua a chover, agora mais forte e persistente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui não chove tanto como para esses lados, mas não me posso queixar, sigo neste momento com aguaceiros fracos mas persistentes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2019 às 10:54)

Aqui parou agora de chover e o sol espreita um pouco...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2019 às 11:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui parou agora de chover e o sol espreita um pouco...



A chuva também já parou aqui, mas com o ceú tão escuro, acho que o sol não deve de aparecer tão depressa.
Já existe pelo menos o registo de uma ocorencia no concelho, por inundação, só podia ter sido devido ás sarjetas que continuam por limpar.


----------



## srr (17 Out 2019 às 11:05)

UAU .

25 MM , tendo em conta a seca - psicologicamente é equivalente a um diluvio.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2019 às 11:17)

Por essa caleira dá para ver que choveu e bem!! 
Aqui nublado, não choveu mais. 20ºC



luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, choveu bem de noite e continua a chover, agora mais forte e persistente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2019 às 11:56)

Boas,
O anticiclone ganhou a batalha, a frente desorganizou-se toda e em grande parte do Centro, não choveu aquilo que estava previsto, mas o que interessa é que sempre choveu algo...
*13.2mm* no Aeródromo de Leria. Neste momento,não chove e de vez em quando, o sol espreita. Estão cerca de 19/20ºC.


----------



## RStorm (17 Out 2019 às 12:00)

Bom dia

Dia típico de outono  Tempo abafado, céu encoberto e alguns aguaceiros fracos.
Porém a chuva está a ser bem abaixo do previsto, o acumulado ainda segue nos *1,2 mm*, mas veremos como corre o resto do dia...  
Ontem, para minha surpresa, caiu alguma morrinha no final da tarde, mas sem acumulação. 

Extremos de ontem: *12,5ºC / 21,2ºC *
Mínima de hoje: *17,4ºC *
T. Atual: *20,8ºC *
HR: 92% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2019 às 12:01)

por aqui agora cai uns chuviscos intensos, também esperava mais


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2019 às 14:01)

Está a ficar muito escuro outra vez...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Out 2019 às 15:45)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Pois, se nos dias 13/14 foi acima do modelado, hoje nem tanto, contudo isto chama.se meteorologia, e mal de nós quando um dia deixar de ser assim  Contudo não deixa de ser frustrante , mas o mais importante é ter chovido alguma coisa, e que o padrão não mude, apesar do AA ir ameaçando voltar um dia ou outro, os modelos mostram-nos sinais de muita instabilidade até ao final do mês, vamos ver 
Neste momento por Azeitão a tarde segue abafada, com algum vento predominante de SSW , e 21.7ºc! O acumulado foi de 2.7mm


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Out 2019 às 15:55)

Boa tarde por aqui não me posso queixar choveu muito durante a madrugada de hoje, a manhã foi marcada  por  alguma chuva moderada, de tarde ainda não choveu.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2019 às 16:04)

Boa tarde 

21,3°C
83%
SW < 15 Km/h
Chuvisco intermitente, não forma poças, molha  apenas e seca logo a seguir quando pára ou  enfraquece.
A cobertura de nimbostratus tem algumas abertas pequenas ocasionais.
Massa de ar tropical. 














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (17 Out 2019 às 16:36)

E não é que esta quase nos 30mm. Bela chuvinha.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2019 às 16:39)

treta de dia aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2019 às 16:41)

E mais uns bons aguaceiros moderados acabaram de cair há pouco tempo.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2019 às 16:42)

Boa tarde!
Tal como já citaram, não choveu tanto quanto se estava à espera. Mas também não estava à espera que chovesse durante a tarde. Nestas últimas 2 horas já caíram uns dois aguaceiros mais fortes por Benfica.
Reparem no efeito orográfico da serra da Arrábida:





A estações de Setúbal deverão acabar o dia com um bom acumulado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Out 2019 às 17:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> A estações de Setúbal deverão acabar o dia com um bom acumulado.



Nem mais Tiago, típico destas frentes que chegam bastante partidas , e prevalece a orografia! Se em Azeitão por ex: não chove desde a manhã, em Setúbal tem chovido bastante bem esta tarde  Esta estação já superou o acumulado para o dobro previsto  https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISETUBAL4


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Out 2019 às 17:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Nem mais Tiago, típico destas frentes que chegam bastante partidas , e prevalece a orografia! Se em Azeitão por ex: não chove desde a manhã, em Setúbal tem chovido bastante bem esta tarde  Esta estação já superou o acumulado para o dobro previsto  https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISETUBAL4



No entanto a orografia que costuma elevar os acumulados aqui na zona alta de Sesimbra não está a funcionar esta tarde. Pela manhã ainda choveu cerca de 4 mm, superior novamente aos acumulados da margem sul e grande Lisboa. Mas pela tarde, e apesar de o radar indicar efeitos da orografia da Arrábida, parece que Setúbal tem sido o beneficiado, quando pelo contrário costuma ficar prejudicado por se situar na vertente oposta ao sentido do fluxo atmosférico. Mas aqui, que costuma sair beneficiado, apenas temos nevoeiro, ou nuvens baixas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Out 2019 às 17:59)

Jorge_scp disse:


> No entanto a orografia que costuma elevar os acumulados aqui na zona alta de Sesimbra não está a funcionar esta tarde. Pela manhã ainda choveu cerca de 4 mm, superior novamente aos acumulados da margem sul e grande Lisboa. Mas pela tarde, e apesar de o radar indicar efeitos da orografia da Arrábida, parece que Setúbal tem sido o beneficiado, quando pelo contrário costuma ficar prejudicado por se situar na vertente oposta ao sentido do fluxo atmosférico. Mas aqui, que costuma sair beneficiado, apenas temos nevoeiro, ou nuvens baixas.



Na própria Arrábida não tem chuvido muito, pelo menos até as 15h , dado que fui almoçar ao portinho e estava apenas nuvens baixas na serra! Aqui pela Corredoura o nevoeiro do costume , que chega a persistir dias seguidos


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2019 às 18:16)

Aqui aguaceiro moderado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Out 2019 às 19:19)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui o acumulado de hoje foi um completo fiasco. Apenas acumularam 3 mm dos 5 a 10 previstos. Dos 3,1 mm, 2 mm foram os da frente já em dissipação, e 1,1 mm relacionado com uma morrinha constante durante a manhã.  

Já ontem o dia foi mais surpreendente. Caiu um aguaceiro completamente inesperado durante a tarde, que rendeu 0,5 mm. A noite a seguir foi bastante húmida, mas bastante quente comparando com as anteriores. Os dados de ontem são os seguintes: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,4°C
Mín: 11,7°C
Prec: 0,5 mm 

*Corroios*
Máx: 22,6°C
Mín: 10,8°C

Agora ainda estão 19,9°C e céu muito nublado. Há 30 minutos que a temperatura estava constante nos 20,0°C.


----------



## belem (17 Out 2019 às 21:16)

Está a chover em Carcavelos já há algum tempo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2019 às 21:24)

Chove bem agora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2019 às 21:29)

Aqui vai caíndo uns aguaceiros fracos, e a noite segue ao som dos grilos.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2019 às 21:30)

Chove bem por Leiria!


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Out 2019 às 21:33)

Boa noite vai chovendo moderado e pontualmente forte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2019 às 21:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Chove bem por Leiria!


Deve ser como aqui...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2019 às 21:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Deve ser como aqui...


Passou um eco amarelo a Sul de Leiria, portanto deverá ter chovido mais por aí. Foi breve, agora a chuva já é mais fraca. 
A linha de precipitação mais intensa é muito fininha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2019 às 21:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Passou um eco amarelo a Sul de Leiria, portanto deverá ter chovido mais por aí. Foi breve, agora a chuva já é mais fraca.
> A linha de precipitação mais intensa é muito fininha.


Sim esse eco amarelo passou mesmo aqui por cima...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2019 às 21:40)

Chove bastante por Carnaxide. Nevoeiro a cerrar também.
Tempo muito húmido.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Out 2019 às 21:41)

Chuvisco persistente por Azeitão à cerca de meia-hora, ótima precipitação para os solos 95% de HR 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2019 às 21:52)

Mais chuva forte...


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2019 às 22:23)

Chuva fraca persistente desde as 20h30. Frente fria a passar.

Acumulado em *11,2 mm, *not bad.

Mínima: *17,6ºC*
Máxima: *19,9ºC*


----------



## remember (17 Out 2019 às 22:28)

Boas,

Não posso dizer o mesmo, o evento passado nem passou dos 11 mm e hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho, só chuva fraca que mal acumulava, e só agora acumula com alguma vontade... Dia muito abafado.

3.1 mm acumulados até agora

Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2019 às 22:30)

vai chovendo por aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2019 às 22:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acumulado em *11,2 mm, *not bad.


Valor inflacionado, não? Nem em Sintra se registam tais valores. 
_____
Nevoeiro super cerrado por cá. Ar saturadíssimo.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2019 às 22:46)

Boas

Nao contava com 2,5 mm entre as 20h e 22h.
4,5 m no total


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2019 às 22:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Valor inflacionado, não? Nem em Sintra se registam tais valores.
> _____
> Nevoeiro super cerrado por cá. Ar saturadíssimo.



Há uma estação netatmo em Rio de Mouro com 12 mm. 
Galamares costuma ser das estações com mais acumulado, foi aos 8 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2019 às 22:56)

Aqui está chuva miudinha, daquela que ensopa e nevoeiro cerrado...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2019 às 23:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Há uma estação netatmo em Rio de Mouro com 12 mm.
> Galamares costuma ser das estações com mais acumulado, foi aos 8 mm.


Parece-me demasiado para o local em questão. Todas as estações da Grande Lisboa abaixo dos 6 mm acumulados (exceptuando Galamares) e depois temos uma com mais de 12?
Já não é a primeira vez que desconfio dos valores desta estação. 
Essa estação de Rio de Mouro também é duvidosa. Não percebo como é que acumulou, supostamente, mais de 6 mm durante a madrugada. Sendo que também não acumulou nada nos últimos dias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2019 às 23:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Há uma estação netatmo em Rio de Mouro com 12 mm.
> Galamares costuma ser das estações com mais acumulado, foi aos 8 mm.





Tiagolco disse:


> Parece-me demasiado para o local em questão. Todas as estações da Grande Lisboa abaixo dos 6 mm acumulados (exceptuando Galamares) e depois temos uma com mais de 12?
> Já não é a primeira vez que desconfio dos valores desta estação.
> Essa estação de Rio de Mouro também é duvidosa. Não percebo como é que acumulou, supostamente, mais de 6 mm durante a madrugada. Sendo que também não acumulou nada nos últimos dias.


É a estação que costumo acompanhar, nos últimos dias de facto não funcionou, se calhar foi desentupida ou algo parecido. 

Belas tem* 4,7 mm. *


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2019 às 23:35)

Sim concordo 12 mm é excessivo, talvez esteja com algum problema.
Galamares conforme expliquei recentemente sofre do efeito do micro-clima da serra apesar de estar a baixa altitude.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Out 2019 às 23:41)

Esta noite parece que voltou a chover. Não estava nada à espera!  
O acumulado segue nos 4,6 mm, mas podia ser mais. O grosso da chuva está a passar ligeiramente a norte daqui. 
Se estivesse a reportar da Quinta da Queimada, provavelmente já teria 6 mm neste momento.  

E pronto, parece que acabou a chuva por hoje... O acumulado mensal segue nos 28,5 mm e o anual nos 286,4 mm.


----------



## remember (17 Out 2019 às 23:42)

Registos do dia de hoje... Sempre é melhor que nada, mas, mais um fiasco comparado com o que foi modelado.













Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2019 às 00:45)

ainda chuvisca


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Out 2019 às 09:53)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Ontem *3.9mm*, hoje *0.6mm*, e amanhã teremos mais uma rega em perspectiva ,  Noroeste , e Litoral Norte os suspeito do costume ,  mas aparentemente também o Sul será brindado  Venha ela  Neste momento *18.3ºc* em Azeitão, *73%* de* HR* , e já se vê bem nos campos os efeitos destas chuvas, com o verde a começar a aparecer


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2019 às 10:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Ontem *3.9mm*, hoje *0.6mm*, e amanhã teremos mais uma rega em perspectiva ,  Noroeste , e Litoral Norte os suspeito do costume ,  mas aparentemente também o Sul será brindado  Venha ela  Neste momento *18.3ºc* em Azeitão, *73%* de* HR* , e já se vê bem nos campos os efeitos destas chuvas, com o verde a começar a aparecer



Bom dia,

Durante a noite e madrugada ainda cairam uns bons agauceiros fracos, mas que duraram umas boas horas e deixou tudo bem ensopado, de facto os terrenos mais baixos, vistos ao longe, já parecem uns relvados, e partir de agora é sempre crescer mais.
Esta manhã segue com céu nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2019 às 11:57)

Hoje no treino passei junto à barragem.
Ponto de situação, está com 2,7 metros no paredão equivale a uns 20% de água. Água até está com péssimo aspecto bem esverdeada.
De resto muita humidade e temperatura a variar entre os 14 graus (cota 360m vertente norte) 16 graus(cota 130m vertente sul) 



online image hosting free


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2019 às 12:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje no treino passei junto à barragem.
> Ponto de situação, está com 2,7 metros no paredão equivale a uns 20% de água. Água até está com péssimo aspecto bem esverdeada.
> De resto muita humidade e temperatura a variar entre os 14 graus (cota 360m vertente norte) 16 graus(cota 130m vertente sul)
> 
> ...



Pois, está mesmo com mau aspecto, a água está eutrofizada por falta de oxigénio, esperemos que este inverno consigas publicar uma foto dela já completamente cheia, assim como tantas outras barragens, seria muito bom sinal.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Out 2019 às 12:43)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Durante a noite e madrugada ainda cairam uns bons agauceiros fracos, mas que duraram umas boas horas e deixou tudo bem ensopado, de facto os terrenos mais baixos, vistos ao longe, já parecem uns relvados, e partir de agora é sempre crescer mais.
> Esta manhã segue com céu nublado.



Verdade Pedro, finalmente a natureza começa a dar sinais de vida  Chuva preciosa para as terras ficarem já mais em condições de receber chuvas fortes e começar a existir também aproveitamento para os cursos de água , dado que é emergente que cada pingo seja aproveitado nesse sentido a partir de agora! 



jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje no treino passei junto à barragem.
> Ponto de situação, está com 2,7 metros no paredão equivale a uns 20% de água. Água até está com péssimo aspecto bem esverdeada.
> De resto muita humidade e temperatura a variar entre os 14 graus (cota 360m vertente norte) 16 graus(cota 130m vertente sul)
> 
> ...



Desce a olhos vistos  Sabes se estaremos a falar de algum mínimo histórico da barragem João?!


----------



## jamestorm (18 Out 2019 às 12:51)

por aqui sol entre nuvens, 19ºC e os campos de repente ficaram todos verdes! Na chuvada de Setembro ja algumas zonas tinham respondido bem, mas agora é generalizado e a erva vem com força!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2019 às 12:54)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Desce a olhos vistos  Sabes se estaremos a falar de algum mínimo histórico da barragem João?!



Boas Ricardo, posso tentar averiguar pois conheço algumas pessoas que trabalham nas águas de Cascais, que é quem gere a barragem.


----------



## RStorm (18 Out 2019 às 13:03)

Boa Tarde

Tanto ontem como hoje, o acumulado diário foi de *1,5 mm*. 
Para ontem foi uma desilusão tendo em conta o que estava previsto, mas para hoje até foi uma surpresa  A morrinha (muito ténue) instalou-se no final do dia e prolongou-se até ao inicio da madrugada, com direito a um aguaceiro moderado pelo meio  

Neste momento sigo com céu nublado e vento nulo. É possível também avistar bandos enormes de gaivotas sob os campos em busca da formiga de asa. 
Venha a frente de amanhã  

Ontem: *17,4ºC* */ 22,9ºC / 1,5 mm *
Mínima de hoje: *16,1ºC *
T. Atual: *19,9ºC *
HR: 59% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2019 às 13:33)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Tanto ontem como hoje, o acumulado diário foi de *1,5 mm*.
> Para ontem foi uma desilusão tendo em conta o que estava previsto, mas para hoje até foi uma surpresa  A morrinha (muito ténue) instalou-se no final do dia e prolongou-se até ao inicio da madrugada, com direito a um aguaceiro moderado pelo meio
> ...



Desde que caiu aquela chuva no inicio desta semana, que apreceram logo centenas de formingas de asas por todo lado, por aí as gaivotas já nãp passam fome, e as formigas nornal andam muito atarefadas a levarem sementes, e nas "obras" do formigueiro.


----------



## RStorm (18 Out 2019 às 14:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Desde que caiu aquela chuva no inicio desta semana, que apreceram logo centenas de formingas de asas por todo lado, por aí as gaivotas já nãp passam fome, e as formigas nornal andam muito atarefadas a levarem sementes, e nas "obras" do formigueiro.


É verdade, as gaivotas vão ficar de barriga cheia tal é a invasão de formigas de asa, que até no meio da cidade há dezenas  Hoje de manhã andei aqui pelos campos rurais da zona e por acaso também reparei que havia grande atividade nas outras formigas, principalmente junto aos formigueiros. A atividade das aranhas também era notória. Mosquitos então, nem se fala


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Out 2019 às 15:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ricardo, posso tentar averiguar pois conheço algumas pessoas que trabalham nas águas de Cascais, que é quem gere a barragem.



Se é possível , seria interessante sabermos  Obrigado


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2019 às 15:39)

Boa tarde 

18,9°C
62%

WSW < 18 Km/h
Estratocumulus e Cumulus humilis ou mediocris. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (18 Out 2019 às 17:39)

Boas! Dia de nuvens e de sol, à tarde o céu tem vindo a limpar em grande parte, e ao sol até está algum calor


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2019 às 20:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Se é possível , seria interessante sabermos  Obrigado



Assim que souber digo alguma coisa, no fundo também tenho interesse em perceber a magnitude desta seca.Outra foto que tirei hoje.Continuarei a dar noticias da barragem, espero que seja da subida de cota!!


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Out 2019 às 22:24)

Foz do Arelho 

Nuvens simétricas.
(Foz do Arelho /16 horas...18 Out. 2019)
Bom fim de semana 

Foto de Luis Dias
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2019 às 01:33)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui, o dia de ontem foi de céu nublado o dia todo, com algumas abertas esporádicas. Foi um dia abafado, mas a temperatura desceu ao cair da noite, atingindo a mínima de 14,1°C por volta das 23:58.  

Dados de ontem:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,9°C
Mín: 14,1°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 21,4°C
Mín: 13,7°C 

Desde a meia-noite que a temperatura voltou a subir, ou seja, um sinal de que vem aí chuva. Esta segue agora nos 15,5°C.   A humidade relativa também está a subir gradualmente, e está agora em 95%.


----------



## Tonton (19 Out 2019 às 01:41)

Boa noite,

Aqui caiu há pouco um bom aguaceiro, escorre bem na rua.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2019 às 03:05)

cai uns borrifos


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2019 às 09:00)

A chuva aqui já está a começar a querer pegar... por enquanto é fraca e persistente.


----------



## Northern Lights (19 Out 2019 às 09:23)

17,5 °C. Por aqui não cai uma gota. Esperava mais, tendo em conta as previsões do IPMA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2019 às 09:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A chuva aqui já está a começar a querer pegar... por enquanto é fraca e persistente.


Afinal foi passageiro, mas continua escuro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2019 às 09:51)

Northern Lights disse:


> 17,5 °C. Por aqui não cai uma gota. Esperava mais, tendo em conta as previsões do IPMA.



Calma, o evento ainda nem praticamente começou! Tudo o que já for chovendo na zona centro ou sul neste momento são apenas bónus pré-frontais   A frente fria só deverá afectar Lisboa ao princípio da  tarde , e desta vez também chegará ao Sul 

------------------------------

Por Sesimbra(zona alta) já choveu alguma coisa, e está nevoeiro cerrado,aliás volta a chover neste momento , o dia promete


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2019 às 10:20)

Boas 
Vai chovendo na vila de Cascais.


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Out 2019 às 10:38)

Na Nazaré começou a chover! Bela célula que se aproxima 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Out 2019 às 11:00)

Bom dia chove forte por aqui


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2019 às 11:19)

Aqui já chove bem, moderada a forte e persistente 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2019 às 12:10)

Bom dia

O dia segue com céu nublado e aguaceiros de "chuvisco", mas até agora sem acumulação. As partes mais intensas têm passado ao lado...
O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado de SW.

A tarde promete ser bem animada, veremos como corre 

Ontem: *16,1ºC **/ **20,8ºC / 1,5 mm* 
Mínima de hoje: *14,6ºC *
T. Atual: *18,8ºC *
HR: 86% 
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## im_rubennnn (19 Out 2019 às 12:23)

Bom Dia,
Por Aqui Vai Caindo Aguaceiros por vezes de alguma intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2019 às 12:24)

O radar está valente, a chuva forte deve estar perto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2019 às 12:32)

Por aqui chuva fraca a moderada desde as 12:15. O acumulado segue nos 2 mm.   

É uma pena que a próxima superfície frontal deverá só ocorrer no final da semana que vem.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2019 às 12:49)

Bom dia 

Chuva intercalada com chuvisco. Já houve um período de moderada quase forte. Corre água que se veja.

18,7%
83%
SW fraco  < 15 Km/h
Nimbostratus pesados, muito escuro.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## im_rubennnn (19 Out 2019 às 12:50)

Passou uma célula bastante ativa aqui, choveu muito bem em 5minutos que foi o tempo que ela demorou a passar.


----------



## Serrano (19 Out 2019 às 12:50)

Manhã de aguaceiros no Barreiro, com o termómetro a marcar 19°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2019 às 12:50)

Que chuvada, acumulado a disparar para os 9 mm.
Esta célula rendeu rajada de 85 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2019 às 12:56)

Há instantes houve um período de chuva torrencial em Caneças. 
Muita água pelas estradas abaixo.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2019 às 13:01)

Boas!
Que chuvada por Carnaxide! Carros com os alarmes a tocar e tudo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2019 às 13:01)

Precipitação forte pela zona alta de Sesimbra, acumulado disparou para os 7.1mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2019 às 13:04)

Acumulado até agora: 4,8 mm. 
A chuva tem sido contínua há já quase 1 hora!  

E o evento apenas agora começou... Algo me diz que desta vez será acima do modelado.


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2019 às 13:05)

E volta a cair com muita intensidade em Caneças!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2019 às 13:08)

10 mm no Penedo(Sintra) e 12 mm em Galamares.
Tenho notado alguma recuperação na rede hidrográfica na vertente norte da serra, já na vertente sul é a miséria que se sabe.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Out 2019 às 13:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Precipitação forte pela zona alta de Sesimbra, acumulado disparou para os 7.1mm


Aqui ainda não chegou... Chove, mas nada de especial. Apenas 2.6mm, até agora.


----------



## Candy (19 Out 2019 às 13:10)

Boa tarde

Frente a passar agora em Peniche.
Chove forte.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2019 às 13:12)

Bela carga aqui por Alenquer ,  tem caído bem. Assim é que eu gosto !!  
Vamos ver como vão ser os acumulados, mas por agora acho que vai ser bom!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2019 às 13:15)

mr. phillip disse:


> Aqui ainda não chegou... Chove, mas nada de especial. Apenas 2.6mm, até agora.



Por Azeitão está assim  https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISETBAL22


----------



## Luis Martins (19 Out 2019 às 13:17)

Ja temos chuva forte na Quinta do Conde.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2019 às 13:18)

Acumulado até agora pela Charneca: 7,4 mm. Voltou agora a chover com mais intensidade, com um ritmo de 12 mm/h.


----------



## Candy (19 Out 2019 às 13:18)

E carrega bem em Peniche! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2019 às 13:20)

Zona alta de Sesimbra chega ao 12 mm  Com o que ainda vai cair, teremos acumulados bem acima do modelado em algumas zona dos distrito de Setúbal


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2019 às 13:22)

Chove bem *1,8 mm *acumulados até agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2019 às 13:23)

Já não deverá chover muito mais. A frente veio mais cedo e menos organizada que o previsto.
Céu a clarear e parou de chover.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2019 às 13:25)

Eco amarelo/laranja aqui pela zona, precipitação forte à cerca de meia-hora 

Azeitão nos *12.1mm, *
Sesimbra com *13.2mm, *
Vai chovendo agora com menos intensidade!


----------



## tucha (19 Out 2019 às 13:25)

Depois de uma hora a chover de forma algo intensa e de forma constante aqui por Lisboa, eis que agora parou, veio uma aberta, e já se vê bastante céu azul...
Vou para pero pinheiro para uma festa hoje ao ar livre, alguem que me sabe indicar (mais ou menos, claro), como vai estar o tempo por Sintra e arredores no final da tarde e noite??
Obrigadus 

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2019 às 13:26)

Boa tarde companheiros,

Minutos de precipitação intensa que renderam até agora *7,8mm* na Cova da Piedade. Rajada máxima fixada nos *52km/h*.
Vem mais qualquer coisa a caminho.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Out 2019 às 13:26)

Luis Martins disse:


> Ja temos chuva forte na Quinta do Conde.


Correto e afirmativo!
E eu que vou sair agora para Lisboa para ir trabalhar...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2019 às 13:29)

tucha disse:


> Depois de uma hora a chover de forma algo intensa e de forma constante aqui por Lisboa, eis que agora parou, veio uma aberta, e já se vê bastante céu azul...
> Vou para pero pinheiro para uma festa hoje ao ar livre, alguem que me sabe indicar (mais ou menos, claro), como vai estar o tempo por Sintra e arredores no final da tarde e noite??
> Obrigadus
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G935F através do Tapatalk


Vamos estar em regime pós frontal por essa altura. Ocasionalmente poderão cair aguaceiros acompanhados ou não por trovoada.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2019 às 13:32)

Céu já com boas abertas e a temperatura deu um tombo. Estamos no pós frontal.


----------



## dASk (19 Out 2019 às 13:39)

Bem mas que chuvada monumental aqui na Moita! Episódio de maior quantidade de precipitação desde que começaram as chuvas. Não me admirava muito de aparecerem algumas ocorrências por inundações rápidas no nosso distrito.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Out 2019 às 13:41)

Acalmou a chuva, para já... O acumulado já deu o salto para 10.8mm, veremos até onde vai..
Mas o principal já deve ter caído.


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2019 às 13:41)

Vai continuando a chover mas mais fraco e o céu está a clarear a oeste. Acumulado de *2,4 mm*. 

T. Atual: *18,1ºC* 
HR: 90% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2019 às 13:43)

Depois da passagem da pré-frontal, tenho um acumulado de 9,4 mm, acima do previsto para a zona.  

Só uma pergunta: onde anda a frente? Não a vejo no radar...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2019 às 13:44)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Depois da passagem da pré-frontal, tenho um acumulado de 9,4 mm, acima do previsto para a zona.
> 
> Só uma pergunta: onde anda a frente? Não a vejo no radar...


A frente está a passar agora. Daqui a pouco estamos nos pós-frontal.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2019 às 13:49)

Calhandriz (Alverca), nos montes, altitude 254m.
Choveu torrencialmente até há pouco.
Sem chuva agora, só chuvisco.
Tecto nos 300m, a subir.

18,4°C
84%










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2019 às 13:54)

As saudades que eu já tinha de ver chover assim  Chegado a Azeitão, incrível o que continua a chover, e a água nas estradas e campos  Assim esta bem, muito bom  Acumulado segue nos 16.7mm , e chove ainda com mais intensidade !


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2019 às 13:59)

Na Lezíria está uma aberta de sol.
Vento fraco variável  mas por ser encosta virada a SE. 
Movimento das nuvens a rodar para NW.
Recomeçou a chover moderado.















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2019 às 14:00)

Aqui está assim... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2019 às 14:12)

Rotação do vento já realizada. Mesmo aqui nesta encosta abrigada sentem-se as rajadas.
Abertas. Parou a chuva.
Ainda algum chuvisco batido a vento.
16,8°C
91%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Out 2019 às 14:14)

Que grande carga de água que caiu há pouco impressionante, durou cerca de 10 minutos
Velha mais chuva que faz muita falta.


----------



## tucha (19 Out 2019 às 14:16)

E depois de uma boa chuvada novamente aqui por Lisboa, voltou a parar agora e voltamos a ver azul...
Obrigado a quem me respondeu sobre Sintra, assim já sei como irei vestida...;-)

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2019 às 14:26)

Mais uma carga de água... a mais forte até agora.

Edit: Aumenta o vento...


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2019 às 14:34)

Sol a aparecer.
A frente já lá vai no Ribatejo. 
O vento aqui no Calhandriz não passa dos 25 Km/h.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2019 às 14:34)

Quando parecia querer abrandar, chove ainda com mais intensidade  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2019 às 14:42)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Quando parecia querer abrandar, chove ainda com mais intensidade
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Aqui ainda não parou...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2019 às 14:44)

Aqui já se vislumbra o sol @luismeteo3 , belíssima rega , deixa ver o que trás o regime (lotaria) pós-frontal 

Depósito  bem atestado 








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## efcm (19 Out 2019 às 14:49)

Infelizmente por Lisboa a chuva deu lhe forte mas passou rápido.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2019 às 14:50)

vim de Évora, quando virei de Montemor para lado Coruche começou a chover, cheguei à zona de Lavre chovia torrencial nem se via a estrada!  cheguei a Coruche fazia sol , aqui chuvisca agora, pelos vistos aqui foi a parte mais fraca...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2019 às 14:50)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Quando parecia querer abrandar, chove ainda com mais intensidade
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Efeito orográfico da Serra da Arrábida em funcionamento!  

Aqui em casa não chove desde as 14:00. No entanto, tenho um acumulado de 10,9 mm. Nada mau!  

O acumulado mensal está nos 39,9 mm. Este ano só houve 2 meses com uma média superior a este mês: janeiro e abril. Dá para ver a falta de chuva que temos tido.  
O anual segue nos 297,8 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2019 às 14:57)

Está a parar agora...


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2019 às 15:14)

Esta última célula foi a cereja no topo do bolo  Fui a Alcochete no momento em que ela se aproximava, quando se abateu um aguaceiro fortíssimo com rajadas fortes durante uns bons 10 minutos 
Chegado agora a casa, vejo que a célula também foi generosa por aqui, o acumulado disparou para os *5,1 mm* 

Neste momento o céu está nublado, mas vai abrir bem dentro de momentos. Já se nota o ar pós-frontal: aumento e rotação do vento para NW e temperatura em queda. Parece que vamos ter uma boa pausa na chuva, mas pode ser que ainda caía mais alguma coisa...

T. Atual: *17,8ºC*
HR: 75%
Vento: NW / 17,3 Km/h


----------



## undersnite (19 Out 2019 às 15:16)

11mm acumulados 
16.5°C


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2019 às 15:41)

A frente ao longe e o pós-frontal com cumulus desfeitos. 

Rajadas a aumentar.
16,2°C
75%
Vento médio de 15 a 30 Km/h.










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2019 às 15:44)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Efeito orográfico da Serra da Arrábida em funcionamento!
> 
> Aqui em casa não chove desde as 14:00. No entanto, tenho um acumulado de 10,9 mm. Nada mau!
> 
> ...


É verdade, hoje está a correr de forma muito favorável, a linha mais instável passou claramente a sul da serra o que fez que Azeitão tivesse um belíssimo acumulado em todas as estações da zona  Até mais que a zona alta de Sesimbra, o que é de todo invulgar! Agora já bem presente o ar pós-frontal, com a rotação do vento para NW , e aumento da sua intensidade! Contudo a temperatura subiu para os 18.2°c, mas o wind chill faz com que pareça que está mais fresco!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2019 às 16:29)

Já chegaram os aguaceiros pós-frontais. 
Vento amainou, fraco agora.
Primeiro fracos.
Moderado neste momento.
(Calhandriz, Alverca alt.250m).
15,9°C
84%











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2019 às 16:36)

Que saudades tinha deste fresquinho pós-frontal! 
Cai um aguaceiro moderado neste momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2019 às 16:38)

*12,3 mm *em Belas.

Mínima: *12,9ºC*
Máxima: *17,2ºC*


----------



## efcm (19 Out 2019 às 16:41)

Imagens de hoje às 13 horas em Trajouce ( Cascais) está zona sempre chove inunda.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2019 às 16:51)

Volta chuva moderada e persistente...


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2019 às 17:11)

Caiu um aguaceiro ainda há pouco por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2019 às 17:12)

Células em formação  no Ribatejo.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (19 Out 2019 às 18:03)

Tarde de aguaceiros pela Figueira, não muito fortes, agora não chove mas o céu mantém-se muito nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2019 às 18:07)

10,5 mm por cá.
Segundo o radar aguaceiros fortes em aproximação, lotaria portanto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2019 às 18:16)

Pós-frontal vigoroso no radar parece trazer animação  Vamos ver quem serão os felizardos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2019 às 18:23)

Carga de água agora!


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2019 às 18:23)

Células desconjuntadas.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2019 às 18:43)

Aqui em redor


----------



## remember (19 Out 2019 às 18:43)

Boas, lá por casa, nada mau!
Tinha que ser no meu dia hehe 












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2019 às 18:46)

Últimos raios de sol de um belo dia de Outono.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2019 às 18:55)

Por aqui predomina o vento moderado de NW e o céu pouco nublado. Caíram alguns pingos há bocado.
O radar está com bom aspeto, a ver quem vai ter sorte  

Extremos: *14,6ºC / 19,3ºC / 5,1 mm 
*
T. Atual: *17,1ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2019 às 18:55)

remember disse:


> Boas, lá por casa, nada mau!
> Tinha que ser no meu dia hehe
> 
> 
> ...


Parabéns amigo 
Feliz aniversário 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2019 às 19:00)

remember disse:


> Boas, lá por casa, nada mau!
> Tinha que ser no meu dia hehe
> 
> 
> ...


Parabéns Alex! O meu sobrinho tb faz anos hoje hehe


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2019 às 19:04)

As células a No estão a ganhar pujança


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2019 às 19:15)

Interessante...


----------



## remember (19 Out 2019 às 19:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Parabéns Alex! O meu sobrinho tb faz anos hoje hehe


Obrigado a todos, parabéns a ele também 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (19 Out 2019 às 19:23)

Rapa-se frio, mas o Panorâmico de Monsanto nunca desilude, sobretudo nestas pós-frontais.

(com muita atenção, a velocidade lenta vêm-se os aviões a furar as nuvens...)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2019 às 19:36)

Parece que vem aí algo interessante, pelo radar. Possivelmente trovoada.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2019 às 19:41)

Tão perto... Raspão no cabo Raso.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2019 às 19:42)

Primeiras células maduras, Cb a WNW e W.










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Brites (19 Out 2019 às 20:01)

Boa noite, e impressão minha ou vem lá algo com aspecto interessante a entrar na zona da figueira da foz e direito aqui ao centro? 
Pombal, Leiria...

Abraço

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2019 às 20:04)

No IC 19, Rio de Mouro, pingos grossos de uma bigorna de célula a SW.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (19 Out 2019 às 20:07)

Chove forte agora na Figueira!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2019 às 20:13)

Por aqui a trovoada vai passar de raspão, no entanto, dá-me a ideia de que vai em direção à Serra da Arrábida. @Jorge_scp e @Ricardo Carvalho Parece que hoje serão os vossos dias...


----------



## CeterisParibus (19 Out 2019 às 20:16)

N_Fig disse:


> Chove forte agora na Figueira!




E pela imagem de radar, não fica por este aguaceiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2019 às 20:46)

Hoje passei o dia todo numa formação em Chão das Pias, Porto de Mós,  e saí de casa por volta das 9 da manhã, estava o céu nublado, mas não se passava, assim que começo a subir a Serra D'Aire, logo nas Moitas Venda, parecia um "mundo totalmente diferente, pois era nevoeiro acompanhado já de aguaceiros fracos, e depois já quase a chegar ao destino, vi várias bolsas de nevoeiro, algo que acho que nem numa tinha visto, atravessavam a estrada como se fosse fumo.
Depois começou a chover ainda antes das 11 horas, foi sempre aguaceiros moderados a fortes até á hora de almoço, já durante a tarde ainda caiu uns valentes aguaceiros, o frio que se fazia sentir também era tanto, que nem com dois casacos vestidos se conseguia estar na rua ás 17 horas.
A estradas estavam muito perigosas devido aos lençóis de água, e á brita que foi arrastada das bermas.
Isto qual no é o meu espanto, e chego aqui ao meu "cantinho" em Torres Novas, e parece que pouco choveu, nem meio balde, juntou debaixo das beiras, e parece que ainda se viu o sol durante a tarde

@luismeteo3 , hoje é que eu comprovei bem o micro-clima, que a nossa serra te proporciona, é incrível.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2019 às 21:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje passei o dia todo numa formação em Chão das Pias, Porto de Mós,  e saí de casa por volta das 9 da manhã, estava o céu nublado, mas não se passava, assim que começo a subir a Serra D'Aire, logo nas Moitas Venda, parecia um "mundo totalmente diferente, pois era nevoeiro acompanhado já de aguaceiros fracos, e depois já quase a chegar ao destino, vi várias bolsas de nevoeiro, algo que acho que nem numa tinha visto, atravessavam a estrada como se fosse fumo.
> Depois começou a chover ainda antes das 11 horas, foi sempre aguaceiros moderados a fortes até á hora de almoço, já durante a tarde ainda caiu uns valentes aguaceiros, o frio que se fazia sentir também era tanto, que nem com dois casacos vestidos se conseguia estar na rua ás 17 horas.
> A estradas estavam muito perigosas devido aos lençóis de água, e á brita que foi arrastada das bermas.
> Isto qual no é o meu espanto, e chego aqui ao meu "cantinho" em Torres Novas, e parece que pouco choveu, nem meio balde, juntou debaixo das beiras, e parece que ainda se viu o sol durante a tarde
> ...


Pois, ás vezes até parece mentira... e segundo entendi não estiveste do meu lado da serra. O meu vale é um vale suspenso mais ou menos a 200m de altitude perpendicular à costa, por isso isto ás vezes parece um corredor para as nuvens. Nevoeiros frequentes, morrinha e fortes inversões térmicas são frequentes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2019 às 21:10)

Volta a chuva forte...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2019 às 21:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois, ás vezes até parece mentira... e segundo entendi não estiveste do meu lado da serra. O meu vale é um vale suspenso mais ou menos a 200m de altitude perpendicular à costa, por isso isto ás vezes parece um corredor para as nuvens. Nevoeiros frequentes, morrinha e fortes inversões térmicas são frequentes.



Eu estive lá no alto da serra, no concelho de Porto de Mós, ao lado da capela de Chão das Pias, logo junto da fórnea, fiquei delirado, com aquelas boas vistas, se bem que hoje não foi o melhor dia para isso, pois a visibilidade era reduzida


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2019 às 21:39)

aguaceiro


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2019 às 23:25)

Mais um aguaceiro forte agora 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (19 Out 2019 às 23:48)

CeterisParibus disse:


> E pela imagem de radar, não fica por este aguaceiro.


Sinceramente, depois desse aguaceiro bastante intenso, não me apercebi de mais chuva muito significativa, mas também fui jantar e com o barulho dificilmente se ouviria a chuva


----------



## Candy (20 Out 2019 às 00:59)

Às 00h30 caiu uma chuvada monumental em Peniche. Deu forte e feio. Sorte serem pequenas células que passam e naõ param.
Chuvada com granizada à mistura!


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2019 às 03:18)

Boa fila de aguaceiros agora, começou aqui bem


----------



## Candy (20 Out 2019 às 05:28)

Isto é a música dos bares... é a chuva... Malta com sono leve não dorme!...

E agora... Brummmmmm! Já se ouvem roncos em Peniche. E parece que vem por aí ums céllulas com bastante actividade eléctrica.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2019 às 07:49)

Boas,

Durante a madrugada foram passando aguaceiros por cá, até ao momento 4,5 mm.
O acumulado mensal está nos 34 mm.
A previsão nos próximos 10 dias não está nada animadora...esta seca será inevitavelmente "uma bota difícil de descalçar".
Os campos já vão ficando verdes, mas também é somente isso.
No decorrer da semana vou tentar passar pela ribeira de Janes. Não passo por lá há vários meses e por norma é um bom indicativo, dado que é das poucas linhas de agua do concelho que nunca secam.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2019 às 09:36)

Bom dia,
Por cá o dia começou com céu muito nublado, e caiu agora uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (20 Out 2019 às 10:02)

Bom dia, ontém choveu 6.6mm, esta madrugada já caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou 0,8mm, vou com 35,6mm este mês, ainda muito abaixo da média.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Out 2019 às 11:43)

Bom dia, 
Ontem foi um dia de outono. Chuva, tempo fresco e bastante vento. O acumulado total foi de 10,9 mm, sendo de 1 mm a pré-frontal e 9,9 mm a superfície frontal. Infelizmente, a pós-frontal não acumulou absolutamente nada. 

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 19,8°C
Mín: 14,2°C
Prec: 10,9 mm
Rajada máxima: 37 km/h SO 

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,4°C
Mín: 13,8°C

Curiosamente, tanto a máxima como a mínima de ontem registaram-se nas primeiras 12 horas do dia. A máxima por volta das 9:00 e a mínima às 0:00. 
___________________
Hoje o dia amanheceu frio, com mínimas de outono, novamente. Agora ainda estão 17,0°C e está céu limpo.  

Esta semana infelizmente não deveremos ter muita chuva, no entanto há aquela incógnita do próximo fim de semana. Enquanto que o ECMWF prevê apenas 1 a 2 mm para aqui, o GFS prevê quase 20. Tudo dependerá da posição dum anticiclone que se irá formar nos próximos dias nos Balcãs e do centro depressionário em Espanha. 

Nossa Senhora da Chuva, escolhe o modelo correto para nos rirmos de alegria!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2019 às 12:06)

Boa tarde.

Ontem o dia foi marcado por períodos de chuva por vezes fortes, em especial no final da manhã e início da tarde.

Deixo uma fotografia tirada em São Julião do Tojal pelas 17:30.




20191019_172438 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2019 às 13:22)

Hoje dia de sol e alguns aguaceiros







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (20 Out 2019 às 15:24)

Boas

Por Peniche agora sol com nuvens escuras a aproximar-se, fruto das células que se podem ver no radar.

A noite foi de aguaceiros fortes, por vezes com granizo, e precedidos de rajadas de vento bastante fortes 

Quem quiser acompanhar a passagem das células pode espreitar os directos da WSL a partir do campeonato de surf nos Supertubos, em Peniche.

As células que vão entrar a sul de Peniche são bem visíveis nas imagens.


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2019 às 15:31)

trovoada prali


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2019 às 17:07)

Boa tarde
Cb que deram alguns pingos. Na Póvoa não registei, não chegaram lá. 
Fotos na A1 e 2a circular. 

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (20 Out 2019 às 18:03)

Dia de céu parcialmente nublado em Glória do Ribatejo. Sem chuva. Vento fraco a moderado de NW.
Desenvolvimento vertical a leste:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Out 2019 às 18:15)

Por aqui, há duas horas, caíram umas pingas bastante grossas, mas que não acumularam nada. No entanto, a 500 metros de distância, a estação NETATMO da Charneca registou 0,2 mm. Interessantes estas diferenças...  

O dia de hoje também está a ser bem diferente dos anteriores. A temperatura em Corroios não subiu para além dos 20°C, o que não acontecia desde 25 de maio, tendo até agora uma máxima de 19,9°C! Um verdadeiro dia de outono!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2019 às 18:31)

Boas,

Estão já 15,1 graus.
O vento deverá acalmar, caso existam poucas nuvens poderá dar-se uma forte inversão aqui perto no vale do Pisão. De manhã devo passar por lá e aproveito verifico se tal aconteceu.

Nota:  @Ricardo Carvalho falei com pessoal que conheço das Águas de Cascais sobre a questão da barragem, mas não me souberam adiantar grande coisa pois não é bem a área deles. Entretanto segui a sugestão e já mandei email para lá, espero que no decorrer da semana já possa ter alguma resposta. Entretanto ja há pessoas a falar do assunto.


----------



## RStorm (20 Out 2019 às 18:39)

Boa Tarde

Dia fresco e soalheiro, com alguma nebulosidade e um "desfile" de células bastante fotogénicas em ambos quadrantes  Por aqui apenas caíram alguns aguaceiros dispersos durante a madrugada que renderam *0,3 mm*. 
Apesar da temperatura ter sido amena, soube bem ir buscar o casaco ao roupeiro  O vento fraco de NW causou algum desconforto.

Extremos: *13,4ºC* */ 18,7ºC / 0,3 mm 
*
T. Atual: *16,3ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: NW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2019 às 20:31)

Mínima de* 11ºC*, mas já deve ser quebrada perto da meia-noite. Amanha e terça deve baixar dos 8ºC!
Máxima: *16,4ºC*

Anomalias negativas na temperatura valentes para equilibrar as positivas do início do mês. 
1 mm hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2019 às 21:17)

Arrefecer rápido, já nos 11,9 graus.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2019 às 21:39)

Boas! O dia hoje pela Figueira ainda teve alguns aguaceiros fracos de manhã, mas à tarde o céu limpou, agora já arrefeceu um bom bocado


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2019 às 22:21)

Esta noite segue já bem fresca, com 10.1ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Out 2019 às 23:43)

Boa noite pessoal, mínima do dia a acabar de ser batida, com uns actuais 11.6°c, se não aparecer vento, hoje já deve baixar dos 10°c  A máxima contudo foi agradável, com 
19.8°c 

---------------------------

Obrigado @jonas_87 ,ficamos a aguardar então a resposta ao mail, mas cheira-me que desde que existe registos fidedignos , deverá ser a primeira vez que a barragem atinge cota tão baixa  Vai ser preciso mesmo muita precipitação para repor os níveis normais na mesma!  







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Out 2019 às 00:21)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi fresco e com bastantes surpresas. Ainda caiu um aguaceiro, mas não acumulou nada.

Infelizmente, milagres poucas vezes acontecem, e parece que não vão acontecer até ao final do ano. Seria preciso um mês como março de 2013 para dar a volta a esta seca. Esta chuva ajudou um pouco a diminui-la, mas mesmo que venha mais chuva até ao fim do mês, seria preciso muito mais chuva. 

Tenho aqui dados sobre a precipitação em cada ano, de janeiro a outubro. Alguns são estimativas, mas outros são dados registados.

*2005 - 250 mm *
2006 - 557 mm
*2007 - 240 mm*
2008 - 490 mm
2009 - 383 mm
2010 - 759 mm
2011 - 506 mm
*2012 - 177 mm*
2013 - 620 mm
2014 - 722 mm
2015 - 362 mm
2016 - 578 mm
2017 - 323 mm
2018 - 520 mm
2019 (até agora) - 298 mm
Média 71-00 - 470,9 mm

A negrito estão os anos em que ocorreu uma média de precipitação menor do que a deste ano. Se novembro e dezembro forem iguais a este mês, este ano será o mais seco de que há registos em Portugal.  

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 19,6°C
Mín: 11,7°C

*Corroios: *
Máx: 19,9°C
Mín: 10,8°C

Esta noite está a ser bem mais fria do que as anteriores. A temperatura segue nos 11,4°C.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2019 às 00:27)

Relâmpagos a NW, vistos da 25 de Abril.
14°C
Quarto minguante a nascer (é o que é possível mostrar...)







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2019 às 08:16)

Boas,

Como perspectivava bastante frio no Vale do Pisão (Alcabideche).   Havendo condições que inversão impressionante.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2019 às 08:44)

Bom dia.

Quando saí de casa pelas 7h30, até ao momento a mínima tinha sido de *9,1ºC*.

Pelas 8h o termómetro da farmácia do Loureshopping, no Infantado, marcava 6ºC.

Agora, por Alvalade, vão-se avistando ainda alguns restos do pós-frontal. Fotos tiradas com  telemóvel.

Sul-Sudoeste.




20191021_083321-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Oeste-Sudoeste.




20191021_083353-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Noroeste.




20191021_083431-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## srr (21 Out 2019 às 09:23)

Abrantes,
Minima de 5º  ( é mau, agora que havia uma pequena recuperação, vegetal, este frio não ajuda nada)

Estamos condenados, nada corre no nosso clima actual, cheio de extremos e variações muito bruscas.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2019 às 09:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Quando saí de casa pelas 7h30, até ao momento a mínima tinha sido de *9,1ºC*.
> 
> ...


Para NO, vista de Benfica, há cerca de 20 minutos:


----------



## RStorm (21 Out 2019 às 13:07)

Boa Tarde
Primeira mínima abaixo dos 10ºC desta temporada: *9,7ºC *
De resto é mais um dia fresco, soalheiro e com alguma nebulosidade dispersa em evolução desde o final da manhã. No horizonte consegue-se avistar as belas cumulunimbus que andam a passear junto à costa  

T. Atual: *17,2ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: NE / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2019 às 13:34)

Boa tarde,
Esta manhã começou bem fresquinha e com muita humidade que até deixou as árvores a pingar bem.
Agora a tarde segue com sol e uma temperatura amena, o que faz com que já se possa andar de t-shirt novamente.
mínima: 6.3ºC


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2019 às 14:43)

Madrugada bem fresca por Coimbra, mínimas à volta dos 6/7 ºC, mas a temperatura depois disso até subiu relativamente bem, agora céu pouco nublado e uma tarde relativamente agradável


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2019 às 14:47)

a norte pos lados de Santarém


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2019 às 15:14)

david 6 disse:


> a norte pos lados de Santarém



Muito bom aspecto e é possivel que caia granizo, eco vermelho-roxo


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2019 às 15:38)

Boa tarde!
Formou-se uma célula a sul de Oeiras. Belo updraft visto daqui, de Carnaxide, mas já está a dissipar-se. A temperatura baixou bem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2019 às 15:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Formou-se uma célula a sul de Oeiras. Belo updraft visto daqui, de Carnaxide, mas já está a dissipar-se. A temperatura baixou bem.



Deverá ser isto aqui? 




20191021_154226-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

A SSW:




20191021_154232-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2019 às 15:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Deverá ser isto aqui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIP.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2019 às 15:57)

Boa tarde 

18,9°C
46%
NW < 5 Km/h
Belos céus!




















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2019 às 16:23)

Mais "pipocas"!
18,8°C
46%
10 Km/h NNW

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2019 às 16:55)

Vista actual para NNW:




20191021_165011-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

E para SE:




20191021_164959-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2019 às 17:07)

Boa célula sob o estuário, direitinha para aqui! E já deu para ver um relâmpago e trovão. A ver se não se perde muito. Já vejo cortinas de chuva sob o mar da palha! 

Edit: trovoada a evoluir, mais constante!


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2019 às 17:19)

aqui encostado


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2019 às 17:20)

Relatos de granizo na Baixa da Banheira e Barreiro. A sacana está a fugir-me...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2019 às 17:22)

dASk disse:


> Boa célula sob o estuário, direitinha para aqui! E já deu para ver um relâmpago e trovão. A ver se não se perde muito. Já vejo cortinas de chuva sob o mar da palha!
> 
> Edit: trovoada a evoluir, mais constante!



Essa célula evoluiu bem nos últimos minutos. 

Pena não poder estar a acompanhar a evolução. Um time-lapse ficava bem interessante.




20191021_171526-02 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

A Oeste continua a aproximar-se a enorme bigorna da célula que postei anteriormente.


----------



## rozzo (21 Out 2019 às 17:30)

Muito fotogénica a célula na margem Sul . Aqui no montijo não choveu muito, e ouviram-se alguns trovões. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2019 às 17:31)

Como posso colocar videos no forum pelo telemóvel? tenho registos que me enviaram do granizo na Baixa da Banheira!

Aqui nem uma gota....!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2019 às 17:32)

dASk disse:


> Como posso colocar videos no forum pelo telemóvel? tenho registos que me enviaram do granizo na Baixa da Banheira!
> 
> Aqui nem uma gota....!



Faz upload para o https://streamable.com/ e coloca aqui o link do vídeo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2019 às 17:33)

Vem aí bomba para a região de Lisboa... eco vermelho na outra banda em Fernão Ferro.


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2019 às 17:33)

Bem a célula que está  de momento em Fernão Ferro ainda está mais intensa!!


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2019 às 17:33)

começou a chover!


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2019 às 17:35)

dASk disse:


> Como posso colocar videos no forum pelo telemóvel? tenho registos que me enviaram do granizo na Baixa da Banheira!
> 
> Aqui nem uma gota....!



> https://www.youtube.com/ > link > post

Assim de repente não conheço outra forma. Pelo Facebook também dá.


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2019 às 17:36)

Granizo na baixa da banheira há 10m!


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2019 às 17:36)

trovoada!!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Out 2019 às 17:45)

Tenho um colega de trabalho, que relata muita chuva na zona de Fernão Ferro!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2019 às 17:45)

Vista para a célula do Barreiro/Baixa da Banheira e a Este a do Coruche!


----------



## tomalino (21 Out 2019 às 17:51)

Vista da Ajuda para a célula do Montijo:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





E ontem perto de Canha, ainda choveu forte e ouviram-se dois trovões:






Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2019 às 18:00)

a chuva já acabou, enfraqueceu do meu lado e a trovoada continuou do lado oeste e também está uma a sul e depois estão essas que estão a falar


----------



## meko60 (21 Out 2019 às 18:00)

Para Este está agreste.


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2019 às 18:02)

Será que aquelas células a NW no mar têm condições para se aguentarem e entrar na AML??


----------



## meko60 (21 Out 2019 às 18:02)

E para SE...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Out 2019 às 18:13)

Vista para leste a partir de Sesimbra.






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2019 às 18:17)

Não é actual, é de há duas horas atrás. Note-se o movimento de SW das nuvens altas.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2019 às 18:18)

Estão perto das Berlengas





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2019 às 18:20)

volta a chover


----------



## meko60 (21 Out 2019 às 18:39)

Para SE ao pôr do sol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu TA-1021 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (21 Out 2019 às 18:53)

Boa noite, e ainda não foi desta que as trovoadas quiseram vir aqui para Coruche, fui correr com o meu cão e a norte era só trovões, ainda pensei que iria apanhar uma molha mas nada, enfraqueceu tudo.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2019 às 19:02)

Miradouro da Salvação,  Santa Iria de Azoia. 

22 Km/h
14,4°C
73%

Vêem-se as bigornas das células das Berlengas.


























Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Out 2019 às 19:14)

Célula das Berlengas vista de Alfeizerão com bastantes relâmpagos..

1a foto - Sudoeste (direcção a Sul de Peniche)

2a foto - Oeste (direcção São Martinho do Porto)








Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (21 Out 2019 às 19:14)

Assinalo relâmpagos no mar ao largo de São Martinho do Porto. Cheguei há pouco e notei logo o céu a NW escuro como breu. vêem-se varias células a debitar ao largo.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2019 às 19:20)

Boas,
O dia de hoje começou bastante fresco e com as bigornas das células a desfilar no mar bem visíveis. Tarde mais amenas com muitas formações nebulosas em todos os quadrantes, mas aqui não choveu.
Neste momento, relâmpagos das células ao largo também visíveis.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2019 às 19:34)

Se calhar também vou ter chuva aqui... pode ser que chegue.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2019 às 19:38)

Última fotografia antes de sair de Alvalade, pelas 17h40.




Panorama_Sem Título1-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2019 às 20:18)

Estou por Cascais acabo de ver um clarão para No! Será daquela pequena celula?


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2019 às 20:38)

A tarde por aqui foi bem amena, e andei sempre de t-shirt, mas depois que o sol começa a enfraquecer por volta das 17 horas e o vento começou a soprar já não se está sente muito agradável.
De relatar ainda um pequeno remoinho, que era audível ao longe, e ainda levantou uma ramo de oliveira do chão, como se fosse uma pena, e isto j+a para não esquecer também as grande formações nebulosas que eram bem visíveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2019 às 20:45)

Vi cerca de 5 flashes, contudo a célula morreu.
Entretanto existem outras mas estão bem mais distantes.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Out 2019 às 21:19)

Em S. Martinho do Porto  ouvem-se agora bem os trovões, os clarões desde ha uma hora que são visíveis.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2019 às 21:21)

jamestorm disse:


> Em S. Martinho do Porto  ouvem-se agora bem os trovões, os clarões desde ha uma hora que são visíveis.


Eco amarelo-laranja a entrar em São Martinho do Porto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2019 às 22:05)

Sigo com mais uma noite já bem fresca com 11ºC.


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Out 2019 às 22:07)

Ja chuveu bem por aqui! E ouve se roncar bastante!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2019 às 22:12)

Mínima de *7,5ºC* upa. Não tive qualquer registo abaixo dos 8ºC no mês homólogo no ano passado. 

Bela composição do céu ao pôr do sol, células a morrer na maioria.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2019 às 22:14)

Noite animada pela Nazaré, três/quatro relâmpagos por minuto, e cada vez mais perto de terra.


----------



## Iuri (21 Out 2019 às 22:16)

Como estão as coisas pela Nazaré?


----------



## jamestorm (21 Out 2019 às 22:22)

Chove bem em São Martinho do Porto!! A trovoada esta a passar de raspão, mas vêem-se bem os relâmpagos! Roncos bem fortes de vez em qdo!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2019 às 22:22)

Boas,

Extremos :  9,2 graus / 18,4 graus

Esta manhã a variação de temperatura entre o vale principal do Pisão, e o valeiro que por sinal é sempre mais frio, foi de cerca de 1,5 graus.
5,4 graus no sítio da area verde e 3,9 graus na área azul. Daquilo que fui aprendendo desde 2012 sobre as inversões térmicas in loco, isto é um caso pouco comum, pois a zona de um afluente da Ribeira principal, que neste caso está num valeiro, consegue ser mais frio que o vale principal. Notável! Em 2013 fiz um estudo académico desta zona, pena na altura aquele valeiro ter-me passado despercebido caso contrário tinha lá instalado outro datalogger.



image uploader


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2019 às 23:22)

Vejo bastantes relâmpagos para Oeste e Noroeste!


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Out 2019 às 23:38)

Teve animado no canhão da Nazaré 

Foto de: Tiago val
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Out 2019 às 23:40)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia bastante interessante. O dia amanheceu com o panorama das células de trovoada ao longe com o sol a nascer e boas vistas. Fantástico! 

A mínima foi bastante fria, abaixo dos 10°C.  No entanto, a máxima até foi agradável, ligeiramente acima dos 20°C em Corroios e um pouco abaixo na Charneca.

Durante a tarde, a célula de Fernão Ferro até tapou o sol por aqui durante uma hora. A sensação foi altamente estranha, pois nada mexia e estava muito abafado. Por momentos até pensei que iria chover. Até se ouviram uns trovões ao longe.  
Resumidamente, não acumulou nada. Uma treta... 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 19,3°C
Mín: 9,6°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,1°C
Mín: 9,1°C

Agora estão 13,7°C e céu limpo. A temperatura, essa está em queda livre neste momento. No entanto, é de salientar a grande ascensão das temperaturas esta manhã. Numa hora, a temperatura subiu 10°C, o que dá um ritmo de 0,2°C/minuto de subida de temperatura.


----------



## Candy (22 Out 2019 às 00:15)

Boas,

Por Peniche vai chovendo fraquito há uma meia hora. Há bocado via-se uns relâmpagos a oeste, mas não cheguei a ouvir roncos.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Tonton (22 Out 2019 às 02:15)

Boas,

Muitos clarões desde há um bom bocado a Sul e Sudoeste, mas, infelizmente, não chega cá nada, fica tudo ao largo...


----------



## RStorm (22 Out 2019 às 13:26)

Boa Tarde

Ontem ainda se compôs uma bela tarde convectiva, mas como estive a trabalhar, não pude fazer seguimento  Apenas de vez em quando ia espreitando à janela para ver as belas formações nebulosas, especialmente a cumulunimbu que se formou no estuário 
Os meus familiares relataram que ouviram trovoada, mas que não caiu uma gota de água na minha zona. No entanto, tendo em conta o que já foi dito aqui, é possível que tenha chovido bem noutros pontos da cidade.

Hoje o dia começou novamente com uma mínima bem fresquinha e neste momento, sigo com mais uma tarde soalheira e amena, mas com sensação fresca devido à brisa que vai soprando de NW. No quadrante leste vão surgindo alguns cumulus.

Ontem: *9,7ºC / 18,8ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *9,5ºC *
T. Atual: *17,4ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2019 às 15:23)

Boa tarde

Cumulus congestus menos desenvolvidos e numerosos do que ontem.

19,0°C
42%
NW < 5 Km/h












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Out 2019 às 15:37)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Madrugadas e manhãs frias, e tarde amenas/quentes , parece ser esta a tónica para os próximos dias por cá  Talvez lá para o fim do mês, início do próximo as coisas possam animar, e trazer a tão preciosa   Amanhã a nortada deverá acelerar bem  A mínima foi de *10.2ºc*, e neste momento estão *20.5ºc *, com apenas *33%* de *HR*  O vento sopra moderado de *NNE* .


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2019 às 18:43)

Miradouro da Salvação, Santa Iria de Azoia 

15,4°C
58%
NNW 20 a 30 Km/h

Quase limpo.
Segunda foto para ENE.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Out 2019 às 19:22)

E por aqui foi mais uma tarde amena, e com muitas formações nebulosas bem presentes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2019 às 23:48)

Final do dia limpinho. Pôr do sol a meter o Atlântico a "arder", espero que alguém tenha captado o contraste do laranja.

Mínima: *7,9ºC*
Máxima:* 17,8ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Out 2019 às 00:10)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de outono, daqueles que já tinha saudades. Só falta a chuva. Se tudo correr como o previsto, deverá vir no princípio da próxima semana e em força!  
A mínima foi novamente baixa, abaixo de 10°C , no entanto a máxima foi acima de 20°C.  

Durante a tarde, foi possível observar a formação de cúmulos de trovoada a sudeste e a nordeste. Tudo muito longe, mas bem visíveis. 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,6°C
Mín: 9,3°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 21,1°C
Mín: 8,9°C 

Agora estão 14,3°C e céu limpo. Ao contrário das últimas noites, a temperatura nesta noite não irá descer tanto, devido ao vento. Curiosamente, o vento não enfraqueceu durante a noite, e acho que isso pode ter a ver (de alguma maneira) com a gota fria que está a afetar agora o Mediterrâneo Ocidental.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2019 às 08:57)

Bom dia.

Visíveis neste momento alguns altostratus mamma (se não me enganei na designação). Nas fotos talvez não seja muito perceptível, mas fica a intenção 




20191023_084603-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20191023_084613-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2019 às 09:09)

Boas

O vento forte regressou por cá, tal como modelado.
Está tudo encasacado, até se percebe pois está bem desagradável.
Até ao momento rajada máxima de 68 km/h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2019 às 09:45)

Bom dia a todos. Chove fraco por aqui 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2019 às 12:42)

Pequena linha de aguaceiros a entrar em Lisboa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2019 às 12:49)

Vista para NNW desde Alvalade.




20191023_124549-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Out 2019 às 13:08)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui a manhã, começou bem fresca, e a tarde segue pelo mesmo caminho, com vento moderado, e pelo menos já fez com fosse buscar os casacos ao roupeiro.


----------



## dASk (23 Out 2019 às 13:14)

Não previam nada para aqui hoje nem liguei ao radar. Caiu agora aqui um aguaceiro forte que durou 2m. Nada mau!


----------



## jamestorm (23 Out 2019 às 14:21)

E choveu em Lisboa sim senhor, não estava previsto!


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2019 às 14:27)

por aqui mantém este céu encoberto com vento


----------



## pe5cinco5 (23 Out 2019 às 14:31)

Boas

Começou a pingar há instantes em Setúbal (perto das Manteigadas). Não estava à espera que chovesse hoje.


----------



## RStorm (23 Out 2019 às 14:31)

Boa Tarde

Hoje o dia segue totalmente diferente dos anteriores: céu nublado, vento moderado de NW com rajadas e já caíram alguns borrifos  Parece que vem alguns aguaceiros a caminho da Grande Lisboa, não estava nada à espera...
Ontem, ainda houve convecção durante a tarde, mas foi mais fraca e dissipou-se rapidamente.

Ontem: *9,5ºC / 19,9ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *14,1ºC *
T. Atual: *16,6ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento: NW / 15,1 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2019 às 15:12)

Boa tarde

Depois de uma manhã encoberta  o sol está  agora a aparecer. E não foram só nuvens médias e altas.

16,7°C
62%
NNW à volta dos 22 Km/h, rajadas chegam aos 30 Km/h ou talvez mais.










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2019 às 15:47)

Tendência para formação de Lenticularis?
Esta outra nuvem baixa está a precipitar, mesmo em cima de mim...
16,8°C
66%
25 Km/h
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (23 Out 2019 às 16:17)

Boa tarde,

Céu a ficar completamente negro em Peniche. 

Esta noite, foi de bastante vento com rajadas fortes. 
Esta manhã, por volta das 12h30 ou pouco antes, tivemos dois aguaceiros monumentais, searados por poucos minutos! Um deles foi molha até ao osso.


----------



## Candy (23 Out 2019 às 16:42)

Notam-se algumas rajadas de vento bem fortes. Vêm com a célula que está agora a entrar em Peniche. Está a entrar pelo nordeste do concelho. Visto de Peniche, está tudo negro para o interior. 
Peniche com céu negro e um brilho do sol brutal a reflectir nas folhas das árvores.
Por enquanto não chove.


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2019 às 17:34)

uns pingos


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2019 às 18:03)

agora este aguaceiro já trouxe mais que pingos,


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Out 2019 às 18:45)

Aqui foi mais uma tarde fresca, com céu muito nublado, mas sem nada mais a relatar.


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2019 às 18:46)

Amigos apreciadores de trovoadas e de fotografia!

Acabei de criar um tópico onde coloquei alguns dos raios que consegui captar no Cabo Raso, na noite/madrugada de 21/22/Outubro.

A quem quiser dar uma espreitadela, fica aqui o link direto.... 

[URL="https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2019-10-21-22-trovoada-no-atlantico-vista-do-cabo-raso-cascais.10153/"]2019.10.21 & 22 - Trovoada no Atlântico (Vista do Cabo Raso - Cascais)[/URL]


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2019 às 19:29)

Rajada maxima foi aos 77 km/h.
Dia fresco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2019 às 20:38)

Esteve a chuviscar aqui...


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2019 às 22:16)

Vento forte e fresco hoje.
Mínima: *11,7ºC*
Máxima: *15,6ºC*

Dia muito nublado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Out 2019 às 23:33)

Bom dia, 

Hoje foi um belo dia de inverno.  Os modelos ontem erraram completamente a previsão para hoje. É por estas razões que digo que não vale a pena fazermos alarmismos sobre algo, porque nos últimos dias os modelos têm andado incrivelmente baralhados com o tempo. 

O sol hoje apenas despontou por volta das 16:00, mas voltou a ficar céu nublado às 17:45. Esteve muito vento, o que apenas diminuiu a sensação térmica. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,8°C
Mín: 13,7°C
Rajada máxima: 39 km/h NO 

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,4°C
Mín: 14,1°C

Agora estão 14,1°C e céu pouco nublado. O vento diminuiu de intensidade, o que quer dizer que esta madrugada vou ter novamente temperaturas baixas por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2019 às 01:26)

Bonitas cores do poente, vistas de onde foi possível. 
A primeira foi ainda a meio da tarde.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Out 2019 às 12:05)

Bom dia,
Por aqui esta manhã segue totalmente diferente da de ontem, pois hoje, veio logo o sol, e que bem quente que ele já está a esta hora.


----------



## RStorm (24 Out 2019 às 13:34)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, o céu abriu bem durante a tarde, mas o vento ainda continuou a soprar com intensidade até ao inicio da noite. Não chuviscou mais.
Hoje é a acalmia total quando comparado com ontem. O dia segue ameno, com vento fraco e céu parcialmente nublado, mas é o sol que vai reinando.

Parece que próximos dias vão ser de Verão de S. Martinho, para depois termos o regresso da chuvinha no domingo  

Ontem: *14,1ºC / 18,3ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *11,0ºC *
T. Atual: *20,2ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: NW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2019 às 16:01)

Boa tarde 

Dia calmo, sem dúvida. Ainda algum vento mas intercalado com períodos de quase nulo.
18,8°C
65%
NW < 15 Km/h
Estratocumulus 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2019 às 16:26)

Boa Tarde,
Por Leiria, os dias têm sido frescos no geral. Bastante desagradável ontem devido ao vento moderado Norte por vezes com rajadas fortes. Hoje, a manhã começou fresca, mas o dia segue mais ameno e com algumas nuvens sendo notável o efeito da orografia (no Satélite), pois, para Oeste o céu está mais limpo.

Nos próximos dias tempo mais ameno e talvez alguma chuva a partir de Domingo. No entanto, parece que são restos daquilo que o AA não deixa chegar muito perto do Continente. Um amor Eterno!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Out 2019 às 17:52)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Ao contrário de ontem, o dia hoje segue ameno, fruto de uma pequena subida da temperatura máxima, que será mais acentuada nos próximos 3 dias, e da total ausência de vento , ao contrário de ontem! A partir de Domingo pode ser que tenhamos alguma precipitação, vamos ver quanta e onde , tudo ainda muito incerto A mínima foi de *11.9ºc*, e neste momento estão *19.9ºc*! Por cá as cores de Outono já se fazem sentir , espero que gostem 




Autumn in Arrábida Mountain by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn in Arrábida Mountain by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn in Arrábida Mountain by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn in Arrábida Mountain by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn in Arrábida Mountain by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn in Arrábida Mountain by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Out 2019 às 18:03)

E mais umas... 




Autumn in Arrábida Mountain by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn in Arrábida Mountain by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn in Arrábida Mountain by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn in Arrábida Mountain by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn in Arrábida Mountain by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn in Arrábida Mountain by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Autumn in Arrábida Mountain by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2019 às 19:22)

Foi assim hoje..

17,0°C
74%
Calma
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (24 Out 2019 às 23:02)

Dia agradável por Coimbra, a certa altura da tarde o céu estava tão escuro que parecia que ia chover, mas não caiu nada


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Out 2019 às 00:55)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um fresco e com céu limpo. A mínima, como já supunha, foi baixa, perto dos 10°C. Já a máxima foi acima de 20°C, tanto na Charneca como em Corroios.  

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,8°C
Mín: 10,2°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 21,4°C
Mín: 9,7°C

Agora estão 11,9°C e céu limpo.  Durante a tarde/noite, a temperatura desceu bem, mas agora estabilizou-se.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2019 às 08:49)

Boas,

13,5 graus e vento fraco.

Ontem no vale  aqui perto de casa.
A ribeira está seca à vontade uns bons 9/10 meses...
A própria erva que cresce, muita fraquinha, e falando num vale é sempre um sitio que gera muita humidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2019 às 08:54)

Bom dia.

Mais uma manhã fresquinha por Loures tendo em conta a altura do ano, saí de casa com 9,2ºC e era a temperatura mínima até ao momento.

Nas lezírias já vai aparecendo a neblina típica destes dias, criando um cenário muito giro e fantasmagórico.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Out 2019 às 11:30)

Foi uma manha fresca, mas esta a aparecer vento quente...so vai secar tudo.
 17ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2019 às 12:48)

Bom dia,
E depois de mais uma manhã fresca, que não já dispensa o uso de um casaco, agora segue já uma temperatura amena, e já se anda bem de t-shirt, típico do outono, como já no vem habituando.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2019 às 15:12)

Boa tarde 

Céu quase limpo, cirrus só no quadrante Sul a mais de uma centena de quilómetros. 
21,8°C a 23,5°C conforme os locais da rua.
45%
Calma


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Out 2019 às 16:59)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje o dia amanheceu fresco, mas agora está um tempo bastante agradável. Estão 22,3°C e céu limpo. 

Interessantes as divergências entre os modelos a 72h de distância de um possível evento: enquanto que o GFS não mostra nada para aqui, o ECMWF mostra precipitação para domingo e segunda, e depois para dia 31 de outubro e 1, 2 e 3 de novembro.É de esperar para ver o que acontece.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (25 Out 2019 às 18:45)

Belo verão, 27.3ºC de máxima grande Outono.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Out 2019 às 23:39)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia de Verão de São Martinho. A máxima foi amena e a mínima relativamente fria. 

Como já tinha dito, este outono ainda tem muito para mostrar. Dada a discrepância entre os vários modelos, e com muitas mudanças à última da hora, tem sido muito difícil fazer previsões a curto prazo, quanto mais a longo prazo. Veremos o que acontece. 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 25,2°C
Mín: 10,5°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 26,4°C
Mín: 9,9°C 

Agora estão 12,8°C e céu limpo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2019 às 00:06)

Mínima de *8,1ºC*
Máxima de *19,7ºC*

Céu limpo que até soube bem para alegrar um bocado o dia.

Já estou em 9,9ºC atuais, mínima abaixo de 8 a caminho...


----------



## Pisfip (26 Out 2019 às 09:20)

Bom dia e bom fim de semana a todos.
Pela Batalha o dia amanheceu com céu limpo à semelhança de ontem.
Pelas 07:30 estavam uns frescos 7º
Neste momento o orvalho ainda é visível nos carros.
Vamos esperar pela nova mudança nos próximos dias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Out 2019 às 14:17)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui mais do mesmo, não existe muito a relatar, ou seja mais uma manhã fresca, que rapidamente aquece e fica uma temperatura bem amena.


----------



## belem (26 Out 2019 às 15:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 13,5 graus e vento fraco.
> 
> ...



Então e a nascente junto à ponte, ainda corre?


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2019 às 15:39)

Boa Tarde,
O dia começou bem fresco com mínima horária de 7,3ºC na estação do Aeródromo. A tarde segue amena com algumas nuvens altas e um sol doentio. 
Temperatura a rondar os 24/25ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Out 2019 às 15:44)

Boas! Madrugada bem fresca, mínima de cerca de 6 ºC na estação do IPMA, mas a temperatura tem subido bem e a tarde até está bem quentita, com o céu com algumas nuvens altas e praticamente sem vento


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2019 às 15:50)

Pisfip disse:


> Bom dia e bom fim de semana a todos.
> Pela Batalha o dia amanheceu com céu limpo à semelhança de ontem.
> Pelas 07:30 estavam uns frescos 7º
> Neste momento o orvalho ainda é visível nos carros.
> Vamos esperar pela nova mudança nos próximos dias.


Olha Batalha! Já somos dois...


----------



## Geopower (26 Out 2019 às 16:37)

Manhã de nevoeiro e tarde soalheira e agradável  no litoral oeste. Vento fraco de sul.
Mínima do dia: 13.6°C.
Temperatura actual: 19.4°C.
Mar agitado com ondas de 2 a 3 metros
Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## Aine (26 Out 2019 às 17:24)

Bom fim de semana, por Cascais temperatura agradável e agora as nuvens voltam.


----------



## RStorm (26 Out 2019 às 18:58)

Boa Tarde

Ontem e hoje foram dias algo quentes para a época  Até vi malta ao banho na praia de Alcochete 
O vento tem sido quase sempre nulo e o céu têm-se apresentado pouco nublado. Durante a noite refresca bem...

Amanhã já haverá mudança, mas parece-me que uma boa parte da chuva prevista desapareceu  Veremos como corre... 

Quinta: *11,0ºC* */ 20,2ºC *
Sexta: *9,3ºC / 23,7ºC *
Hoje: *9,2ºC **/* *24,0ºC *

T. Atual: *18,6ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2019 às 20:54)

Manhã de inverno e tarde de primavera, mínima não foi abaixo dos *9,3ºC* graças ao nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2019 às 22:30)

belem disse:


> Então e a nascente junto à ponte, ainda corre?



No verão secou, algo raro.
Neste momento julgo que corre um fio de água, mas na próxima semana confirmo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Out 2019 às 00:01)

Bom dia, 
Hoje foi mais um dia de céu limpo e verão de São Martinho. No entanto, durante a madrugada, houve nevoeiro muito espesso, tendo acumulados 0,2 mm por aqui devido à humidade.
A tarde foi quente e a noite arrefeceu rapidamente. 
É incrível como ainda há divergências entre o ECMWF e o GFS na previsão das próximas 24 horas. Enquanto o ECMWF fala em 2 a 3 mm até segunda, o GFS retirou toda a precipitação prevista para a zona. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,0°C
Mín: 10,9°C 
Prec: 0,2 mm (humidade)
Horas de nevoeiro: 4

*Corroios*
Máx: 23,4°C
Mín: 10,2°C
Horas de nevoeiro: 5

Agora estão 13,6°C e céu limpo.


----------



## remember (27 Out 2019 às 00:27)

Boa noite,

quase a entrar na hora de inverno Estes últimos dois dias começaram frescos, mas as tardes foram bem quentes... Os modelos ainda continuam muito confusos, ainda antes da meia noite tinha 0.1 mm na app, agora tenho 3.2 mm.
Este mês conta com 23.6 mm acumulados até agora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 09:12)

Bom dia a todos. Aqui o céu fechou completamente. No radar vê-se chuva em aproximação...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2019 às 09:47)

Bom dia,
Aqui o céu está parcialmente nublado e sol, e pelo menos já tive de tirar o casaco, e já estou de t-shirt desde as 9 horas.


----------



## belem (27 Out 2019 às 13:28)

Aqui nos arredores de Óbidos a noite foi amena, praticamente sem vento húmida e com algum nevoeiro.
Quando o céu ficava sem nuvens, uma imensidade estrelada surgia.
Nos campos, viam-se várias luzes produzidas por larvas de pirilampos e no vale já começam a aparecer os primeiros tapetes de fungos luminosos.
Boa parte da vegetação ainda tem os tons cansados de verão, mas alguns ribeiros mantêm-se com água e observam-se musgos e viçosos ervaçais.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Out 2019 às 15:36)

Boas! O dia hoje na Figueira começou com sol, mas desde o fim da manhã que o céu está muito nublado, ainda não choveu nada


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2019 às 18:01)

Boa noite

17,7°C
77%
SW <10Km/h


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (27 Out 2019 às 19:20)

Boa Noite

O dia começou com sol e algum nevoeiro, mas a partir do meio da manhã o céu ficou muito nublado por nuvens altas/médias e acompanhado de neblina, situação que se tem mantido até agora.
O vento tem sido nulo e a temperatura esteve amena, por vezes com sensação de ar abafado. 
Nada de chuva até agora, venha amanhã  

Extremos de hoje: *12,0ºC / 20,3ºC 
*
T. Atual: *17,6ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2019 às 19:45)

Boas,

17,0 graus e algum vento de sul.
Deverá chover lá para a madrugada.


----------



## Candy (27 Out 2019 às 19:52)

Boas

Dia com o céu todo encoberto, em Peniche. Além de com a mudança da hora anoitecer mais cedo, foi mesmo um dia escuro sem sol, a contrastar com o dia de ontem de calor e muito sol até ao fim da tarde.

E acerca do dia de ontem... 
Fica aqui a ponta final, nos Supertubos.








Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (27 Out 2019 às 20:22)

Passei pelo Bombarral por volta das 18h e chovia fraco.
Está um tempo abafado, parece que vai cair grande carga ou trovoada...mas sabemos que nao!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2019 às 21:08)

Ontem nas entranhas da serra, na vertente norte. A rede hidrográfica está novamente muito fraquinha... 


upload image and get url


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Out 2019 às 23:56)

Boa noite, 
Hoje deu para ver qual o modelo que acertou. O GFS dava sol e dia de Verão de São Martinho para hoje, mas em vez disso, esteve céu nublado e as temperaturas foram frescas, tal como o referido no ECMWF. 
Parecia que iria chover, pelo radar, mas a chuva indicada era só virga. Nem uma pinga caiu por aqui!   

Amanhã está prevista alguma chuva. Veremos se é desta ou não.

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,7°C
Mín: 12,3°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 21,3°C
Mín: 12,2°C

Agora estão 17,9°C e céu nublado.


----------



## efcm (28 Out 2019 às 07:23)

Já chove bem na amadora á quase uma hora


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Out 2019 às 07:40)

Por aqui chove desde há pouco. O acumulado segue em 1 mm. E pelo radar, a parte mais intensa desta linha de instabilidade ainda não chegou!


----------



## Caneira (28 Out 2019 às 07:54)

Marginal com muitas zonas alagadas, o trânsito não vai ficar fácil. Muita chuva nas últimas horas


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Out 2019 às 08:18)

Que chuvada neste momento! Não estava nada à espera. O acumulado segue nos 6,1 mm, com um ritmo de 12,1 mm/hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2019 às 09:25)

Boas, 

A chover bem, e algum nevoeiro à mistura.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Out 2019 às 09:27)

Bom dia pessoal,

O bom tempo está de volta  Chove fraco a moderado à cerca de 1 hora  Acumulados perto dos 4mm ou já acima, quer em Azeitão, quer na zona alta de Sesimbra , onde neste momento chove moderado  Temperatura amena , a rondar os 18.ºc, com 90% de HR,  e vento fraco de Sul .


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2019 às 09:32)

Pois é, o BOM tempo está de volta, mas aqui ainda só pingou...que tenha dado por isso não choveu de madrugada.


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Out 2019 às 09:54)

Boa chuva pela zona alta de Sesimbra, *5.9 mm* até ao momento. Parece que vem aí mais qualquer coisa. Bem superior ao modelado, até mesmo do ECMWF.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Out 2019 às 09:55)

Bom dia.

Por Lisboa já choveu e bem mais do que estava previsto (pelo menos pelo GFS e pelo AROME/IPMA). Neste momento algum nevoeiro por Alvalade, com indicação de LVO no aeroporto.

--

Deixo aqui 3 fotografias tiradas (com o telemóvel) na manhã de sábado em Santo Estêvão das Galés, concelho de Mafra, onde é possível ver o nevoeiro a _navegar _pelas serras e vales daquela zona 




20191026_080511-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20191026_080516-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20191026_083347-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2019 às 10:18)

Bom dia. Aqui ainda não choveu nada...


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2019 às 10:19)

Bom dia,
Por cá o dia começou com céu muito nublado, e vai caíndo uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2019 às 10:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Ao contrário de ontem, o dia hoje segue ameno, fruto de uma pequena subida da temperatura máxima, que será mais acentuada nos próximos 3 dias, e da total ausência de vento , ao contrário de ontem! A partir de Domingo pode ser que tenhamos alguma precipitação, vamos ver quanta e onde , tudo ainda muito incerto A mínima foi de *11.9ºc*, e neste momento estão *19.9ºc*! Por cá as cores de Outono já se fazem sentir , espero que gostem
> 
> ...


Gostamos pois!  Apesar da secura ainda há humidade suficiente para produzir alguma cor outonal 
Curioso acerca da árvore com as folhas cor de vinho na primeira e quinta fotos; não tens fotos mais de perto?  Parece-me um freixo, mas não é muito comum aquela cor neles, apesar de acontecer.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2019 às 11:39)

Não será _Liquidambar_ plantado por além ?...mas as folhas parecem pequenas, por isso não deve ser.
Alguma _Prunus cerasifera_...
De qualquer forma, as fotos são muito boas, Obrigado pela partilha.




João Pedro disse:


> Gostamos pois!  Apesar da secura ainda há humidade suficiente para produzir alguma cor outonal
> Curioso acerca da árvore com as folhas cor de vinho na primeira e quinta fotos; não tens fotos mais de perto?  Parece-me um freixo, mas não é muito comum aquela cor neles, apesar de acontecer.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2019 às 11:51)

Por aqui nada ou praticamente nada choveu...


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2019 às 12:09)

Inundações típicas de zona com escoamente deficitário, e á permeabilização de solos.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2019 às 12:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Inundações típicas de zona com escoamente deficitário, e á permeabilização de solos.



Boa maioria das vezes as sarjetas encontram-se bem obstruídas.
---

Sigo com uns incríveis 1,3mm.
De momento reina o nevoeiro.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Out 2019 às 12:21)

jamestorm disse:


> Por aqui nada ou praticamente nada choveu...


Não estava previsto chover praticamente nada, tirando um ou outro local pontualmente.


----------



## david 6 (28 Out 2019 às 12:26)

por aqui também já choveu um pouco, agora céu encoberto


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Out 2019 às 12:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Gostamos pois!  Apesar da secura ainda há humidade suficiente para produzir alguma cor outonal
> Curioso acerca da árvore com as folhas cor de vinho na primeira e quinta fotos; não tens fotos mais de perto?  Parece-me um freixo, mas não é muito comum aquela cor neles, apesar de acontecer.



São freixos sim João, mas meio verdes ainda ,ao contrário de outros que já estão a ficar bem amarelos Contudo tal como o @jamestorm disse, e muito bem, tem ali no meio uns Prunos Cerasifera (Ameixoeira -dos - jardins ) , o que causa este efeito/contraste muito bonito  Obrigado aos dois 

-----------------------------------------------

Manhã de "boa" chuva na zona alta de Sesimbra, acumulado nos 10.9mm, bem acima do previsto  Neste momento não chove, mas está nevoeiro cerrado! HR nos 92%


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2019 às 13:15)

No IPMA tinham 100% probabilidade  de chuva para aqui...pronto, se calhar acertaram, realmente caíram uns pingos... 



Davidmpb disse:


> Não estava previsto chover praticamente nada, tirando um ou outro local pontualmente.


----------



## RStorm (28 Out 2019 às 13:33)

Boa Tarde

Manhã cinzenta e com aguaceiros fracos, o acumulado segue nos *2,4 mm*. 
Agora sigo apenas com tempo abafado e céu nublado. O vento tem sido muito fraco a nulo.

Mínima de hoje: *15,8ºC  *
T. Atual: *21,2ºC *
HR: 86% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## RStorm (28 Out 2019 às 13:40)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Ao contrário de ontem, o dia hoje segue ameno, fruto de uma pequena subida da temperatura máxima, que será mais acentuada nos próximos 3 dias, e da total ausência de vento , ao contrário de ontem! A partir de Domingo pode ser que tenhamos alguma precipitação, vamos ver quanta e onde , tudo ainda muito incerto A mínima foi de *11.9ºc*, e neste momento estão *19.9ºc*! Por cá as cores de Outono já se fazem sentir , espero que gostem
> 
> ...


Fotos espetaculares Ricardo, como sempre  A nossa Arrábida é sempre bonita em qualquer altura, mas no outono fica mesmo deslumbrante 
Diz-me uma coisa, onde fica concretamente essa aldeia de São Pedro? Parece-me um sitio interessante, mas nunca tinha ouvido falar


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2019 às 14:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia. Aqui ainda não choveu nada...


Ás 13h30 caiu um aguaceiro mas durou pouco...


----------



## dASk (28 Out 2019 às 14:27)

Sítio fantástico a Aldeia de São Pedro. A seguir aos Brejos de Azeitão apanha-se a estrada para Sesimbra depois de cerca de 3/4 km vira-se à esquerda onde diz Arrábida e a entrada fica a cerca de 50m do cruzamento. Passo sempre nessa estrada nas minhas voltas na Arrábida.

Aqui pela moita episódio de chuva forte há coisa de 10m. Muito bom


----------



## dASk (28 Out 2019 às 14:31)

Só um aparte em termos de paisagem adoro a zona do YMCA Camp Alambre e a zona de piqueniques que tem lá! Simplesmente fantástico


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2019 às 14:45)

Boa tarde 
Choveu bem aqui na Póvoa, escorrência significativa pelas ruas, algumas zonas com lama nos terrenos. Avaliando pelas poças eu diria à volta de 5 mm.

Massa de ar tropical, nimbostratus baixos, tecto entre 150 e 300m, montes de Vialonga ocultos.

20,2°C
83%
Calma ou fraco de SW<3 Km/h
Não há fotos do monento enquanto não fizer o upgrade.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2019 às 15:24)

Começa agora novamente a cair mais uns aguaceiros fracos, e está a escurecer bem.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Out 2019 às 15:36)

RStorm disse:


> Fotos espetaculares Ricardo, como sempre  A nossa Arrábida é sempre bonita em qualquer altura, mas no outono fica mesmo deslumbrante
> Diz-me uma coisa, onde fica concretamente essa aldeia de São Pedro? Parece-me um sitio interessante, mas nunca tinha ouvido falar



Obrigado Rodolfo  Eu também concordo inteiramente contigo, é linda em qualquer altura do ano, mas eu como "filho" da terra sou sempre um pouco suspeito  A Aldeia de São Pedro é exatamente onde o membro @dASk explicou, mas existe mais algumas, aldeia da Rasca, da Piedade, dos Irmãos, Oleiros, Grelhal, Castanhos, etc!
A Câmara Municipal de Setúbal desenvolveu agora um programa de forma a dinamizar as ditas aldeias da Arrábida, e são algumas!   A zona do Alambre é fantástica sim @dASk , especialmente o vale  Contudo ainda recupera do grave incêndio de Julho de 2005  E até penso que neste momento precisa ali de uma mãozinha humana para recuperar nomeadamente o parque de merendas! Deixo uns link´s para os interessados.

*Aldeias de Azeitão/Arrábida*
www.azeitao.net 

https://www.mybesthotel.eu/campismo/ymca-camp-alambre-bungalows-arrabida-azeitao-setubal


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Out 2019 às 15:52)

Costumo chamar a costa Cabo Espichel-Arrábida o oásis da Margem Sul! Uma beleza muito particular e uma paisagem única, com muitos espectaculares recantos ainda bem escondidos.

Entretanto, pela zona alta de Sesimbra já caíram *12.7 mm* hoje. Bem acima, mais uma vez do panorama global da margem sul e mesmo da grande Lisboa, e bem mais que o previsto. De facto presenciei períodos de chuva/aguaceiros bastante fortes, intercalados com chuva fraca/moderada. De referir que este mês contabiliza *74.7 mm,* deve andar perto da média.


----------



## david 6 (28 Out 2019 às 16:01)

tava em Coruche começou a chover fraco, vi o radar que o mais forte estava a oeste, ou seja, devia estar aqui na Fajarda, chego aqui tudo molhado cheio de poças, aqui na Fajarda choveu bem


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Out 2019 às 16:26)

Boa tarde, 
Depois de uma frente bem generosa, que rendeu 6,9 mm, e de vários aguaceiros pós-frontais bem intensos, sigo com 11,2 mm, muito acima do modelado, mesmo pelo ECMWF.  
Agora, pelas nuvens mais escuras a oeste, parece-me que vem aí mais um aguaceiro.  

O acumulado mensal segue nos 51,1 mm, 74% do valor normal para o mês. O anual segue nos 309,4 mm.


----------



## Candy (28 Out 2019 às 16:56)

Em Peniche tempo tapado.
Estou no centro da cidade mas pelo que sei dizem que está nevoeiro na costa. 
Está um grande aparato de meios no Cabeçalho Carvoeira e salva vidas na água... Caiu uma pessoa ao mar. E com esta falta de visibilidade...
As pessoas são afoitas e depois...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2019 às 17:26)

Aguaceiros fortes a cairem neste momento, por esta é que eu não esperava.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2019 às 17:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aguaceiros fortes a cairem neste momento, por esta é que eu não esperava.


Aqui nem uma gota... trocámos de posição hoje...


----------



## Candy (28 Out 2019 às 17:58)

Por aqui vento fraco e nevoeiro cerrado na linha de costa. Nem se vê o mar. 
Não chove talvez desde a hora de almoço.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2019 às 18:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui nem uma gota... trocámos de posição hoje...



É verdade, foram uns bons 10 minutos de aguaceiros fracos e outros dez de aguaceiros fortes. o radar com eco amarelo, não deixava enganar.


----------



## fhff (28 Out 2019 às 20:32)

Por Colares, praticamente não choveu, mas a humidade estava nos píncaros. Tempo quase tropical e muito abafado, com máxima de 21ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2019 às 21:10)

Dia de chuva e muita humidade, *8.8 mm* acumulados. 

Chuva deve continuar durante alguns dias, muito bom.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2019 às 21:13)

A célula que entrou em Cascais deixou 13 mm numa netatmo. Estava a sair do trabalho e confirmo o dilúvio!!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2019 às 21:40)

Mais info
Já ha muito tempo que nao via cair tanta água.
Foi mesmo torrencial na baixa de Cascais. 





forum picture upload


upload images for free
free image upload sites


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2019 às 21:47)

Chove também com intensidade em Odivelas. 
Mais uma vez, e pelo menos por aqui, choveu bem mais do que o previsto.

Está mesmo bom para as couves.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Out 2019 às 00:02)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia de outono, e com bastante chuva. Caíram por aqui 11,2 mm, muito acima do esperado pelo GFS e pelo ECMWF.
A frente rendeu 7,1 mm, mas depois ainda houve a ocorrência de aguaceiros pós-frontais fortes, que acumularam mais 4,1 mm.  
Os próximos dias terão todos possivelmente um pouco de chuva, o que não é nada mau. A boa notícia é que quase todo o país levará uma boa rega nos próximos 10 dias. A má notícia é que o Sotavento Algarvio "escapará" a esta rega, mais uma vez...  

O dia foi também bastante abafado e, de certa maneira, tropical. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,3°C
Mín: 16,8°C 
Prec: 11,2 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,5°C
Mín: 17,3°C

Agora estão 19,0°C e céu nublado. Está um tempo muito estranho lá fora: a humidade encontra-se nos 99% há quase 5 horas e a temperatura não mexe dos 19°C há quase 1 hora. Se não fosse o vento que se faz sentir, provavelmente já estaria nevoeiro lá fora.


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2019 às 00:28)

cai uns chuviscos aqui


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Out 2019 às 09:24)

Bom dia.

Em Loures, ao início da manhã, estava nastante nevoeiro e chuvisco/chuva fraca (aka chuva molha parvos ). A mínima foi de *16,6ºC*. Não me lembro há quanto tempo não saía de casa antes das 8h de manga curta 




20191029_071357-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Por Alavalde também bastante nevoeiro pelas 8h40 (hora da foto em baixo). Agora já vai lentamente levantando.




20191029_084420-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2019 às 09:53)

Bom dia a todos. Começou a chuviscar aqui agora...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2019 às 10:23)

Bom dia,
Por cá a manhºa começou com céu muito nublado, e uns agauceiros fracos que já deram para molhar o chão.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2019 às 10:29)

Assim é que se quer, bom tempo!!! 
Mas aqui em Alenquer não choveu nada ainda, nem ontem nem hoje...
21ºC


AnDré disse:


> Chove também com intensidade em Odivelas.
> Mais uma vez, e pelo menos por aqui, choveu bem mais do que o previsto.
> 
> Está mesmo bom para as couves.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2019 às 11:15)

0,3 mm por Alcabideche.



A barragem do rio do mula já está abaixo dos 2 mts, encontra-se nos 1,70 mts no paredão! Impressionante...
Se nos anos 90 foi aos 0.90m, este ano não faltará muito...


----------



## efcm (29 Out 2019 às 13:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> 0,3 mm por Alcabideche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mas os afluentes já não estão a correr um nadinha com o que choveu ?


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2019 às 13:06)

efcm disse:


> Mas os afluentes já não estão a correr um nadinha com o que choveu ?



Zero mesmo,  estou à vontade para falar pois conheco aquilo ao pormenor, e também passo lá constantemente.
A situação continua grave, a serra de sintra nao está habituada a uma seca desta magnitude.


----------



## RStorm (29 Out 2019 às 13:37)

dASk disse:


> Sítio fantástico a Aldeia de São Pedro. A seguir aos Brejos de Azeitão apanha-se a estrada para Sesimbra depois de cerca de 3/4 km vira-se à esquerda onde diz Arrábida e a entrada fica a cerca de 50m do cruzamento. Passo sempre nessa estrada nas minhas voltas na Arrábida.
> 
> Aqui pela moita episódio de chuva forte há coisa de 10m. Muito bom





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado Rodolfo  Eu também concordo inteiramente contigo, é linda em qualquer altura do ano, mas eu como "filho" da terra sou sempre um pouco suspeito  A Aldeia de São Pedro é exatamente onde o membro @dASk explicou, mas existe mais algumas, aldeia da Rasca, da Piedade, dos Irmãos, Oleiros, Grelhal, Castanhos, etc!
> A Câmara Municipal de Setúbal desenvolveu agora um programa de forma a dinamizar as ditas aldeias da Arrábida, e são algumas!   A zona do Alambre é fantástica sim @dASk , especialmente o vale  Contudo ainda recupera do grave incêndio de Julho de 2005  E até penso que neste momento precisa ali de uma mãozinha humana para recuperar nomeadamente o parque de merendas! Deixo uns link´s para os interessados.
> 
> *Aldeias de Azeitão/Arrábida*
> ...


Acho que já está vou a ver onde é, penso que seja perto da cerâmica Lapidário. Costumava fazer muitas vezes essa estrada quando ia para os lados de Azeitão, mas no entanto não conheço a 100% essa zona mais "interior". Conheço melhor a parte litoral e os pontos mais altos.
Para a próxima quando lá passar, vai ser paragem obrigatória! Obrigado pelo esclarecimento aos dois. Abraço!


----------



## RStorm (29 Out 2019 às 13:48)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, pouco depois do meu último post, caiu mais duas belas chuvadas, que elevaram o acumulado para os *3,6 mm*  A partir do meio da tarde houve boas abertas de sol e não choveu mais. 

Hoje o dia segue bastante abafado e com céu parcialmente nublado, após uma madrugada de autêntica sauna com céu totalmente encoberto, humidade quase a 100% e mínima de *16,4ºC  *Ainda não choveu nada, mas também não estou com grande fé de que caía alguma coisa hoje, a não ser alguns chuviscos ocasionais. Amanhã é que já deverá chover de forma mais decente  

Extremos de ontem: *15,8ºC / 21,3ºC / 3,6 mm *

T. Atual: *23,2ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: W / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2019 às 15:13)

aguaceiro


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2019 às 15:47)

prali está bom


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (29 Out 2019 às 16:31)

Boa tarde á pouco passou um aguaceiro de raspão aqui, mas apenas molhou o chão, esta zona é bem seca


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2019 às 16:53)

Boa tarde

21,6ºC
78% (!)
SW < 15 Km/h

Cirrocumulus dominam as nuvens altas, movimento de W, Cumulus variados com alguns congestus isolados, movimento de SW.
Só dei por um aguaceiro cerca das 10h, mas acumulou significativamente, poças onde ainda não tinha havido.

Time-lapses de ontem e de hoje, direcção Sul.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Out 2019 às 17:05)

Boa tarde,
A manhã foi húmida e bastante abafada. Houve um aguaceiro durante a madrugada, que rendeu 0,3 mm.  Entretanto formou-se uma espécie de "camada" de nuvens que tapou o sol, mas não chegando a tocar no solo e sem formar nevoeiro. Durante a manhã, ainda caíram umas pingas, mas não acumulou nada.

A humidade manteve-se durante quase 16,5 horas nos 99%. À medida que o céu foi limpando ao longo da tarde, a humidade desceu para os 80%, mas agora voltou a aumentar. Apesar de o céu estar limpo, está muito abafado e nem parece que amanhã vem chuva. 

A mínima foi de 17,3°C na Charneca e de 17,6°C em Corroios. Agora estão 20,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2019 às 17:09)

Acabou de cair uns aguaceiros fracos neste momento.


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2019 às 17:15)

Boas!

Depois de duas semanas de lua de mel, passadas a primeira no Norte do País (Braga e Viana do Castelo) e a segunda na Ilha da Boa Vista (Cabo Verde), estou de volta à nossa casa da Meteo e aos seguimentos aqui pelo Ribatejo. Hoje tivemos um dia ameno para a época e com nebulosidade variável a até algumas boas abertas. Apanhei alguma chuva fraca durante a manhã na viagem que fiz entre Aveiras de Cima e Coruche.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Out 2019 às 17:35)

Chove bem por Coimbra , ambiente abafado durante a tarde antes da chuva


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2019 às 18:05)

Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui têm caído alguns aguaceiros moderados esta tarde. O céu está bem carregado...
Entretanto a imagem de satélite promete!


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2019 às 18:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui têm caído alguns aguaceiros moderados esta tarde. O céu está bem carregado...
> Entretanto a imagem de satélite promete!



Hoje sim, foi um bom dia, de céu nublado, com muita humidade, e aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2019 às 18:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje sim, foi um bom dia, de céu nublado, com muita humidade, e aguaceiros fracos.


E muita está para vir... já viste a imagem de satélite? Está bonita...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2019 às 18:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E muita está para vir... já viste a imagem de satélite? Está bonita...



Está sim no bom caminho, e que venha a chuva que é muito bem vinda, tenho aqui andado a trabalhar a 200%, com plantações de árvores e sementeiras.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2019 às 18:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Está sim no bom caminho, e que venha a chuva que é muito bem vinda, tenho aqui andado a trabalhar a 200%, com plantações de árvores e sementeiras.


E a azeitona já acabaste?


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2019 às 18:23)

2º dia sem grandes abertas de sol, contudo ainda temperaturas para andar de t-shirt graças à HR sempre alta.

1,2 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2019 às 18:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E a azeitona já acabaste?



Já apanhei na semana passada, mas no local onde trabalho, e para a semana tenho mais para apanhar, mas também não é muita. 
E parece que vamos ter uma próxima semana, bem boa, no que toca a chuva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2019 às 18:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já apanhei na semana passada, mas no local onde trabalho, e para a semana tenho mais para apanhar, mas também não é muita.
> E parece que vamos ter uma próxima semana, bem boa, no que toca a chuva.


Eu só apanho daqui a 2 semanas... a zona de São Mamede é sempre a última... ainda está muito verde.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2019 às 18:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu só apanho daqui a 2 semanas... a zona de São Mamede é sempre a última... ainda está muito verde.



Tenho um terreno numa zona de vale que também está toda verde ainda, pois acabam sempre por completar todo o ciclo tardiamente.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Out 2019 às 07:43)

Bom dia! Céu muito nublado pela Figueira, chão todo molhado mas de momento não chove


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Out 2019 às 08:20)

Bem, parece que a sul de Aveiro este evento vai ser um fiasco. A chuva, vendo o radar, parece não querer vir para sul e está a seguir para leste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2019 às 08:34)

Bom dia,
Por cá esta manhã começa com céu muito nublado, e húmida, pois já caiu uns pingos, que já molharam o chão.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2019 às 08:53)

bom dia, ceu muito nublado mas nem uma pinga ate ao momento. Segundo o radar esta a ser bem regado o norte e nao sei se desce aquilo tudo a sul. 
Esta abafado, 18ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2019 às 08:57)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *19,0ºC* em Loures, quase tropical e estamos praticamente em Novembro 

Céu muito nublado com tecto à volta dos 150-200 metros.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2019 às 09:46)

Bom dia pessoal,

Mínima de* 18ºc* por Azeitão, e nevoeiro cerrado à mais de *24h *seguidas pela zona alta de Sesimbra (típico) nesta situações, com *92% *de HR ! Contudo não muito frequente com esta temperaturas 
Amigo @"Charneca" Mundial , era isso que hoje estava previsto pelo modelos , com  muita , muita sorte, talvez um chuvisco ou outro ao final do dia por cá, abraço


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2019 às 10:04)

Boas

A reportar de Picanceira, Mafra.
Temperatura nos 20 graus.
Noto aumento da velocidade do vento, sopra moderado.
Está com ar de chuva.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2019 às 10:23)

@jonas_87 mto ar de chuva aqui tb no Bombarral, mas não chove nada...


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2019 às 10:46)

Bom dia!

Tempo ameno e nublado com abertas aqui em Coruche. Veremos se durante a tarde ainda temos direito a alguma chuva que muita falta faz.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2019 às 10:56)

MSantos disse:


> Depois de duas semanas de lua de mel



Parabéns Miguel,bem vindo ao clube  Que tenha sido os primeiros momentos , de uma vida com muita felicidade e alegria para vocês


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2019 às 11:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Parabéns Miguel,bem vindo ao clube  Que tenha sido os primeiros momentos , de uma vida com muita felicidade e alegria para vocês



Obrigado Ricardo! Tenho umas fotos de Cabo Verde... A ver se arranjo tempo para as partilhar convosco.


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2019 às 11:50)

céu encoberto a começar a escurecer bastante do lado oeste


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2019 às 12:00)

Esta a chover bem por aqui agora, só não sei se está a chegar lá a Alenquer!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (30 Out 2019 às 12:00)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Mínima de* 18ºc* por Azeitão, e nevoeiro cerrado à mais de *24h *seguidas pela zona alta de Sesimbra (típico) nesta situações, com *92% *de HR ! Contudo não muito frequente com esta temperaturas
> Amigo @"Charneca" Mundial , era isso que hoje estava previsto pelo modelos , com  muita , muita sorte, talvez um chuvisco ou outro ao final do dia por cá, abraço



Pediam tanto chuva, mas pelo menos parece que já chegou à margem sul de Lisboa, pelo menos a O de Corroios vai agora começando a cair uns pingos.

Venha ela que, apesar do verde começar a aparecer, por dentro dos solos ainda deve haver secura, ainda há bastante para recuperar da grande quantidade de dias secos.

*Imagens de radar até ao momento:




*


----------



## RStorm (30 Out 2019 às 13:10)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue novamente abafado, com céu encoberto e alguns chuviscos dispersos. A madrugada voltou a ser "quente" e com humidade elevada, formando um nevoeiro persistente que cobria toda a cidade sem interrupções, coisa rara de se ver por aqui. O vento tem sido maioritariamente nulo, mas por vezes levanta-se uma pequena brisa de W.
Espero boa chuvinha esta tarde, a ver quanto vai render a frente  

Ontem não choveu nada, como já expectava, mas o céu manteve-se sempre nublado.

Extremos de ontem: *16,4ºC / 23,3ºC
*
Mínima de hoje: *17,6ºC *
T. Atual: *22,1ºC*
HR: 81% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2019 às 14:35)

desejoso que chova, não sei se é pela humidade estar bastante alta penso que sim, com as queimadas aqui das pessoas e lareiras, está espécie de smog, está cheiro a queimadas e o tal smog, ver se vem a chuva ver se isto limpa um bocado o ar


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2019 às 14:56)

cada vez pior, pelos vistos deve ter caido uns borrifos que o chão ficou meio molhado, mas o ar ainda ficou pior, agora este "smog" todo o lado já nem vejo a fajarda norte e faz arder os olhos lá fora.... que chova algo minimamente razoavel, parece vir qualquer coisa veremos


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2019 às 15:16)

Boa tarde

Chuvisco ou chuva fraquinha, por vezes nem se dá por ela à vista mas lá vai molhando.

87%
20,6°C
SW fraco até 10 Km/h, por vezes calmo.
Tecto baixo, não se vê os montes.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (30 Out 2019 às 15:19)

Depois de uma manhã abafada com pequenos borrifos dispersos, começou agora a chover com alguma intensidade pelo Litoral Sintrense.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2019 às 15:40)

MSantos disse:


> Tenho umas fotos de Cabo Verde... A ver se arranjo tempo para as partilhar convosco.



Ficamos à espera disso  Só por curiosidade em que que ilha (s) tiveste? Abraço

-------------------------------------------------

Quanto ao tempo por cá, tudo na mesma! Nevoeiro e mais nevoeiro, com 18.9ºc e 95% de HR , por Azeitão apenas nublado e mais quente (abafado)


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2019 às 15:44)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ficamos à espera disso  Só por curiosidade em que que ilha (s) tiveste? Abraço
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Quanto ao tempo por cá, tudo na mesma! Nevoeiro e mais nevoeiro, com 18.9ºc e 95% de HR , por Azeitão apenas nublado e mais quente (abafado)



Estive na Ilha da Boa Vista. 

Continuamos com céu encoberto e por vezes notam-se alguns pingos, mas precisamos de muito mais do que isto...


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Out 2019 às 15:48)

MSantos disse:


> Estive na Ilha da Boa Vista.
> 
> Continuamos com céu encoberto e por vezes notam-se alguns pingos, mas precisamos de muito mais do que isto...


Já estava previsto que a chuva ficasse quase toda a norte...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2019 às 16:10)

MSantos disse:


> Estive na Ilha da Boa Vista.



Boa escolha  Já estive na mesma, e no Sal ! Muitas felicidades , agora toca a trabalhar para aumentar a natalidade neste país que bem precisamos , tal como a chuva


----------



## Aspvl (30 Out 2019 às 16:13)

Vai chovendo bem pela Baixa de Lisboa!


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2019 às 16:14)

vai chovendo fraco


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2019 às 16:31)

nevoeiro e fumo é tudo isto, que dia sinistro, que ar estranho


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2019 às 16:32)

e passado 2min começa a chover moderado


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2019 às 16:33)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa escolha  Já estive na mesma, e no Sal ! Muitas felicidades , agora toca a trabalhar para aumentar a natalidade neste país que bem precisamos , tal como a chuva



Também já estive no Sal, mas gostei mais da Boa Vista!  
Quanto à natalidade... A seu tempo virá! 

Chuvisco aqui pela zona industrial de Coruche... A ver se amanha a rega é mais generosa!


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2019 às 16:35)

elahh chuva forte na Fajarda


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2019 às 16:36)

MSantos disse:


> Também já estive no Sal, mas gostei mais da Boa Vista!
> Quanto à natalidade... A seu tempo virá!
> 
> Chuvisco aqui pela zona industrial de Coruche... A ver se amanha a rega é mais generosa!



aqui na fajarda começou a chover forte


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2019 às 16:40)

david 6 disse:


> aqui na fajarda começou a chover forte



Tão perto e tão longe... Aqui não passa de chuvisco ligeiro. Pelo radar parece que o melhor está a passar a Sul e a Norte daqui. O radar engana bem, pelo radar parece que está a chover mais do que na realidade está.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2019 às 16:49)

Olha afinal a chuva passou o Tejo para cá  Vai chuviscando moderado por Sesimbra


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2019 às 16:50)

MSantos disse:


> Tão perto e tão longe... Aqui não passa de chuvisco ligeiro. Pelo radar parece que o melhor está a passar a Sul e a Norte daqui. O radar engana bem, pelo radar parece que está a chover mais do que na realidade está.



agora já bem mais fraco, continua a chover mas já uma chuva moderada a fraca, pelo radar consegues ver bem às 16.30/16.35 a oeste de Coruche um pouco mais forte amarelinho, deve ter sido isso que originou esta chuva mais forte


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2019 às 16:50)

MSantos disse:


> Tão perto e tão longe... Aqui não passa de chuvisco ligeiro. Pelo radar parece que o melhor está a passar a Sul e a Norte daqui. O radar engana bem, pelo radar parece que está a chover mais do que na realidade está.



Valeu a pena chorar!! 

Chuva moderada agora!


----------



## N_Fig (30 Out 2019 às 16:51)

Chove agora em Coimbra! Já durante o fim da manhã e hora de almoço caiu uma bela chuvada por cá


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Out 2019 às 17:25)

Aguaceiro moderado há pouco. *2.4 mm*

Tempo tropical continua, 3º dia sem ver o sol. Pelos modelos, céu deve continuar tapado durante mais uns bons dias! 

Mínima de *17,4ºC*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2019 às 17:28)

A brincar a brincar , por Sesimbra já cá cantam* 2.6mm*


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2019 às 17:36)

Cheguei a  Alenquer com chuva e pelas poças diria que choveu bem por aqui!


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2019 às 17:41)

Aqui a tarde foi regada com com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, e está muita humidada presente no ar, o que em zonas de vale, reduz muito a visibilidade, confunde-se até com nevoeiro.
Os solos continuam muito secos, estve ontem e hoje a plantar árvores, e só humedeceu apenas a camada superficial.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2019 às 17:44)

Chuva forte agora! Nevoeiro cerrado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2019 às 18:01)

A noite está "fechada", com nevoeiro, e chuva molha tolos.


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2019 às 18:17)

volta chuva moderada


----------



## fhff (30 Out 2019 às 18:24)

O início da tarde rendeu 6 mm pelo litoral sintrense. Agora instalou se um nevoeiro pesado e abafado. Zero de vento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Out 2019 às 19:04)

Por aqui houve um aguaceiro moderado por volta das 17:00. Rendeu 3,6 mm. É melhor do que nada.  
A média mensal segue nos 55,2 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2019 às 20:06)

nevoeiro por aqui com 19ºC de temperatura !


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2019 às 21:03)

Boas,

4 mm
O destaque vai para o nevoeiro, tem sido impressionante.
Todo o cuidado é pouco na estrada.

Em relação à barragem da mula hoje disseram me que a agua está a desaparecer rápido dado que está a ir para o reservatório que existe la perto. Informação que carece de confirmação.


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2019 às 21:04)

nota se a chuva no jogo do Benfica no Estádio da Luz


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2019 às 21:43)

Esta manhã uns registos na zona onde tenho o terreno a norte de Mafra.
Água precisa-se. 











image url


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2019 às 21:59)

Esta tudo muito seco, tal como para os meus lados. a chuva tem sido tímida. A ver se começa a chover a serio... 



jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã uns registos na zona onde tenho o terreno a norte de Mafra.
> Água precisa-se.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2019 às 22:04)

jamestorm disse:


> Esta tudo muito seco, tal como para os meus lados. a chuva tem sido tímida. A ver se começa a chover a serio...



Passei pela aldeia do Cheleiros (Mafra) , o caudal do rio lizandro (o mais importante do referido concelho) está practicamente igual ao verão, um fio de água, impressionante.


----------



## Aine (30 Out 2019 às 22:31)

E o rio Lizandro nas suas margens tem muitos terrenos agrícolas.


----------



## remember (30 Out 2019 às 22:36)

Boa noite,

Dias abafados que se repetem, finalmente alguma animação hoje, 3.1 mm acumulados.

17.9° C de mínima e 20.6° C de máxima, a humidade essa é senhora e rainha, 99% actuais

Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2019 às 22:37)

Aine disse:


> E o rio Lizandro nas suas margens tem muitos terrenos agrícolas.



Sim, principalmente no troço final do rio.
---

18,5 graus
O nevoeiro não desarma, são então  24 h com nevoeiro.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2019 às 22:47)

Continua o chuvisco e alguma chuva fraca ocasional.
Vento fraco entre Sul e W, ou calma.

Time-lapses de ontem, ao crepúsculo, e de hoje entre as 15 e as 16h.

Ontem, ventos cruzados entre diferentes níveis, mais chegados ao quadrante sul nos níveis baixos, a SW nos níveis altos e W nos níveis médios.

Este mostra bem o que tem sido o dia todo:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2019 às 23:19)

E as noites de fazer inveja a muitas noites de Verão lá continuam, 19.8°c neste momento, com 99% de HR  Entretanto volta a chover, acumulado por casa nos 2.4mm, bem acima do previsto e ainda bem! Próximos 7 a 10 dias todos eles deverão ter alguma precipitação, uns dias mais, outros menos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2019 às 23:31)

Chuvisco por aqui também...´
Os modelos continuam algo fracos para os próximos dias. não parece vir mesmo com aquela carga..


----------



## N_Fig (31 Out 2019 às 00:10)

Agora à noite está uma bela nevoeirada na Figueira, visibilidade reduzida a alguns metros, eu acho muito bonito, mas quem tem que conduzir não deve achar lá muita piada


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Out 2019 às 00:23)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Entretanto volta a chover, acumulado por casa nos 2.4mm, bem acima do previsto e ainda bem! Próximos 7 a 10 dias todos eles deverão ter alguma precipitação,



Por aqui também choveu com alguma intensidade, por volta das 21:00. O acumulado de hoje ficou pelos 4,1 mm, muito acima do previsto.  Amanhã parece que vem mais chuva e sexta-feira, dia dos Santos, possivelmente virá uma superfície frontal. 

Estes foram os dados de ontem:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,5°C
Mín: 17,3°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (humidade)

*Corroios*
Máx: 22,5°C
Mín: 17,6°C

Hoje os dados foram estes:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,1°C
Mín: 17,9°C
Prec: 4,1 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 21,4°C
Mín: 18,3°C

Agora estão 19,1°C e céu nublado/nevoeiro. Parece que não se vai ver o sol até domingo, por aqui.  
________________________
A partir do próximo fim de semana, e durante meia semana, irei fazer mais uma viagem de trabalho, neste caso à Galiza. Irei à Pobra do Caramiñal (Pontevedra), a Lalín (Santiago de Compostela) e a Viveiro (Lugo). Estive a ver a previsão para a próxima semana para estes lugares e parece que vou ter umas belas chuvadas para relatar aqui no fórum.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2019 às 01:29)

Espantosos 20,5ºC com 84% nesta altura na Póvoa.
Não há nevoeiro aqui, nuvens de W ou WSW.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (31 Out 2019 às 06:58)

Apertem os cintos pessoal!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2019 às 07:21)

Boas

Nevoeiro está ainda mais cerrado que ontem. 
0,3 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Out 2019 às 08:54)

Bom dia,
A noite passada e madrugada, foi de nevoeiro cerrado, que até fazia pingar as beiras.
Agora esta manhã segue com céu muito nublado e cai agora uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Out 2019 às 09:19)

Temperatura mínima de *19,8ºC* em Loures, com muita humidade 

De resto uma manhã muito semelhante à de ontem, céu muito nublado com o tecto nos 150 metros.


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2019 às 09:29)

Chove fraco por aqui. Tenho noticias que em S. Martinho do Porto está a chover muito desde as primeiras horas da manha!


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2019 às 09:31)

Bom dia,

Hoje calha ao território entre o Mondego e o Tejo  Looking good


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Out 2019 às 09:31)

Chove fraco agora por Alvalade. Mesmo que não seja em grandes quantidades, os solos mantendo-se constantemente molhados já é uma grande ajuda para que a pouca água que existe não evapore muito.


----------



## srr (31 Out 2019 às 09:55)

Boas,

Por aqui pouco tem chovido, só uns aguaceiros muito dispersos, mas;

Eis que no Satélite se vê uma boa Banda de Chuva Entre Coimbra e Abrantes.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Out 2019 às 09:57)

Humidade, humidade e mais humidade, *99%* , com chuva fraca e nevoeiro cerrado à praticamente *48h* seguidas pela zona alta de Sesimbra , temperatura nos *19.5ºc*! Embora a precipitação não seja muita, este tempo está a deixar tudo bem encharcado por cá! Devido a persistência do nevoeiro com chuvisco/morrinha , os solos nota.se que já estão a começar a absorver , o que será muito importante quando a precipitação mais intensa chegar, e ela vai chegar nos próximos dias  Acumulados rondam os *0.3/0.6mm* na zona, e é o* 4ª* dia seguido com precipitação !  Outubro leva *50.5mm* de acumulado em Azeitão, com cerca de* 65%* da média para mês corrente, contudo a estação mais próxima do meu trabalho em Sesimbra já leva *81mm*, já ligeiramente acima da média  De realçar apenas cerca de *9km * de distância entre as mesmas, com orografia a fazer toda a diferença!


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2019 às 10:27)

Bom dia a todos! Mais um aguaceiro forte agora... tem chovido bem! Nevoeiro cerrado desde ontem...


----------



## DaniFR (31 Out 2019 às 11:19)

Bom dia

Mas uma manhã de chuva, por Coimbra. 

Os campos agradecem. A Aveia semeada na semana passada cresce a olhos vistos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Out 2019 às 11:21)

A manhã, tem sido bem regada com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, e o nevoeiro, está concentrado em zonas de vale.


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2019 às 11:55)

aguaceiro


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2019 às 12:28)

de novo, isto dá mais chuva que o radar mostra


----------



## RStorm (31 Out 2019 às 13:42)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, choveu fraco durante o meio da tarde, passando a morrinha até ao final do dia. Acumulado de *1,2 mm*
Hoje prossegue o mesmo padrão, com algum nevoeiro e morrinha de vez em quando, mas sem acumulação.

Ontem: *17,6ºC **/ **22,5ºC / 1,2 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *19,0ºC *
T. Atual: *21,9ºC* 
HR: 83% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2019 às 14:58)

Boa tarde 

21,8°C
83%
W fraco a moderado, < 20 Km/h
Chuviscos raros
Algumas pequenas abertas na cobertura de nimbostratus. Nevoeiro nos montes acima dos 250m.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Out 2019 às 15:06)

Pela zona alta de Sesimbra, não vejo o sol há 4 dias. Nevoeiro cerrado não desarma, e com períodos de precipitação pelo meio. Ontem ainda acumulou *5.9 mm *e hoje vai em *1.8 mm*, a subir lentamente devido à morrinha que vai caindo, mas que molha bem. Bom para os solos, mas muito desagradável esta sensação de tempo abafado e muita humidade, não deixa secar nada e mesmo dentro de casa parece que tudo pega, nem vale a pena abrir as janelas depois de tomar banho pois não deixa arejar nada, nem as toalhas secam.


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2019 às 15:09)

Boas!

Depois de uma manhã encoberta com períodos de chuvisco, temos uma tarde igualmente cinzenta mas por agora sem precipitação. De realçar o ambiente húmido e quase tropical com amplitudes térmicas invulgarmente pequenas.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (31 Out 2019 às 16:31)

Boa tarde, ontém a chuva surpreendeu-me acumulou 5.3mm, hoje apenas uns chuviscos que acumularam 0.8mm, para o norte sim vai ser uma bela rega, agora para aqui não espero grande coisa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Out 2019 às 16:41)

Boas tardes,
Hoje tem sido um dia de morrinha e de céu nublado. Choveu durante toda a manhã, acumulando 2 mm. 
O mês segue com 57,7 mm, o que corresponde a 87% do valor normal. Nada mau para um mês que aparentava ter, no início, uma tendência extremamente quente e extremamente seca, e em que a segunda metade do mês veio alterar isso tudo.
E agora parece que vêm outros aguaceiros!


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2019 às 16:48)

fiquei contente  hoje no alto concelho de Alenquer já se vê muita ribeiras a correr, de repente parece outra coisa já..
Dia todo tapado, com morrinha de vez em quando...


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2019 às 17:04)

Vento rodou ligeiramente, para WNW <25 Km/h

Cerca das 15h era este o aspecto do movimento das nuvens. Nas abertas é possível ver nuvens altas, movimentos nos vários níveis são aproximadamente concordantes, de W.

Depois, a cobertura de nuvens baixas abriu mas mantém-se o nevoeiro nos montes, eólicas ocultas, e vem avançando mais para o interior descendo a cotas inferiores a 150m:


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2019 às 17:26)

Este é muito atrasado, de dia 12, para quem gosta de "voar baixinho".
Na A9, A8 e A21, de Vialonga à Ericeira.


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2019 às 17:35)

ainda caiu mais um chuvisco ali às 15h depois o resto da tarde seguiu e segue sem chuva, com um céu totalmente encoberto com nuvens bem baixas com aquele cinza escuro


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Out 2019 às 18:16)

Aqui apesar do céu nublado sempre presente durante toda a tarde, não choveu mais, mas o tempo quase tropical manteve-se, de modo que aproveitei para ir recolher alguns quilos de bolotas.
Agora os grilos seguem com a sua contoria, para animar esta última noite de Outubro e de Halloween.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2019 às 18:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui apesar do céu nublado sempre presente durante toda a tarde, não choveu mais, mas o tempo quase tropical manteve-se, de modo que aproveitei para ir recolher alguns quilos de bolotas.
> Agora os grilos seguem com a sua contoria, para animar esta última noite de Outubro e de Halloween.


Aqui tem sido nevoeiro cerrado e chuva fraca/morrinha o dia todo! Está tudo ensopado em água...


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Out 2019 às 18:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui tem sido nevoeiro cerrado e chuva fraca/morrinha o dia todo! Está tudo ensopado em água...



Isso é bem verdade, e que o digam as minhas sapatilhas que ficaram cheias de lama, até a cima, que já nem podia andar.
A morrinha também esteve aqui bem presente até ao almoço.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2019 às 18:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Isso é bem verdade, e que o digam as minhas sapatilhas que ficaram cheias de lama, até a cima, que já nem podia andar.
> A morrinha também esteve aqui bem presente até ao almoço.


Não têm tido nevoeiro? Aqui está impressionante desde ontem!


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Out 2019 às 18:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não têm tido nevoeiro? Aqui está impressionante desde ontem!



Sim, tive nevoeiro cerrado durante toda a noite passada e madrugada, e ainda durante toda a manhã, agora para já ainda não existe sinal dele, pode ser que venham mais logo, aliás, as árvores pingavam a fio só com o nevoeiro de ontem, por isso é sempre bem vindo.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2019 às 19:25)

Boas,
De viagem até ao Alentejo...nevoeiro e chuva miudinha até Fátima. Após passar a serra de Aire, tudo seco.  

Já agora, o dia de ontem e hoje foram resumidos a chuva fraca por Leiria. Nada de especial, mas sempre é melhor que sol constante.


----------



## remember (31 Out 2019 às 19:28)

Boas tardes,

noite estranhamente abafada, parece uma noite de verão lol tirando a chuva molha de parvos pouco se passou hoje, dados de hoje e actuais, destaque para o vento quentinho que sopra agora!










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2019 às 21:28)

Morrinha aqui em Alenquer novamente...goteiras adivinham algum acumulado.
Noite abafada 19'C. caracóis e lesmas por todo lado...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Out 2019 às 21:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não têm tido nevoeiro? Aqui está impressionante desde ontem!


Por aqui temos tido nevoeiro constante desde anteontem! Há 3 dias que não vejo o sol!  

Agora voltou a chover novamente. O acumulado diário segue nos 2,3 mm. O mensal segue nos 58 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2019 às 21:40)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por aqui temos tido nevoeiro constante desde anteontem! Há 3 dias que não vejo o sol!
> 
> Agora voltou a chover novamente. O acumulado diário segue nos 2,3 mm. O mensal segue nos 58 mm.


Este tempo de nevoeiro cerrado e constante e morrinha/chuva permanente é horrível!


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Out 2019 às 21:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Este tempo de nevoeiro cerrado e constante e morrinha/chuva permanente é horrível!


Sempre é melhor que sol constate,, pelo menos a água não evapora, por aqui também tem estado assim.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2019 às 21:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sempre é melhor que sol constate,, pelo menos a água não evapora, por aqui também tem estado assim.


A chuva é muito necessária, não é isso, mas este tempo dá moleza e põe tudo escorregadio... enfim preso por ter cão e preso por não ter... 
Prefiro chuva a sério.


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2019 às 10:08)

mais um dia, mais um dia lindo como os últimos  céu encoberto e húmido


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2019 às 10:33)

david 6 disse:


> mais um dia, mais um dia lindo como os últimos  céu encoberto e húmido


Já existe um tópico de seguimento de novembro!


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2019 às 11:16)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Já existe um tópico de seguimento de novembro!



pois é nem reparei, eu cliquei no "atalho" do litoral centro e mandou me para o outubro


----------

